# The ACNE Boots & Footwear Thread



## Hypnosis

I just purchased a pair of the tall black ACNE Pistol boots and I'm so excited!  I have been admiring them forever in tPF member *Purses & Pugs*' mod shots and so glad I finally got a chance to buy them from Mytheresa.com. Of course now I'm eying the shorter model of the Pistol style that Caroline of Caroline Mode wears with such style but I can't make up my mind whether I should get the black or beige version.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm on the verge of purchasing the short pistol boots as well. I just found my beloved Isabel Marant lacow/dicker/bideu booties last week in the dark taupe color - but now I'm wanting more. I adore ankle boots.


----------



## Lemon+

I love the short pistol boots in a dark colour. I bought the rifle boots (similar to the tall pistols but flat) and they're gorgeous. It's summer here though so I haven't been able to wear them yet. I have small feet and *athletic* calves & so I almost didn't bother trying on the rifles as they're pull on boots but they fit great.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Can you help me with sizing. Do they run true to size or small or large?


----------



## Lemon+

For the Rifles I'd say true to size but if you're in between sizes you could probably size down (unless you were going to be wearing thick socks etc)


----------



## beauxgoris

What about the pistol's?


----------



## Sassy

I tried on the short pistol boots and they were true to size for me (8=38). These boots are hard to find!


----------



## green.bee

gimmeshoe.com has the olive and grey one on sale: 
http://www.gimmeshoes.com/index.php?show=21&cPath=21&designer_id=147


----------



## nylonbits

i have both the tall and short pistols and i think they are true to size. you might be able to size down in the tall pistols if you are in between sizes. i tried to size down but my calves were too big for the smaller size... (i am US7.5 and wear 38. 37 was tight for me)
i've been wearing them everyday and they are SO COMFORTABLE.

if you are looking for the tall ones kick pleat and creatures of comfort have the tall pistols on sale.
the danish website youheshe has some short pistols left but i've never ordered from them before.

don't forget to check the acne website. they have the tall grey pistols on sale in the outlet section.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I want the acne short pistols in black or the joli boots in black. I'm so bummed that website is sold out of the joli boots since they're on sale, and I can't find the pistol boots in my size either. What's up? Is everyone on earth a size 38? Boo.


----------



## Hypnosis

I just got my short Pistol boots in black & they're fantastic! I got the tall ones a couple of days ago and love them too and can't get over how comfortable both are! Thanks for the Gimme Shoes link *Green.Bee*! I am about to pull the trigger and get the grey short Pistols as well.


----------



## lovechanel920

For sizing on the Pistol short boots, when you say TTS, does that mean to American sizing?

I'm a US 9 and a Eur 40. 

What size would I be?


----------



## Hypnosis

*Miss Treselle824*, I don't know why your size differs. I am a size US 9 and Eur 39. I usually find that US and Eur sizes match up (e.g. my friend is a size US 8 and Eur 38). To be on the safe side I would go with the Eur 40 size. Good luck! 










​
Here are the 2 pairs I got. I went ahead and purchased the grey pair on sale at Gimme Shoes & found out that MyTheresa.com restocked the navy suede pair so I got those too!  I'm so excited, I can't wait to get them! Can you say addicted? These are the most comfortable boots I have purchased in a long time & they're so well-made!  I have talked my friend into getting a pair too and she's excited too!


----------



## jennytalula

Thanks for this thread!
Since the short pistols seems to be the it-shoe in Europe, it's hard not to want them! The only thing that is keeping me off is the price. It's quite a lot for such a style, and I was wondering if you could honestly say they're worth it? Like, super comfy everyday go-to worth it? Because I really need a decent pair of black boots, but I don't want to pay that amount of money just for the label.


----------



## Hypnosis

*Jennytalula*, I'm always leery of hyped up brands on tPF but this is one that I'm glad I went after. The boot is super-comfortable and the heel is just perfect. The craftsmanship of the shoe design is exquisite, and the exterior is quite sturdy as far as I have seen. I really am in love with the shoe. The only thing I view as a 'con' (as opposed to pro) is that the soles get scratched up pretty quickly & are pretty slippery in the beginning. I guess they could be reinforced, but I'd have to take them to a cobbler and see. I can see them wearing out quickly which isn't great for such an expensive boot. I haven't looked into the average life of the boot or what others have done to combat this so you may want to. 

Another option is to get a similar style of shoe. Online, I have seen many great versions out there that are cheaper and seem as well-made. Let me know if you need more help & good luck!


----------



## jennytalula

*Hypnosis*, thanks so much! 
Do you have any specific recommendations for a great substitute/look-a-like? I'm really picky when it comes to shoes I don't mind spending more money on them, but it must be worth it. I would jump on the Acne Boots immediately if they were maybe 100 less Good to know about the soles, though I imagine a cobbler could resole them easily.

ETA: It's quite difficult to find honest reviews I must say. They are so hyped up, I find them on numerous blogs, but never once has anyone reviewed them properly I guess it's uncool to critize such expensive and "in" items. Or they are actually that perfect! I don't know


----------



## Hypnosis

No problem!  

I don't have much experience but from what I've read Nilson Shoes seem to make the best ones. You can see their wide variety by clicking here. I've seen Forever 21 make the same model, Zara, etc. but personally I don't find their boots all that comfortable and the quality is subpar (as far as boots I've bought from both outlets have turned out to be). Maybe the others can chime in?

Totally agree with difficulty in sorting through reviews. I find it especially difficult for shoes because feet vary so greatly & no one really describes quality of the materials used. I've been disappointed due to posts hyping up a product, just to find out it's made out of inferior materials and/or badly made. I am ridiculously happy these boots turned out perfect for me because I was scared to take a chance on them (burned too many times in the past!). I'm so glad I did!


----------



## beauxgoris

Where can you buy the pistol short boots in black in the USA?


----------



## Lemon+

Want some modelling pics. Are they flattering? I'd be worried that they cut off the leg at a funny length.


----------



## jennytalula

Lemon+ said:


> Want some modelling pics. Are they flattering? I'd be worried that they cut off the leg at a funny length.



They don't:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xSsLKPS5AvM/TGHE_i-JO_I/AAAAAAAAAZA/xGlvlJ1Cy2A/s1600/pistols.jpg

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set...EJHYW50V0VNRmt4ZEEAAAACaWQKAXgAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg


----------



## jennytalula

Hypnosis said:


> No problem!
> 
> I don't have much experience but from what I've read Nilson Shoes seem to make the best ones. You can see their wide variety by clicking here. I've seen Forever 21 make the same model, Zara, etc. but personally I don't find their boots all that comfortable and the quality is subpar (as far as boots I've bought from both outlets have turned out to be). Maybe the others can chime in?
> 
> Totally agree with difficulty in sorting through reviews. I find it especially difficult for shoes because feet vary so greatly & no one really describes quality of the materials used. I've been disappointed due to posts hyping up a product, just to find out it's made out of inferior materials and/or badly made. I am ridiculously happy these boots turned out perfect for me because I was scared to take a chance on them (burned too many times in the past!). I'm so glad I did!



Thanks so much! I don't have any access to Nilson shoes at all, they are only available in Sweden I guess. Either way, you sold me on the Acne boots anyway  Will get them in February, I think  cannot wait!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hypnosis said:


> I just purchased a pair of the tall black ACNE Pistol boots and I'm so excited!  I have been admiring them forever in tPF member *Purses & Pugs*' mod shots and so glad I finally got a chance to buy them from Mytheresa.com. Of course now I'm eying the shorter model of the Pistol style that Caroline of Caroline Mode wears with such style but I can't make up my mind whether I should get the black or beige version.



Yay!! I'm so glad to hear you love the Pistol boots and yes, they are indeed super comfy! I have used my Pistol tall boots for about 5 months now and even though they have become a little worn they look great, it only gives them a cool vintage vibe IMO! Congrats and enjoy!!! 

PS. I want the short ones too...so tempted, but I got a very similar pair from Jeffrey Campbell in grey so not sure I can justify it


----------



## Lemon+

jennytalula said:


> They don't:
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_xSsLKPS5AvM/TGHE_i-JO_I/AAAAAAAAAZA/xGlvlJ1Cy2A/s1600/pistols.jpg
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set...EJHYW50V0VNRmt4ZEEAAAACaWQKAXgAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg



Damnit. They hot


----------



## jennytalula

why is that a bad thing? Because of the price?
I can't wait to get them!


----------



## faintlymacabre

beauxgoris said:


> Where can you buy the pistol short boots in black in the USA?


 
Hey beauxgoris.  Acne just launched a North American website, so no duties/customs! They have the Pistols in size 38 available.

http://shop.acnestudios.com/catalog.../pistol-short-ss11/category/27/?a=true?a=true

I want to get the Pistol short boots, but I'm a US 6.5 Do I go with 36 or 37? It's always hit or miss depending on the brand... Sometimes I play it safe with a 37 and it is way too big. Any advice from the half-sizers out there?


----------



## green.bee

Hypnosis said:


> I just got my short Pistol boots in black & they're fantastic! I got the tall ones a couple of days ago and love them too and can't get over how comfortable both are! Thanks for the Gimme Shoes link *Green.Bee*! I am about to pull the trigger and get the grey short Pistols as well.



you are very welcome *Hypnosis*.
when you get your gray Pistols could you tell me how dark the gray is irl? thanks!


----------



## jennytalula

faintlymacabre said:


> Hey beauxgoris.  Acne just launched a North American website, so no duties/customs! They have the Pistols in size 38 available.
> 
> http://shop.acnestudios.com/catalog.../pistol-short-ss11/category/27/?a=true?a=true
> 
> I want to get the Pistol short boots, but I'm a US 6.5 Do I go with 36 or 37? It's always hit or miss depending on the brand... Sometimes I play it safe with a 37 and it is way too big. Any advice from the half-sizers out there?



This style actually runs a bit big. I'm a true 38, and I would think it's more of a 38.5.


----------



## Lemon+

jennytalula said:


> why is that a bad thing? Because of the price?
> I can't wait to get them!



Yeah, they're out of my price range. I really want some short ankle boots like this some time soon though. Think I'll have to wait til I visit the US so I can try more on first.


----------



## annanas

i think the pistol short boots run a little big, i'm usually between a 38.5 and a 39 and my pistol shorts are a 38.  they were a little snug at the beginning but they're fine now.


----------



## beauxgoris

So if I'm an "8" I wonder what size I should go with?


----------



## annanas

i have the opposite sizing issue - i never know what US size to go with  but i almost always wear a 39 when there are only whole sizes available, 38.5 or 39 in lanvin flats, 38.5 in all ysl i've tried, as well as pre-07/08ish prada miu miu, and 39 in more recent styles.  other acne shoes i've tried i've needed a 39, and i called acne in stockholm to check on the sizing because i'd heard the pistol shorts ran big and they recommended i size down.  not sure if that's helpful or just more confusing :shame:


----------



## beauxgoris

So then maybe I should buy 37.5? Humm - not sure.


----------



## annanas

they don't do half sizes  if they did a 38.5 would have been absolutely perfect for me.


----------



## nlichtman

Anybody ever buy the suede pumps, I stupidly missed out on these and regret it so much!


----------



## nlichtman

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95670


----------



## jennytalula

beauxgoris said:


> So then maybe I should buy 37.5? Humm - not sure.



If you're a true 8, that should be a European 39! You might check out a 38 as they don't do half sizes, and an US 7.5 = EUR 38, so that could be the half size you need.

I am a true 38, and the that size was a bit large but still the size I'm going for (going to pick them up tomorrow! )
I tried a 37 and it was definitely too small for me. I have regular feet, I would say, but if I had to decide I'd say my feet are more on the wider side. I think the 38 will be just fine for me. Besides, better they are a little bit too big than too small


----------



## nylonbits

I am a true 38 as well (US7.5) I usually wear thicker socks during the winter but I don't find the pistols too big even when I'm wearing tights.

They do stretch out a bit though, especially at the ankle are.

I'm looking at the acne website and I'm totally craving for the track and cypress boots! but they're so expensive


----------



## nylonbits

^ankle area. typo oops


----------



## jennytalula

I actually fell in love with the Track Boots, too. I tried them on and I couldn't believe how comfortable they are! But I had to focus, eyes on the prize, the Pistols

But they are _so_ well-made and look really outstanding on my feet!


----------



## annanas

ok - i changed my mind!  or they changed the sizing since last year; i just passed by a shop selling them so i tried a 39 and they weren't too big at all.  now i'd say (at least with this season's boots) that it's fine to stay with your true size or half a size up if you want to wear thick socks.


----------



## nikkiland

Hey can anyone Help! I got the pistols  (still in box) they fit  but they seem really tight on ankle  and generally feel v hard..think they will get more comfortable with wear?? may return em ;-(


----------



## nylonbits

actually i have a question - did anyone get the soles fixed so the bottom of the shoe doesn't wear off so easily?


----------



## annanas

^^they do stretch out and get a lot softer with wear so i wouldn't worry too much about that.  if they're really tight on the ankle you can get that stretched out, i have a boot stretcher at home (i have to stretch most of my boots) but a cobbler can do it and probably won't charge you. 

i didn't get them re-soled, it looks a bit rubbish once you've worn them for a bit but the soles are actually pretty sturdy and i haven't needed them done yet.


----------



## nikkiland

Thanks Very Much!


----------



## nylonbits

are you girls paying full price for the boots?

i'm very very tempted to get the track boots, but i don't want to pay full price...


----------



## nikkiland

yes full price unfortunately! i am really concerned fits not right for me tho ;-(

i saw these boots which are so similar to track...link below



http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/175396-kurt-geiger-strasbourg


----------



## Brigitte031

I'd convinced myself I didn't need these and then this thread came along... 

I've got a sizing question regarding the Pistol boots... Usually I'm US 5.5 and my European size varies from 34.5 to 36. In Zanotti boots I'm definitely a 36... and when I get boots I usually go for a size US 6 to make room for socks. But I heard these run big? Should I still go for the 36? I fear the 35 might be too tight with socks on.


----------



## am2022

Ladies.. please post pics of the pistols in action.

How about the tall pistols?
do they run big or TTS?

Im a size 10 US and 40 in most shoes, but need 41 in isabel marant amely.
In Elizabeth and James ( the biggest shoe size out there) i can go 39.
can i go 39 in the tall ACNE PISTOLS?


----------



## nylonbits

amacasa i recommend that you get the size 40 in the tall pistols
i am normally a 38 and very occasional 37, but the 37s were too tight


----------



## am2022

thanks nylonbits for the size advice.
please post pics of the tall pistols!


----------



## jennytalula

I got my black short pistols! 
They are super-great quality and look divine. Absolutely worth it! 

Funny thing was, I got them at my local ACNE-store and they even recommended getting the soles done. Now I'd think for a pair of new boots that cost 370, the soles should be ready to go, but no had to spend another 15 at my local cobbler, but it's surely worth it (even he complimented the quality and said they're gonna last forever!). The thing with the soles is, you can see the stitching, and I can imagine that it rubbs off after a while. Therefore, a prober rubber sole seales the deal.


----------



## nylonbits

^ ahhh i've been wearing mine for a few months now and the soles are all scratched up. i guess i should get them fixed too.

they are a sturdy pair of boots though. exquisite!


----------



## nylonbits

creatures of comfort has one pair of tall pistols in size 40 for $197!
http://shop.creaturesofcomfort.us/acne-pistol-tall-boot-black.aspx


----------



## nlichtman

Hi I think I asked before anybody every get the ACNE Vega pumps?


----------



## Straight-Laced

teampeterstigter


The gorgeous stylist Yasmin Sewell sighted at NYFW in new season Acne Hydro Suede boots


----------



## Flip88

Could I please have your opinions on these shoes??? I am liking them and thinking they are a great price .... 

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/240K52530002.htm

Thank you


----------



## Hypnosis

Flip88 said:


> Could I please have your opinions on these shoes??? I am liking them and thinking they are a great price ....
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/240K52530002.htm
> 
> Thank you



Love them! they look amazing!


----------



## Flip88

Thank you - any more opinions on em? (thanks)


----------



## lovechanel920

I'm not a fan.


----------



## Lemon+

They're great. I don't normally like such a thin heel but looks good there.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I really like them Flip - so a YES from me


----------



## twiddledeb

I am in love with the acne short pistol boots! However I'm currently having a great dilemma choosing btw those and the isabel marant black suede dickers. They both look insanely hot on the feet but I must admit that the acne ones are still readily available on many online sites whereas the isabel marant is sold out and almost impossible to get. Though my ideal would be the taupe, I've currently got the chance to purchase one in black. It's really so hard to choose and I need to invest in a good pair!
Any advice from you ladies on this?


----------



## Straight-Laced

from stylemeromy


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
does this pic help *twiddledeb*?  Or confuse further?? 

I love the Pistols (especially in this pic) but I have a pair of black suede Dickers and I love them more!

I would honestly suggest that you get both Dickers and Pistols - one now and the other at a later time   
The Dickers are fabulously comfortable btw.




twiddledeb said:


> I am in love with the acne short pistol boots! However I'm currently having a great dilemma choosing btw those and the isabel marant black suede dickers. They both look insanely hot on the feet but I must admit that the acne ones are still readily available on many online sites whereas the isabel marant is sold out and almost impossible to get. Though my ideal would be the taupe, I've currently got the chance to purchase one in black. It's really so hard to choose and I need to invest in a good pair!
> Any advice from you ladies on this?


----------



## Tutu

I ordered the short pistols in black from zoovillage.com yesterday. Cost me 280&#8364;! They've had 10% off all merchandise for a while now, but until yesterday they didn't carry my size. When I saw it pop up there, I just had to order! 

280&#8364; is the best price I've seen so far for them. Free shipping, though slow I think?


----------



## Advo

twiddledeb said:


> I am in love with the acne short pistol boots! However I'm currently having a great dilemma choosing btw those and the isabel marant black suede dickers. They both look insanely hot on the feet but I must admit that the acne ones are still readily available on many online sites whereas the isabel marant is sold out and almost impossible to get. Though my ideal would be the taupe, I've currently got the chance to purchase one in black. It's really so hard to choose and I need to invest in a good pair!
> Any advice from you ladies on this?



Same dilemma here, and I've decided to go for both. I've neglected to buy good footwear for so long and my feet have been suffering. I love ankle boots and I think both styles are incredible versatile. Getting Pistol in black and IM Dicker in taupe. I also have a pair of HQ black ankle wedge boots so I should be covered for a while after this.


----------



## twiddledeb

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> does this pic help *twiddledeb*?  Or confuse further??
> 
> I love the Pistols (especially in this pic) but I have a pair of black suede Dickers and I love them more!
> 
> I would honestly suggest that you get both Dickers and Pistols - one now and the other at a later time
> The Dickers are fabulously comfortable btw.



Thank u straight-laced! Your response kinda justified my need to get the two pairs of boots, especially with your raving feedback on the IM. After all, I'll be needing one pair for rainy days and the other for the dryer weather.


----------



## twiddledeb

Tutu said:


> I ordered the short pistols in black from zoovillage.com yesterday. Cost me 280! They've had 10% off all merchandise for a while now, but until yesterday they didn't carry my size. When I saw it pop up there, I just had to order!
> 
> 280 is the best price I've seen so far for them. Free shipping, though slow I think?



Oh my! Those boots are going for cheaper than any other online store I've seen. Are you sure they are reputable though? What accounts for the cheaper price?


----------



## Tutu

Zoovillage is very reputable. It's just that they're based in Sweden, so their rack price of Acne and other Swedish brands is lower than elsewhere in the world. Add 10% off to that and you get 280&#8364; 

What's weird is that the Swedish krona price is actually higher than the euro price... I don't know, must be something to do with the exchange rates.

PS. For all the TPFers based in Helsinki: Rizzo is having their mid-season sale and have some previous season Acne shoes on sale. I saw suede Pistols today going for something like 199&#8364;, if I remember correctly! I think they had sizes 38, 40 and 41 left. Plus one pair of Acnes whose model I don't know.


----------



## Sassy

Thanks for the tip! Does anyone know what the duties/custom would be to ship to the US from zoovillage?


----------



## Advo

Does anyone who's petite own the short Pistol boots? I went by a Danish department store to check them out in person today and I felt that they kind of overwhelm my frame... Anyone else having this problem or is just in my head?


----------



## beauxgoris

I wish I could find these in the USA.


----------



## jennytalula

I can still only recommend the pistols. Insanely well made shoes, will last a lifetime. Been wearing them tons and they only get better.
I too am thinking about the Dickies though, and I think it's just another staple and a good investment. Yay for great quality shoes!


----------



## Advo

I'm thinking about getting these Bianco lookalikes instead for a fraction of the price of the Pistols. Normally I wouldn't compromise but I have concerns with the Pistols being such "big" shoes and these look slimmer:





passionsforfashion.dk


----------



## Tutu

My Pistols arrived today! The delivery was a bit slowish, a week from Stockholm to Helsinki... I'll add pics later today


----------



## Tutu

Here:


----------



## Advo

^They are gorgeous!


----------



## Vinyl

I am in love with the short Pistols, but being in the USA & being a poor college student, they're out of my reach.  Any suggestions for lookalikes for a fraction of the price?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just in case anyone is interested I received an email from ACNE re *free shipping on all shoes* right now.
There was no code so I think it's a promotion open to everyone.

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes.html

Note - their prices aren't so great but free shipping might help


----------



## tiacrystal

hi guys if anyone is interested...acne's hybria lea is 1/2 price on the website (£205 with free shipping)! made my day... can't wait til wednesday to receive them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Nude Pistols for spring - pretty!!


----------



## jellybebe

^Gorgeous! I, like several other people here, am debating between these and waiting for the IM suede Dickers. Are the Pistols good for walking in all day? I sort of like how the Dickers are cut a bit lower so they look great with jeans or dresses, but I worry that they might be a bit too flat and make my feet look big. Also I don't like suede as much as regular leather, and it rains a fair bit where I live. What to do?


----------



## MaxiH

What about Pistol for 240 EUR , until 4th May -20%...

http://www.aplace.com/en/sale


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Whoopwhoop! Just ordered a pair of Hybria wedges, and can't WAIT to get them! A little present to myself for making it through the first of two huge final exams this semester despite a bad case of sinusitis.


----------



## Advo

jellybebe said:


> ^Gorgeous! I, like several other people here, am debating between these and waiting for the IM suede Dickers. Are the Pistols good for walking in all day? I sort of like how the Dickers are cut a bit lower so they look great with jeans or dresses, but I worry that they might be a bit too flat and make my feet look big. Also I don't like suede as much as regular leather, and it rains a fair bit where I live. What to do?



I decided not to buy the Pistols after all because they are cut too tall for my (short) legs and it was especially noticeable when I compared with my IM Dickers.


----------



## jellybebe

Advo said:


> I decided not to buy the Pistols after all because they are cut too tall for my (short) legs and it was especially noticeable when I compared with my IM Dickers.



Thanks for the feedback. I have ordered them and will be trying them out! I am not necessarily buying them instead of the Dickers - I just really need a pair of ankle booties that are comfortable and that I can wear all day! I have been disappointed by most of my wedge booties (they start to hurt after a few hours) and my gorgeous Swedish Hasbeens clog boots are a tiny bit too small so start to feel tight against my toes in a few hours, although the heel is so comfortable.


----------



## armyofbirds

Has anyone tried on the Cypress boots? http://www.harrods.com/product/acne/cypress-boot/000000000002347516

Any idea what the sizing is like with this particular style?


----------



## annanas

i have the cypress boots, if you're between sizes definitely size down!  maybe even if you aren't.  they're a little bigger than the pistol boots, i'm a true 38.5 and i get a 38 in both styles but the cypress boots have more space on me.


----------



## armyofbirds

annanas said:


> i have the cypress boots, if you're between sizes definitely size down!  maybe even if you aren't.  they're a little bigger than the pistol boots, i'm a true 38.5 and i get a 38 in both styles but the cypress boots have more space on me.



Thanks for that, annanas. What would you say the width is like? I find some brands that have a narrow fit are way too tight for me - do Acne shoes or the Cypress boots specifically have more of an average width rather than a narrow one?


----------



## annanas

armyofbirds said:


> Thanks for that, annanas. What would you say the width is like? I find some brands that have a narrow fit are way too tight for me - do Acne shoes or the Cypress boots specifically have more of an average width rather than a narrow one?



they're wider than the pistol, probably about average - whatever that is!  they're also a little more square/properly round rather than almond at the front.


----------



## armyofbirds

annanas said:


> they're wider than the pistol, probably about average - whatever that is!  they're also a little more square/properly round rather than almond at the front.



Excellent, thank you! I don't know of any Acne stockists near me, so I'm going to go ahead and take the plunge and just order them online.


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm disappointed in the Pistol short boot. I got these in 36... I think that's the smallest size? Anyway, they're definitely really big - both in width and length. Also, I'm only 5ft with shorter legs, so the boots hit me mid-calf practically. And as the boots are really stiff, I wore these for the first time while driving - I could barely brake and press on the gas because the boots pressed against my calf bone in the front. They're also unflattering because they hit me so high up. As these are so so so big, if I lift my foot in the boot so that these would hit my leg a lot lower, they look a lot better, too. Walking in them is not so fun... they're pretty hard and stiff to be honest.

Anyway, this is my perspective as a short girl with small feet! I'm thinking if I insert a really thick cushion it will make the shoe more comfortable and raise my foot higher in the boot so it will hit lower and thus eliminating a few of the problems I'm encountering with them.

The front is also sort of bulky.  Some girls with longer calves and legs make this boot look good, but for the petites, not too much. I'm definitely going to see if I can make them work, but I tried them on with a few outfits and was not really feeling the aesthetic I was getting from them.


----------



## sarachryan

jellybebe said:


> ^Gorgeous! I, like several other people here, am debating between these and waiting for the IM suede Dickers. Are the Pistols good for walking in all day? I sort of like how the Dickers are cut a bit lower so they look great with jeans or dresses, but I worry that they might be a bit too flat and make my feet look big. Also I don't like suede as much as regular leather, and it rains a fair bit where I live. What to do?




Any view on this question? Wondering how the pistols hold up for a full day's walking.


----------



## Advo

^I can't speak for the Pistols because I ended up not buying but the Dickers are truly wonderful. Definitely a boot you can wear the whole day. Your feet will still be sore if you walked the whole day, but they would in any shoes too.




Brigitte031 said:


> I'm disappointed in the Pistol short boot. I got these in 36... I think that's the smallest size? Anyway, they're definitely really big - both in width and length. Also, I'm only 5ft with shorter legs, so the boots hit me mid-calf practically. And as the boots are really stiff, I wore these for the first time while driving - I could barely brake and press on the gas because the boots pressed against my calf bone in the front. They're also unflattering because they hit me so high up. As these are so so so big, if I lift my foot in the boot so that these would hit my leg a lot lower, they look a lot better, too. Walking in them is not so fun... they're pretty hard and stiff to be honest.
> 
> Anyway, this is my perspective as a short girl with small feet! I'm thinking if I insert a really thick cushion it will make the shoe more comfortable and raise my foot higher in the boot so it will hit lower and thus eliminating a few of the problems I'm encountering with them.
> 
> The front is also sort of bulky.  Some girls with longer calves and legs make this boot look good, but for the petites, not too much. I'm definitely going to see if I can make them work, but I tried them on with a few outfits and was not really feeling the aesthetic I was getting from them.



You described perfectly why I ended up not buying them. The boots are really gorgeous - on the right people. But on us shorties, they are simply too overwhelming for our frames.


----------



## jellybebe

sarachryan said:


> Any view on this question? Wondering how the pistols hold up for a full day's walking.



They're great! I can wear them all day, and I walk a lot! I have worn them to work and for traveling.


----------



## Brigitte031

Advo said:


> ^I can't speak for the Pistols because I ended up not buying but the Dickers are truly wonderful. Definitely a boot you can wear the whole day. Your feet will still be sore if you walked the whole day, but they would in any shoes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You described perfectly why I ended up not buying them. The boots are really gorgeous - on the right people. But on us shorties, they are simply too overwhelming for our frames.



Yeah they are overwhelming! Wore them for a a day and a half already to break them in and they're not really getting any comfier. I did get a bruise on my right calf from the continual pressure of the boot on the bone when I drove. Adding a cushion definitely helped but I'm thinking I need 2 cushion pads to lift my foot even higher inside of the boot.

I got the Dicker - ordered it a day ago - so cannot wait to see how these feel and look!!


----------



## Sassy

I have the pistols and love, love them. But I have them in the nubuck leather (sort of suede-ish) which makes them softer and not as stiff as the leather ones (I tried on the black leather ones in the store and they were REALLY stiff). I walked around all day in them for multiple days sightseeing and survived (I have a low threshold for foot pain). I just ordered the dickers this season so I will see how comfortable they are compared to the pistols! But I agree that you can't really wear the pistols with skirts or dresses bc they hit a little high on the calf (unless you are really tall). But they look great with skinny jeans. The dickers are shorter so they seem to pair better with skirts and dresses.


----------



## GoGoLouboutin

Im in desperate need of a pair of comfortable boots I can wear all day, with a low heel, and so far out of the, quite literally, hundreds of pairs Ive trawled through the Acne pistols look the best bet.
Im 5'4'' size 5/38 my legs are not very thin but theyre not big either, after reading the comments here, would this boot suit me? More specifically, would it look alright on my type of legs?
I also have a question that Im not sure that belongs here but I bought the Acne sapphire sandals and the rubber heel has come off on the 'nails' and thus need repairing but Im not sure how a cobbler would do this, has anybody else experienced this problem?


----------



## Brigitte031

GoGoLouboutin said:


> Im in desperate need of a pair of comfortable boots I can wear all day, with a low heel, and so far out of the, quite literally, hundreds of pairs Ive trawled through the Acne pistols look the best bet.
> Im 5'4'' size 5/38 my legs are not very thin but theyre not big either, after reading the comments here, would this boot suit me? More specifically, would it look alright on my type of legs?
> I also have a question that Im not sure that belongs here but I bought the Acne sapphire sandals and the rubber heel has come off on the 'nails' and thus need repairing but Im not sure how a cobbler would do this, has anybody else experienced this problem?



I will say the boots are starting to grow on me... but only because I added a lot of padding inside of the boot. I'm sure with wear the leather will become softer. I will say that if your calves are longer the boot will look nicer on the leg. I have horribly short calves  and so the boot is not as flattering even though my ankles are thin. The boots hit higher than the ankles obviously so it depends on the proportion of your leg. I'd say try getting them from some place with a good return policy.


----------



## GoGoLouboutin

Thanks for the advice, Im not exactly sure what you mean by a longer calf? Generally speaking, I wear boots quite well, since my legs arent so thin that the boot is overly baggy. I have ankle boots but none that cut off as low as the pistol. 
Unfortunately I dont have nice slim ankles, though my legs arent big, theres not alot of definition between my calves and ankle, they are relatively straight.


----------



## Advo

Does anyone have the Vega pump? It so gorgeous but the heel is staggering TALL! At least it feels that way, although it's "only" supposed to be around 10 cm. Does anyone feel that they are relatively comfortable for its height?


----------



## Livia1

My new Pistol Short boots. Love them!


----------



## purses & pugs

^As you already know I love these*S*! And I got a pair too now Not the Pistol ones, I went for the Rider low boots instead since I have the Pistols in the tall version. Love them to pieces! Will post pics later on.


----------



## armyofbirds

Thought I'd just report back on the Cypress boots - I did end up ordering the 41s and I'd say they are true to size. They're fantastic boots, although after wearing them a couple of times a week for the past few months, the platform of the right boot started to detach itself, so it was a bit disappointing to have to get that repaired so soon after purchase. The problem is that the boot really needs to bend more at that point, because of the change in angle of your foot as you walk, but the platform is just a bit too far back so it will always be pulling away from the rest of the shoe. All that aside, I love the look of the boots and I'm pretty happy with them. I would probably consider getting some short Pistols though, as the Cypresses are just a bit too high for walking around in for a whole day.


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> ^As you already know I love these*S*! And I got a pair too now Not the Pistol ones, I went for the Rider low boots instead since I have the Pistols in the tall version. Love them to pieces! Will post pics later on.




Uh, those are so cool too. I do feel they look best with jeans though and as I'm a skirt-only person they wouldn't work _I think_.
I completely understand you got the Riders instead since you have the tall Pistols.
Do post pics.


----------



## majda

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/95673


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Uh, those are so cool too. I do feel they look best with jeans though and as I'm a skirt-only person they wouldn't work _I think_.
> I completely understand you got the Riders instead since you have the tall Pistols.
> Do post pics.



Sorry late reply, I totally forgot to post pics here:shame:

Actually these boots do look good with skirt/dresses too, at least with a "rough" outfit. I have a demin dress I have been wearing these boots with and it looks great! But I don't think they will work on more delicate/feminine outfits though. Or perhaps they will? 

Here are some pics. Excuse the poor quality, the lightening was horrible...


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Sorry late reply, I totally forgot to post pics here:shame:
> 
> *Actually these boots do look good with skirt/dresses too, at least with a "rough" outfit.* I have a demin dress I have been wearing these boots with and it looks great! But I don't think they will work on more delicate/feminine outfits though. Or perhaps they will?
> 
> Here are some pics. Excuse the poor quality, the lightening was horrible...




_Really_?  Oh gosh, that better not be true or I'm in trouble 
Love them with jeans though ... almost wish I wore jeans, hehe.
They are so gorgeous!


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> _Really_?  Oh gosh, that better not be true or I'm in trouble
> Love them with jeans though ... almost wish I wore jeans, hehe.
> They are so gorgeous!



Thanks, I love them! 
I think they look great with a demin skirt or dress, and perhaps with wool skirt or something. My impression is that they look good with a skirt/dress as long as you wear a thick tights underneath. Lol, sorry if you'll be in trouble

They come in a gorgeous cognac color too, but I usually wear black shoes only unless it's dress up time with pumps (I'm boring that way).


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks, I love them!
> I think they look great with a demin skirt or dress, and perhaps with wool skirt or something. My impression is that they look good with a skirt/dress as long as you wear a thick tights underneath. Lol, sorry if you'll be in trouble
> 
> They come in a gorgeous cognac color too, but* I usually wear black shoes only unless it's dress up time with pumps (I'm boring that way).*




Sounds just like me 
Though I have been eyeing the "pistacchio-toned" colour for the Pistols, yum!
Ok, I need to have a closer look at the Rider boots and maybe try them on


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Sounds just like me
> Though I have been eyeing the "pistacchio-toned" colour for the Pistols, yum!
> Ok, I need to have a closer look at the Rider boots and maybe try them on



Good luck! Be aware that they are pretty tight when they are brand new, I had to use a "skohorn" (shoe horn??) to get them on in the beginning!


----------



## Livia1

purses & pugs said:


> Good luck! Be aware that they are pretty tight when they are brand new, I had to use a "skohorn" (shoe horn??) to get them on in the beginning!



Ah, I doubt it's the getting them on-part that will be hard. I have a feeling it's the getting them off and leaving the store without them-part that will prove to be difficult 
That said, the Short Pistols are also quite a snug fit at first but I'm sure they'll get softer with use.


----------



## purses & pugs

Livia1 said:


> Ah, I doubt it's the getting them on-part that will be hard. I have a feeling it's the getting them off and leaving the store without them-part that will prove to be difficult
> That said, the Short Pistols are also quite a snug fit at first but I'm sure they'll get softer with use.



LOL! Yeah, leaving without them can be hard 
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## danae

I really want the Pistols too, since last year actually, but I see their price went up? Boo!


----------



## am2022

got the nude pistols last June during the NAP sale.. didn't really look right so i sent it back.. now im interested in how the black looks in person!


----------



## Livia1

danae said:


> I really want the Pistols too, since last year actually, but I see their price went up? Boo!




They now come with rubber soles, so you don't need to take them to a cobbler


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hello ladies!
I finally caved and bought the short Pistol boots in black with brown details. My DH and I visited friends in Berlin and I bought them there last weekend. It makes 'em even more special, because now they're a souvenir 
I haven't worn them yet, because I haven't treated them yet.
Did you guys treat them before wearing them? If so, with which products?
I'm afraid to ruin my most expensive shoes ever


----------



## armyofbirds

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hello ladies!
> I finally caved and bought the short Pistol boots in black with brown details. My DH and I visited friends in Berlin and I bought them there last weekend. It makes 'em even more special, because now they're a souvenir
> I haven't worn them yet, because I haven't treated them yet.
> Did you guys treat them before wearing them? If so, with which products?
> I'm afraid to ruin my most expensive shoes ever



Acne used to have a shoe care section on their website before they revamped it. This is what it said:

_Waterproof
Not all shoes come fully waterproofed, so we recommend treating these shoes with a waterproof spray before the first wear. Specialist sprays are available for a variety of different leather types. If in doubt take the shoes with you when purchasing a shoe care product and ask for advice as to which product is most suitable.

Color
After natural wear and tear you may want to revitalize the color of your shoes. This can be done with specialist sprays which have a similar tone to your shoe leather. We recommend making a trial on the inside of the shoe beforehand to ensure a perfect match and avoid any unwanted color change.

Maintenance
Cleaning your shoes regularly help give your shoes a longer life. There are a variety of general and more specialist shoe care products that can be purchased. If in doubt take the shoes with you when purchasing a shoe care product and ask for advice as to which product is most suitable.

It is normal that overtime some softer leathers may become dry and lose some of their natural finish. To overcome this we recommend that you regularly apply a thin layer of nourishing cream and buff lightly with a cloth._

I bought a pair of black Pistols just last week and I had intended to use a leather conditioning cream on them, but when I did a spot-test, the cloth I was rubbing the cream into the shoes with was getting quite black, with a disconcerting amount of dye coming off the shoes. So I decided not to use any products that involved rubbing something into the shoes - instead I'm going to stick to waterproofing sprays for now and see how that goes. I think I'll have to start using a cream at some point to condition them though.


----------



## jennytalula

The boots will look better when used, I wouldn't baby them too much &#8211; they are very durable and of the best quality, a more rough look only adds to their appeal IMO!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Thanks for the info *armyofbirds*!!
I'm going out to buy some spray today. Can't wait to wear em out!


----------



## tofuu

Hey Ladies! I'm looking to purchase the pistols but I wanted to know how comfortable are they? I'll be standing (walking) for about 5-7 hours and wanted to know if it'll hold up well in comfort?


----------



## flower71

tofuu said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm looking to purchase the pistols but I wanted to know how comfortable are they? I'll be standing (walking) for about 5-7 hours and wanted to know if it'll hold up well in comfort?


they are super comfy!! if you are used to hi heels, that is. They are 8 or 9 cm high...I had to get used to that then, no prob.


----------



## Brigitte031

tofuu said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm looking to purchase the pistols but I wanted to know how comfortable are they? I'll be standing (walking) for about 5-7 hours and wanted to know if it'll hold up well in comfort?



They're not the most uncomfortable but if you'll be standing that long... I would definitely add cushioned insoles before attempting that. I wore mine to a concert a few weeks back and did not insert the cushion... and yeah it was a bit tiring! Afterward I realized I had taken out the cushions to wash them and was not thinking ahead.


----------



## pradapiggy

Hey ladies,

I ordered the Acne short pistols at the end of last week and they arrived today! I was super excited by their quick shipping (and free, too!). HOWEVER, when I got them, they were a bit big! I had seen them in store at the end of last week when I was out shopping (didn't think any Toronto retailers carried them), and was surprised by how big the 38s looked... I should've tried them on, but didn't. 

Anyway, so the 39s that I ordered and received are a tiny bit big (and make my feet look big when I wear them... haha), but would be fine with thicker socks or insoles. I'm just wondering though, after reading the posts in this thread, do you think I should go down to a 38? I am a 8.5 in boots and usually wear a 39 in boots... I just dread shipping them back and the whole exchange process for an online order...

Do these boots stretch? I don't want them to be too big after having spent so much on them


----------



## Munchkinxx

Advo said:


> I'm thinking about getting these Bianco lookalikes instead for a fraction of the price of the Pistols. Normally I wouldn't compromise but I have concerns with the Pistols being such "big" shoes and these look slimmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passionsforfashion.dk



These are hot! I would purchase these instead of the Acne pair due to price. Even if they're "big" right now, I'd still be rocking these boots when they're out. I think short boots are a staple to have in your wardrobe


----------



## pradapiggy

Brigitte031 said:


> They're not the most uncomfortable but if you'll be standing that long... I would definitely add cushioned insoles before attempting that. I wore mine to a concert a few weeks back and did not insert the cushion... and yeah it was a bit tiring! Afterward I realized I had taken out the cushions to wash them and was not thinking ahead.



I have to disagree - I think that they're super comfortable for heeled boots!


----------



## FancyPants

I have the low pistols and the regular high ones, and they are very comfy! Esp the low pistols, I Think they run 0.5 size big. I am a 37.5 and I got 37 and they were snug at first but now they are perfect, I can even do the thicker socks with no problem.


----------



## Brigitte031

pradapiggy said:


> I have to disagree - I think that they're super comfortable for heeled boots!



Haha maybe I just have a low threshold for pain when it comes to shoes.


----------



## danae

Just got the khaki green short Pistols. Also tried on the black high ones and the brown Tracks, and I loved them all, I can definitely see myself going back for another pair.


----------



## annanas

danae said:


> Just got the khaki green short Pistols. Also tried on the black high ones and the brown Tracks, and I loved them all, I can definitely see myself going back for another pair.



twin  and i just got the high black ones a few weeks ago, love them  in case anyone is wondering, i got the high ones a size larger than the shorts and they're good so far!


----------



## danae

woo hoo! hello dearest! it's been aaaages! 
I'm so getting the high black ones but I'm thinking I should get them in Europe, they're more expensive in the US. 
Sizing was consistent with me, I was a 38 in all styles I tried, and usually I'm a 38.5- 39. 



annanas said:


> twin  and i just got the high black ones a few weeks ago, love them  in case anyone is wondering, i got the high ones a size larger than the shorts and they're good so far!


----------



## annanas

i do have fairly large calves  so the shoe bit would probably have been fine in the 38 but they would have been a total ordeal until they stretched out in the leg!  so 39 it was  and i've been spending a lot of time in the cold lately so extra space for socks is nice


----------



## danae

If you live in a cold place, extra sock room is important!  I've come to appreciate that here. 
BUT  Help please!
I wore my khaki short Pistols for the first time tonight and the zippers on both shoes kept becoming half undone while walking. SO ANNOYING. Has this happened to any of you? Is it normal? Should I call the store asap?


----------



## Livia1

danae said:


> If you live in a cold place, extra sock room is important!  I've come to appreciate that here.
> BUT  Help please!
> *I wore my khaki short Pistols for the first time tonight and the zippers on both shoes kept becoming half undone while walking. SO ANNOYING. Has this happened to any of you? Is it normal? Should I call the store asap?*



This was a problem with the Short Pistols on the first few seasons but they should have repaired that problem by now. 
I would definitely take the shoes back and ask for another pair.


----------



## Julierose

You guys, I want to pull the trigger on the short Pistol boots, but I am not sure what size to order! I usually wear a 6.5 or 7 in shoes. Most boots I buy are size 37, but I hear these boots run large? FYI in Frye boots, I have to size a whole size down to a size 36. Do you think I need to do this with the Pistol boots as well and get a size 36? Help! I wanna buy them today! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Julierose

Geez not one response? I don't want to start my own thread for one question. :cry:

Anyone? Sizing??  I wear a 6.5/7 mostly.....should I size down to a 36 in the pistol boots?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jellybebe

Julierose said:


> Geez not one response? I don't want to start my own thread for one question. :cry:
> 
> Anyone? Sizing??  I wear a 6.5/7 mostly.....should I size down to a 36 in the pistol boots?
> Thanks in advance!



I think that should be fine.


----------



## Julierose

Thanks Jellybebe I got the size 36 and they fit! 
here is a modeling shot from today!  More pics on my blog! xoxo


----------



## beauxgoris

I thought the pistol's were sized small imo.


----------



## loevsaal

I just ordered the Pistol short in black (the minute I saw them I knew, these are the boots I've been looking for all my life ). I normally wear 38.5 - 39 so I ordered them in 39 but then I had second thoughts since I heard they run rather large.

Anyway, I mailed the store and explained my sizing problem and so they refunded my order (which was actually ready for shipping) immediately and asked me to re-order the boots in my preferable size (38). 

As soon as I get them I will try the size (just to be sure) and then order a pair of these:

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/aw11/shoes/pistol-sh-3.html


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

Anyone else with a size 7 - 7.5 medium width foot have the Pistols?  I am actually more of a 7 / 37 but occasionally need 7.5 / 37.5.  I have my brand new unworn Pistols here in 37 but they are just a bit snug around the toe.  Will they stretch out or should I try the 38?


----------



## Myrkur

Whoo, I never knew there was an Acne thread  I've got 2 pairs of pistol boots, in black leather and in light blue suede. I've also got a pair of Hybria wedges in browngreyish suede.  I LOVE acne shoes, they are so comfortable and good looking at the same time.


----------



## Myrkur

And the blue ones of course


----------



## Magda5

The worst has happened! I ordered two pairs of boots set to arrive about the same time...

I ordered the new dicker boots in camel (which I loved) and wore them right away, sure that I would prefer them over the acne (short) pistol boots in black.  The pistol boots arrived today and... I am loving them and really thinking of keeping them. 

My worst fear has actualized!

The only thing really stoping me from being sure I'm making the right choice --aside from the dent it'll put in my wallet-- is the shape they take after wear.  Do the folds and frumpy appearance of the acne boots after repeated wear bother any one else?


----------



## d-girl1011

^^^ i dont have a pair yet - my order comes in next week. BUT -  I too have wondered this.

Is this from daily wear or occasional wear? It's my gut feeling that they get like this from consistent use. I also think that its part of the appeal - that these shoes look better with age - sort of like nudie jeans. I usually stuff my shoes to hold the shape or buy the wooden inserts and that usually does the trick.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

d-girl1011 said:


> ^^^ i dont have a pair yet - my order comes in next week. BUT -  I too have wondered this.
> 
> Is this from daily wear or occasional wear? It's my gut feeling that they get like this from consistent use. I also think that its part of the appeal - that these shoes look better with age - sort of like nudie jeans. I usually stuff my shoes to hold the shape or buy the wooden inserts and that usually does the trick.



They get that way from pretty consistent wear, yeah, but like you say - as long as you stuff them and treat them nicely with a good shoe cream (or whatever it's called in English ) they'll just get more beautiful with age.  Just make sure you take them to a cobbler and have rubber soles put on straight off the bat! Or else you run the risk of ruining them.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So I'm a happy little camper right now.  Went to a pre-sale event at the Acne flagship store in my town yesterday, and brought home a rather large box containing a pretty pair of shoes! The last one in my size, and I snagged them at 40% off. 

It's the Cypress ankle boots in all black!  YEY! So happy! You'll find more pictures of them and see how they look on over at my blog.


----------



## d-girl1011

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> They get that way from pretty consistent wear, yeah, but like you say - as long as you stuff them and treat them nicely with a good shoe cream (or whatever it's called in English ) they'll just get more beautiful with age.  Just make sure you take them to a cobbler and have rubber soles put on straight off the bat! Or else you run the risk of ruining them.


ah ha - good to know, thanks!!! I beleive the new ones have rubber soles already luckily - that'll save $40! 

Would you consider the leather nubuck or cowhide? Either doesn't have a finish and thus needs something that won't overwhelm the leather. So would you use a nubuck cream or something heavier? What do you ladies use?

Thanks!


----------



## d-girl1011

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So I'm a happy little camper right now.  Went to a pre-sale event at the Acne flagship store in my town yesterday, and brought home a rather large box containing a pretty pair of shoes! The last one in my size, and I snagged them at 40% off.
> 
> It's the Cypress ankle boots in all black!  YEY! So happy! You'll find more pictures of them and see how they look on over at my blog.


  those are amazing!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

d-girl1011 said:


> ah ha - good to know, thanks!!! I beleive the new ones have rubber soles already luckily - that'll save $40!
> 
> Would you consider the leather nubuck or cowhide? Either doesn't have a finish and thus needs something that won't overwhelm the leather. So would you use a nubuck cream or something heavier? What do you ladies use?
> 
> Thanks!



Ah! Lucky you, then, 'cause I've had to sole all my Acne shoes.  I'd say nubuck vs. cowhide changes from season to season, but I've mostly seen nubuck as far as I can recall. Personally, I'd either just send an e-mail to Acnes customer service to ask them for their recommendations (their customer service is usually very good and helpful ) or ask your cobbler for tips.  That's what I do, anyway.


----------



## d-girl1011

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Ah! Lucky you, then, 'cause I've had to sole all my Acne shoes.  I'd say nubuck vs. cowhide changes from season to season, but I've mostly seen nubuck as far as I can recall. Personally, I'd either just send an e-mail to Acnes customer service to ask them for their recommendations (their customer service is usually very good and helpful ) or ask your cobbler for tips.  That's what I do, anyway.



thanks again for the great advice!

d


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

d-girl1011 said:


> thanks again for the great advice!
> 
> d



You're welcome, sweetie!


----------



## Jaded81

Can someone help me with sizing? I am interested in getting a pair of ACNE ARIAL WEDGES. http://shop.acnestudios.com/outlet/outlet-women/shoes/arial-ss11.html?isOutlet=true

I am typically a size 8 for Steve Madden, 38 for Valentino, Zara, 38.5 for Louboutins so I am not sure what size I should get!

Does anyone here have a pair of wedges in a size 38 or 39? Could I trouble you with insole measurements?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Jaded81 said:


> Can someone help me with sizing? I am interested in getting a pair of ACNE ARIAL WEDGES. http://shop.acnestudios.com/outlet/outlet-women/shoes/arial-ss11.html?isOutlet=true
> 
> I am typically a size 8 for Steve Madden, 38 for Valentino, Zara, 38.5 for Louboutins so I am not sure what size I should get!
> 
> Does anyone here have a pair of wedges in a size 38 or 39? Could I trouble you with insole measurements?



I would say get them in 38. Based on my five different pairs of Acne shoes, they fit TTS if a little bit on the big side for certain foot shapes. I find CLs a bit small to size, so if you're 38.5 in them, I'm sure you'll fit in 38 in these.


----------



## Jaded81

My foot is long but skinny. So a 38 should work for me?


Thanks so much for responding


----------



## toki

could someone please post a picture of the bottom soles on their pistol short boots? I'm curious to see how much tread there is


----------



## caligalsundiego

Ladies I need your help in sizing please. I have been wanting to buy the short pistol booties for awhile now but don't know what size to get (35 or 36). I have heard that they run big, some say true, so now I am confused. I am usually a size 5 in sandals (no socks) and size 5.5 to 6 in shoes/boots (with socks). I'm a 5 in uggs, 5 in havaianas, 6/36 in rag & bone harrow booties, 6/36 in Isabel Marant Dickers (although they are a little big on me but w/ two thick insoles they r fine). Can someone please help me what size to get a 35 or a 36?  My foot measures 8.5" long and 3.5" across. Thank you in advance.


PS.  I will be putting insoles in the pistols as well, I like them soft and cushiony on the bottom of my feet


----------



## runningbird

I have the black Acne Pistol boots and I'm usually always a size US 8/38.  I bought them from the Acne website and even sent their customer service an email regarding the sizing.  They replied that they run large and to order a size down and that's what I did.  I got size 37 and they fit perfectly.  My usual size 38 would've been way to big on me.  You just never know though.


----------



## runningbird

Myrkur said:


> And the blue ones of course


Those blue ones are gorgeous!  Love, love, love.


----------



## caligalsundiego

Correction:  I meant to write my foot measures 8.75" long and not 8.5".

Thank you for the info runningbird





caligalsundiego said:


> Ladies I need your help in sizing please. I have been wanting to buy the short pistol booties for awhile now but don't know what size to get (35 or 36). I have heard that they run big, some say true, so now I am confused. I am usually a size 5 in sandals (no socks) and size 5.5 to 6 in shoes/boots (with socks). I'm a 5 in uggs, 5 in havaianas, 6/36 in rag & bone harrow booties, 6/36 in Isabel Marant Dickers (although they are a little big on me but w/ two thick insoles they r fine). Can someone please help me what size to get a 35 or a 36?  My foot measures 8.5" long and 3.5" across. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> PS.  I will be putting insoles in the pistols as well, I like them soft and cushiony on the bottom of my feet


----------



## Julierose

caligalsundiego said:


> Ladies I need your help in sizing please. I have been wanting to buy the short pistol booties for awhile now but don't know what size to get (35 or 36). I have heard that they run big, some say true, so now I am confused. I am usually a size 5 in sandals (no socks) and size 5.5 to 6 in shoes/boots (with socks). I'm a 5 in uggs, 5 in havaianas, 6/36 in rag & bone harrow booties, 6/36 in Isabel Marant Dickers (although they are a little big on me but w/ two thick insoles they r fine). Can someone please help me what size to get a 35 or a 36?  My foot measures 8.5" long and 3.5" across. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> PS.  I will be putting insoles in the pistols as well, I like them soft and cushiony on the bottom of my feet



I am always a 6.5/7 in all boots. I am usually a 7 in most boots.  I had to get a size 6 in my Acne Pistol boots. IMO they run a full size large. I would say get the 35 for sure.


----------



## hurhur

does anyone own this pair of acne shoes?







I'm usually a 37, wondering if I could fit into a 36?

thanks!


----------



## Syma

Just reviving this thread. I have the short black pistols and took my regular size which fits me just right but every time I wear these boots they kill my feet. They rub on the tops of my toes and I don't have wide feet or anything but after a while the pain is so bad that I feel like my feet are encased in cement. The leather feels pretty stiff and I have tried wearing them on and off for quite a few months but when I wore them yesterday I felt like crying from the pain. Has anyone else had this problem? I have read so many reviews on how comfortable they are. Any advice on how to break them in would be great, they are too pricey to give up on!


----------



## drati

^^^ Sorry to hear you are having such problems with your pistol boots. 

I am considering buying a pair. Online it says the heel is 8 cm (3.2 inches). That seems high to me. Is the heel truly that high or is there a bit of lift at the front of the boot making the net height slightly less?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## leboudoir

caligalsundiego said:


> Ladies I need your help in sizing please. I have been wanting to buy the short pistol booties for awhile now but don't know what size to get (35 or 36). I have heard that they run big, some say true, so now I am confused. I am usually a size 5 in sandals (no socks) and size 5.5 to 6 in shoes/boots (with socks). I'm a 5 in uggs, 5 in havaianas, 6/36 in rag & bone harrow booties, 6/36 in Isabel Marant Dickers (although they are a little big on me but w/ two thick insoles they r fine). Can someone please help me what size to get a 35 or a 36?  My foot measures 8.5" long and 3.5" across. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> PS.  I will be putting insoles in the pistols as well, I like them soft and cushiony on the bottom of my feet



i dont know if you've purchased them yet but i thought i'd weigh in on this as well. personally i think there's a chance the 35 might be big for you but still possible if you put in insoles. why i say that is that im a 6 in uggs, FR37 in dickers, but all my pistols are a size 35. just in case you were still debating


----------



## d-girl1011

i wear a 36.5 in rag and bone boots and the 36 in pistols fits aok!


----------



## Syma

drati said:


> ^^^ Sorry to hear you are having such problems with your pistol boots.
> 
> I am considering buying a pair. Online it says the heel is 8 cm (3.2 inches). That seems high to me. Is the heel truly that high or is there a bit of lift at the front of the boot making the net height slightly less?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Yep the heel is a good 3 inches with about a .2 inch sole at the front. HTH. I'm taking mine to the cobblers tomorrow to see if they can be stretched out.


----------



## annanas

ouch syma, that sounds painful ush: my black ones have given lots but i've been wearing them for what, three years now?  my khaki ones haven't given that much (haven't worn them nearly as much though) and they are a bit tight above the toes but nothing unbearable like what you describe.  have you tried using stretching spray?


----------



## drati

Back again with a quick question for you Acne boot experts.

Has the imprint on the inner sole of the Acne pistol boot changed recently? I've seen two markings on the inside, this one below (on a slightly older boot): 







The other is just the words Acne, as in the picture below (on a boot that has the rubber sole already on, so a more recent pistol boot).






Are both boots authentic?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Glamnatic

Anyone familiar with the Acne Hybria or Hydro boots?? I'm thinking on getting a pair and I want to know if they are comfy and easy to walk. Thanks!!!


----------



## buzzy2012

Desperately seeking Acne pistol in 'dark wood' (mottled tan).  I can only find on NAP but need 40 and NAP are out of stock.

Please help!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180465 

Thanks


----------



## IrisCole

Just arrived: Acne Audrey


----------



## Straight-Laced

IrisCole said:


> Just arrived: Acne Audrey




Gorgeous IrisCole - I hope you're happy with the fit!!
I'll take some pics of my pumps today to add to this thread


----------



## Straight-Laced

Here are my SS12 Alice pumps in turquoise/blue.
The silk upper changes from a brilliant turquoise to teal depending on the light - it looks more teal in these pics.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pics from the blogs 





yasmin sewell in vogue





hanneli





the blonde salad





hedvig/the northern light


----------



## IrisCole

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous IrisCole - I hope you're happy with the fit!!
> I'll take some pics of my pumps today to add to this thread





Straight-Laced said:


> Here are my SS12 Alice pumps in turquoise/blue.
> The silk upper changes from a brilliant turquoise to teal depending on the light - it looks more teal in these pics.



These are gorgeous!! I really love this color combination.  If I didn't have wide feet, I probably would have gotten these instead/also.  

I'm also really happy with the color saturation - I was worried that the pink and red wouldn't be as bright in person, but I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Straight-Laced

IrisCole said:


> These are gorgeous!! I really love this color combination.  If I didn't have wide feet, I probably would have gotten these instead/also.
> 
> I'm also really happy with the color saturation - I was worried that the pink and red wouldn't be as bright in person, but I was pleasantly surprised!




My feet are definitely quite wide and the pumps fit me fine.  
I find the pumps incredibly comfortable and stable so I'm looking for the black suede ones as well - think I could get a lot of wear out of the black (if I can find them).


----------



## green.bee

IrisCole said:


> Just arrived: Acne Audrey





Straight-Laced said:


> Here are my SS12 Alice pumps in turquoise/blue.
> The silk upper changes from a brilliant turquoise to teal depending on the light - it looks more teal in these pics.




Beautiful color combinations  
When I see shoes like this I wish I could wear high heels.


----------



## IrisCole

Straight-Laced said:


> *My feet are definitely quite wide and the pumps fit me fine.  *
> I find the pumps incredibly comfortable and stable so I'm looking for the black suede ones as well - think I could get a lot of wear out of the black (if I can find them).



Oh, that's great to know! I was worried that there might not be as much give to the silk on the closed-toe version!  Well, great for my feet, but maybe bad for my wallet though!


----------



## Glamnatic

Finally got the Hybria boots they are amazing tho they run quite small I'm a 35 and a 36 fit me well. I love how edgy they are!!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Ok I ordered a pair of black pistols, they are very nice, but really not that special?? 

I really want a pair of acne track boots,does anyone know if they will come back out?

I'm so bummed out


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Hey ladies! I have a question for those of you who own the short pistol boots.  How comfortable are they to walk in? I'm not much of a heel-wearer but I can manage with short, thick heels. I also walk a lot. Do you find the pistols easy to walk in? Thank you!


----------



## enne

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I have a question for those of you who own the short pistol boots.  How comfortable are they to walk in? I'm not much of a heel-wearer but I can manage with short, thick heels. I also walk a lot. Do you find the pistols easy to walk in? Thank you!



They are not sneaker comfortable.  The heel height itself doesn't bother me, but the height of the boot shaft combined with the stiffness of the leather. Makes it hard to flex and extend the ankle.  Not sure if anyone else knows what time talking about.


----------



## beauxgoris

I tried them on last season and found them more uncomfortable then other trendy ankle boots from the same season (Marant, Rachel Comey etc.). In the end I went with those brands since they were more comfortable on my foot. jmo


----------



## enne

Are this years pistols running more true to size? I am thinking about selling mine, which I purchased in my usual size. They seem slightly too long. I know many have sized down, which I may do If I order another pair.


----------



## chunkylover53

Agree that the Pistols are quite uncomfortable at first due to the stiffness around the ankles. However, mine softened up very quickly and are comfortable now. Height wise, not an issue for me.


----------



## Myrkur

chunkylover53 said:


> Agree that the Pistols are quite uncomfortable at first due to the stiffness around the ankles. However, mine softened up very quickly and are comfortable now. Height wise, not an issue for me.



I never found them uncomfortable when I just got them, they were always very comfortable and I can walk on them for hours.


----------



## mellecyn

Anyone´s got or is getting these?? Acne Star. 
I was just wondering how is the sizing, the fit, etc....


----------



## prettychic

Myrkur said:


> I never found them uncomfortable when I just got them, they were always very comfortable and I can walk on them for hours.



I just got them and wore them all day on my feet at work for at least 10 hours, I did put moleskin tape on my right leg where the leather rubbed, and it solved the problem of rubbing from brand new leather, they are fabulous and fit great and I am glad I purchased them!


----------



## prettychic

chunkylover53 said:


> Agree that the Pistols are quite uncomfortable at first due to the stiffness around the ankles. However, mine softened up very quickly and are comfortable now. Height wise, not an issue for me.



same with me, used moleskin on my skin where top of leather rubs but in one day it looks like it softened and no problems!


----------



## designerdiva40

Ladies need help with sizing....I just received from Mywardrobe a pair of size 39 chestnut pistols but they seem fine in the width but very long so I wonder if I size down would the width drive me crazy & feel too tight also I don't know if I should get black but I ordered the chestnut for a change.....I have far too may black boots but would black go with more like black tights or black leggings. TIA


----------



## jedimaster

I'm in a quandary over whether to buy pistol boots. First, does the tassle bother anyone in the sense of being hazardous - getting caught in an escalator or door?  Does anyone tie it, or tuck it in or even cut it? Second, there are mixed reviews over the wearability/comfort. Any thoughts one way or the other?


----------



## Brigitte031

jedimaster said:
			
		

> I'm in a quandary over whether to buy pistol boots. First, does the tassle bother anyone in the sense of being hazardous - getting caught in an escalator or door?  Does anyone tie it, or tuck it in or even cut it? Second, there are mixed reviews over the wearability/comfort. Any thoughts one way or the other?



I've never had problem with the tassel. I've noticed that with use my tassel has started to curl inward a litttttle bit so it's even shorter.

Comfort wise I didn't realize the boot ran big so I got my usual boot size and for me they are uncomfortable for long period standing time as well as a bit big. Others with the correct size have mentioned a better comfortable experience.


----------



## jedimaster

Brigitte031 said:


> I've never had problem with the tassel. I've noticed that with use my tassel has started to curl inward a litttttle bit so it's even shorter.
> 
> Comfort wise I didn't realize the boot ran big so I got my usual boot size and for me they are uncomfortable for long period standing time as well as a bit big. Others with the correct size have mentioned a better comfortable experience.



I tried them on in Barneys today. I am usually a 40, so I tried the 40. They actually felt pretty good. The ankle is snug at the top. but seems to "give", something I had read in this thread, but the heel height, while high, did not feel bad at all. I'm really tempted by these boots.


----------



## mellecyn

I have been wearing the star for a few days and I'm in love...they make me much taller while being comfortable, I get compliments everyday! I'm so babying them so fingers crossed they last!


----------



## designerdiva40

I exchanged my 39 for a 38 & there a much better fit in the length but my left foot which is slightly bigger than the right is running on one of my toes so should I just persevere & hope they mould to my foot or give in & realise Acne are not for me although I want them to be because I love them


----------



## designerdiva40

mellecyn said:


> I have been wearing the star for a few days and I'm in love...they make me much taller while being comfortable, I get compliments everyday! I'm so babying them so fingers crossed they last!



Hi do these fit true to size or come up bigger like the pistols. TIA


----------



## katsey

Are these boots formal looking enough to wear with a suit?


----------



## designerdiva40

katsey said:


> Are these boots formal looking enough to wear with a suit?



Personally I wouldn't wear with a suit but you could always try them with a suit & see what you think


----------



## mellecyn

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi do these fit true to size or come up bigger like the pistols. TIA


The pistols might be bigger, but for the Star closer to true size. I have a 38 and it is PERFECT.
TBH you just need to try them on, because size of shoes have changed during the years, and are so different between manufacturers...
a 38,5 is my true size but few manufacturers make the half sizes so...
I´m usually a 39 on flat boots, derby shoes, trainers.
I´m a 38 in high heels.

But these last years the shoe makers have gone bonkers....so I sometimes end up with 37.5 or 37 even...


----------



## designerdiva40

mellecyn said:


> The pistols might be bigger, but for the Star closer to true size. I have a 38 and it is PERFECT.
> TBH you just need to try them on, because size of shoes have changed during the years, and are so different between manufacturers...
> a 38,5 is my true size but few manufacturers make the half sizes so...
> I´m usually a 39 on flat boots, derby shoes, trainers.
> I´m a 38 in high heels.
> 
> But these last years the shoe makers have gone bonkers....so I sometimes end up with 37.5 or 37 even...



Thanks sweetie I actually had to size down in the Pistols but the black are a great fit but the chestnut had to be sent back a 39 was way too big & the 38 was great in the length but the width came up narrow & the leather seems tougher so I don't think they would stretch like the 38 have...... Might have to order the Star especially if there more TTS


----------



## mellecyn

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks sweetie I actually had to size down in the Pistols but the black are a great fit but the chestnut had to be sent back a 39 was way too big & the 38 was great in the length but the width came up narrow & the leather seems tougher so I don't think they would stretch like the 38 have...... Might have to order the Star especially if there more TTS


I really hope they will fit you! The problem is our feet come in different shapes (not the shoes)!


----------



## d-girl1011

Anyone have the chestnut pistols? How is the leather in comparison to the original? Modelling pics?


----------



## annanas

i have chestnut, khaki and black short pistols, black long pistols, black cypress and also grey star boots :shame:.  i have the short pistols in 38, cypress in 38 and the long pistols and star boots in 39 (in the long boots it was more for legroom and extra sock space than for my foot, i could probably have done with a 38 too).  the chestnut pistols were a bit tough initially but after wearing at home one night with wooly socks and stretching spray they're fine   my black pistols are really old, with gold zips and i don't think the size is particularly different from the chestnut ones i got last month


----------



## d-girl1011

annanas said:


> i have chestnut, khaki and black short pistols, black long pistols, black cypress and also grey star boots :shame:.  i have the short pistols in 38, cypress in 38 and the long pistols and star boots in 39 (in the long boots it was more for legroom and extra sock space than for my foot, i could probably have done with a 38 too).  the chestnut pistols were a bit tough initially but after wearing at home one night with wooly socks and stretching spray they're fine   my black pistols are really old, with gold zips and i don't think the size is particularly different from the chestnut ones i got last month



The latest iteration of the chestnut boot seems to have a slightly wrinkled consistency - do you have these? If so, do they get even wrinklier? I'm really concerned about this because the leather is not the same as the black ones.


----------



## drati

jedimaster said:


> I'm in a quandary over whether to buy pistol boots. First, does the tassle bother anyone in the sense of being hazardous - getting caught in an escalator or door?  Does anyone tie it, or tuck it in or even cut it? Second, there are mixed reviews over the wearability/comfort. Any thoughts one way or the other?



I did shorten the tassles. Now they look more like just leather pulls which suits my style better.

As for comfort, I find my IM Dicker boots more comfortable. The pistols are quite high (for me) and I can't run around all day in them. They are softening up nicely though and they are certainly well made and cool looking.


----------



## annanas

d-girl1011 said:


> The latest iteration of the chestnut boot seems to have a slightly wrinkled consistency - do you have these? If so, do they get even wrinklier? I'm really concerned about this because the leather is not the same as the black ones.



I don't find mine particularly wrinkly, maybe it depends on the batch?  They've wrinkled a bit around the ankle but I think that's unavoidable and I get that with all my ankle boots that reach the ankle.  They're definitely different from the black that I have but they're so old I wouldn't expect them to be the same   they have a bit of a different texture and I think they'll end up being quite broken in but I like that.  Wouldn't want it for my grey Star boots but cognac Pistols I think will look nice broken in.


----------



## d-girl1011

annanas said:


> I don't find mine particularly wrinkly, maybe it depends on the batch?  They've wrinkled a bit around the ankle but I think that's unavoidable and I get that with all my ankle boots that reach the ankle.  They're definitely different from the black that I have but they're so old I wouldn't expect them to be the same   they have a bit of a different texture and I think they'll end up being quite broken in but I like that.  Wouldn't want it for my grey Star boots but cognac Pistols I think will look nice broken in.



 thx for the feedback!


----------



## svenesaes

Here is more sizing information to help new buyers of the Acne Pistol boots:

I wear a US8.5 and EU39 usually. I tried on the black Pistols in both 38 and 39. The 38s were great as long as I had bare feet or thin socks on, but were too tight across the toes and metatarsus with thicker socks. The 39s were perfect with thicker socks. I ended up going with the 39s. I've worn them several times now for up to 7-8 hours each, running around on city pavement. They were comfortable out of the box, and I'm very pleased with them! I do not feel that the boots are stretching at all across the front/toe area, though they are softening slightly at the ankles. 

Seems like older posts were recommending to size down, so they may have adjusted the sizing for the 2012 models. In any case, it may be worth trying on both sizes if you are in between, or deciding based on what kind of socks you typically will (or won't) be wearing.


----------



## Tyna

I bought my first pair of pistols in matte finish when they were just released in size 39 and they were half a size too big for me, today I ordered a new pair with a non-matte finish in the same size, will see if the sizing has changed over the years.


----------



## danae

I would also like to know if the Pistol sizing changed this year. 
Last year I sized down to a 38 from my usual size 39.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Does anyone here have the clovers?
And how comfy are the pistols in comparison to Marant and Rag and bone? TIA!


----------



## runningbird

Miss.Cherie said:


> Does anyone here have the clovers?
> And how comfy are the pistols in comparison to Marant and Rag and bone? TIA!


I'm wondering about the sizing with Clovers as well.  Specifically the low ankle boot.  I looked on the Acne website and it said that they run small to size and to order a size up.  I have the Pistols and I had to order a size down for those.  The Acne website was accurate in saying that they run large & to order down.  So maybe their sizing info for the Clovers are right on.


----------



## danae

danae said:


> I would also like to know if the Pistol sizing changed this year.
> Last year I sized down to a 38 from my usual size 39.



Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## green.bee

danae said:


> I would also like to know if the Pistol sizing changed this year.
> Last year I sized down to a 38 from my usual size 39.




I usually wear 39 (8.5US) and I ordered both sizes 38 and 39.  They came today and a 38 is a little snug but length wise is perfect and a 39 is definitely to big on me. I hope it helps.


----------



## annanas

all my short pistols are 38 and i'm normally a 38.5-39.  my black ones (gold zip) are the biggest but they've also had a couple more years of wear so  a 39 wouldn't have been that big in the cognac (purchased a month or two ago) for me but the 38 have stretched out nicely.  i really hate when my shoes are too big though, so if you like a little more room you might prefer a 39.


----------



## Ilia

My question is a newbie one, as I don't own ANY designer shoes (except one pair of UGGs...):
Is the quality worth the high price for the pistol ankle boots? I've never bought a designer shoe before and don't know what to expect. I don't want to throw out money for a shoe which might not last three years.
Till now I've always bought good leather shoes (made in italy) which lasted about 2-3 years under 150 Euros.


----------



## oh_my_bag

Anyone here own the Alma boots? Do they run true to size? Im a TTS 37.5 so I wear 38 in IM Dickers should I go for the 38 in these as well?


----------



## danae

After my shopping spree today, my Acne boots collection is this:
brown Track (size 39 tts)
black Pistol (size 38 run half a size big imo)
grey Star (size 39 tts and most comfortable)

Shoescribe.com has a 40% sale for the weekend on all shoes, a great chance to get classic styles that normally don't go on sale. I got the grey Star for $290.


----------



## hinnie

I just got a pair of Pistol.



















I went down a size to 35 (I'm usually 36/6 in most brands) and they're the right length but tight on the sides and quite hard to get on and take off. I recommend getting your true size if you want some room, however they do stretch. More detailed review here.


----------



## drati

Congratulations, they look great on you. 



hinnie said:


> I just got a pair of Pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went down a size to 35 (I'm usually 36/6 in most brands) and they're the right length but tight on the sides and quite hard to get on and take off. I recommend getting your true size if you want some room, however they do stretch. More detailed review here.


----------



## green.bee

hinnie said:


> I just got a pair of Pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went down a size to 35 (I'm usually 36/6 in most brands) and they're the right length but tight on the sides and quite hard to get on and take off. I recommend getting your true size if you want some room, however they do stretch. More detailed review here.



congratulations! I like how you wear them


----------



## hinnie

Thanks drati and green.bee.

I think I will get them resoled. I noticed there are deep nail imprints just from walking on my balcony so hopefully with new soles they will last longer.


----------



## bellsbells

Hi everyone! Damn, I just read through all 15 pages of this thread... I've been looking for somewhere to share my Acne obsession! I've been collecting Acne shoes and clothes for several years but lately I've been on somewhat of a buying spree. Seems like this thread has been dominated by Pistol lovers. Personally I prefer Acne's more unusual shoe models. Here are my latest acquisitions:

Timber Boots





Melrose Pumps



Azalea Mixed Media loafers



Jordan cutout boots



I currently am obsessing over these and will probably be buying them any minute:

Treat Boots





Cypress Boots (not 100% sure I want these but I found a great deal on them which I may not be able to resist)



I've been DYING for these ever since I saw them at the Acne boutique in Paris during the last sales season, when I picked up the size 36 display pair to ask for my size and was told that was the last pair... and I've been totally unable to find them anywhere:

Acne Azalea Glitter loafers


If anyone knows where I can find these in 39 or 40, please let me know ASAP!

I would also love a pair of Hydro Leas but I passed them over a couple seasons ago when they were on sale and now totally regret it because I can't find them now either 




So, am I officially Acne obsessed?


----------



## bellsbells

OK, y'all, I know no one has replied to my previous post... but I just wanted to add that I broke down and ordered the Treat and Cypress boots. I found an unbelievable deal on shoeaholics.com for 59 pounds each! I'm not kidding! Shipping to UK only, unfortunately (I live in Paris) but I have a friend in the UK who will receive them and send them to me. Yay.


----------



## bellsbells

OH BTW, I also have these on hold and will be stopping by to try them on Monday to see if they fit:

Acne Cosmo boots



What is my problem?!?!?!?!


----------



## bellsbells

Damn, where did everyone go? Did I kill this thread?


----------



## alphabeat

drati said:


> Back again with a quick question for you Acne boot experts.
> 
> Has the imprint on the inner sole of the Acne pistol boot changed recently? I've seen two markings on the inside, this one below (on a slightly older boot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is just the words Acne, as in the picture below (on a boot that has the rubber sole already on, so a more recent pistol boot).
> 
> dc3glq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1mNE3KNbk2-JIMxnknCGV1MefTOStLE1Ky6PiqoXlALciONsm_n6xB2XupULLhnj9iB_3BN37s3qgBAJHVl1riLu09les6A4BJbTw8xelsTjE/pistol6.JPG?psid=1
> 
> Are both boots authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much.



Hi! Did you ever find the answer to this? I just purchased a pair of Acne Pistols on eBay and they have the 1st imprint on the inside sole. They look and feel authentic, but now I want to be 100% sure! I've noticed the 2 different sole imprints as well. I'm praying that I purchased an older model, which is why I have the first imprint.


----------



## drati

alphabeat said:


> Hi! Did you ever find the answer to this? I just purchased a pair of Acne Pistols on eBay and they have the 1st imprint on the inside sole. They look and feel authentic, but now I want to be 100% sure! I've noticed the 2 different sole imprints as well. I'm praying that I purchased an older model, which is why I have the first imprint.



I never did find out the answer but I have no reason to doubt the authenticity of the boots I got. Everything about them checks out and the quality and leather are great. One day I would like to know whether they've changed the imprint or what the reason is for the two different logos.

Congratulations on your new boots. Please post some pictures.


----------



## bbagsforever

I'm so excited there is an Acne boots thread! The pistol boots are my favourites- I wear them all the time during winter. So comfy! Here is a recent pic of mine in action!


----------



## gmo

I just bought the last pair of coffee Pistols from Saks after getting an email about the consolidation sale. I hope they'll fit!


----------



## faustinacat

if anyone is looking for Acne shoes, www.shoeaholics.com has some amazing deals. In the past couple of weeks I've found Pistols for £95 and Azalea loafers in black for £29. You have to be very quick, as they usually only have a few pairs! Very good customer service and fast shipping. Can't recommend them enough


----------



## d-girl1011

Just purchased my first acne pistols. I've been wanting them for ages. I wanted a pair of booties that I could wear without worrying about ruining. I have rag and bone Newburys and alexander wang anoucks and I find both to be delicate for what they are because they have leather soles. Can't wait for the pistols to arrive in the mail.


----------



## bellsbells

faustinacat said:


> if anyone is looking for Acne shoes, www.shoeaholics.com has some amazing deals. In the past couple of weeks I've found Pistols for £95 and Azalea loafers in black for £29. You have to be very quick, as they usually only have a few pairs! Very good customer service and fast shipping. Can't recommend them enough



I know, I got a pair each of Acne Cypress and Acne Treat boots from SA for 59 pounds each. An INCREDIBLE deal. But 29 pounds for Azalea loafers is even more amazing, I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## faustinacat

isn't it a wonderful site? It seems they always update their stock around seven - seven thirty in the mornings, so that's the time to look (or not, if like me you are trying to NOT buy anything). 

Some of the shoes they say are ex-display and might have minor cosmetic damage, but honestly I have never seen anything wrong with any of the items I've had.

Azaleas haven't arrived yet. Hope they fit!


----------



## gmo

faustinacat said:


> isn't it a wonderful site? It seems they always update their stock around seven - seven thirty in the mornings, so that's the time to look (or not, if like me you are trying to NOT buy anything).
> 
> Some of the shoes they say are ex-display and might have minor cosmetic damage, but honestly I have never seen anything wrong with any of the items I've had.
> 
> Azaleas haven't arrived yet. Hope they fit!



Ahh! What amazing deals! So sad that they don't ship to the US. I paid a lot more for my Azaleas. I hope they fit you!


----------



## faustinacat

thanks gmo - they're meant to be arriving today. How do you find them, fit wise? They're a 39, which usually fits, but sometimes it's too big for me. i think it says they're going to do international shipping soon


----------



## gmo

faustinacat said:


> thanks gmo - they're meant to be arriving today. How do you find them, fit wise? They're a 39, which usually fits, but sometimes it's too big for me. i think it says they're going to do international shipping soon



For me, they're a bit snug. I took my usual size (38) and they're a bit tight. If a 39 is sometimes too big I think they should fit you fine. Lets hope so! 

And thanks for the tip - I'll keep an eye on the site to see if/when they start offering international shipping!


----------



## bellsbells

I have the Burgundy Azaleas and they run small, I'm usually a 39 but the 39 was way too tight. The 40 is perfect.


----------



## faustinacat

oh gosh - a nail-biting wait then! Thank you bells bells


----------



## ennna

Do any of you have/tried on the Cypress boots? I'm usually a 37.5, 38 for IM and sometimes a 37. My pistol boots in 37 are perfect, and they run large. I think I should go for a 38 in Cypress since the Acne website says the pistols run large and the Cypress TTS. Can any of you confirm that?


----------



## bellsbells

I have the Cypress (love them!) and they don't run large. I'm either a 39 or 40 in Acne, and the Cypress in 40 fits perfect.


----------



## faustinacat

gmo and bells bells, could I ask you a question? The azaleas arrived, and they're not, as I thought, the black leather with tassels, they are like your burgundy ones, in a kind of patent black croco finish - no tassels. I like them, even though they aren't what I ordered, but although they fit fine lengthwise, they are quite tight across the foot where the extra band of leather is (hope you know which bit I mean!). Did your azaleas stretch with wear? I think patent leather isn't as likely to do this as regular leather. Did you find they got wider? They aren't unbearable - but i'm unsure as to whether to try to stretch them, or send them back as I quite like them!

thanks in advance!


----------



## bellsbells

Yes mine did stretch a bit with wear, if they are long enough you should be fine. You can always use a shoe stretcher if you prefer. At 29 pounds that is the deal of a lifetime! I'm jealous!


----------



## faustinacat

I know - £29 - that's the thing, but I don't want to keep them and then not wear them! Thank you bellsbells. Not sure what a shoe stretcher is, but I will google it


----------



## bellsbells

What size are yours? If they are a 40 I'd be happy to buy them from you if you decide not to keep them


----------



## gmo

Mine are a bit tight (I should have bought a 39) but with shoe stretch spray (basically just dilute rubbing alcohol, if you want to make your own) and thick socks they've given a bit. I think with shoe stretchers (or thick socks + patience) and spray you could have them give. HTH!


----------



## faustinacat

Hi - they're a 39. I think I will try your suggestions before giving up on them - might wait a few days first and see if they get any others on the site - it always seems to be Fridays and Thursdays.

Thanks so much both of you!


----------



## bellsbells

I don't understand their pricing&#8212;I scored a pair of Acne Cypress boots a few months ago for 59 pounds, but now they have them in a different color for 219. And they also have some burgundy Azaleas for 345!! I can't believe the black ones were only 29 pounds.

I wish they would ship internationally. I'm in France and had to get my friend in Wales to do the purchase for me. I bought 2 pairs of Acne boots and a pair of Acne sandals. My poor friend had to send in 3 separate boxes because the PO wouldn't accept such a big box. The boots both arrived but the sandals never did. Now that it's been 3 months, I'd accepted that they are lost


----------



## faustinacat

I know, the pricing is just bizarre and quite random! Can you see this link to the ones I thought I'd bought?  Not sure it will show as they are sold out: http://www.shoeaholics.com/azalea-9.html

They say some of them are ex-display so may have some minor cosmetic flaw, but  have never experienced any flaw in any of the shoes. Certainly the ones for 29 are perfect, as were the pistols for 95

I'm so sorry someone nicked your sandals en route. Such a shame! Do keep looking. Maybe you will find something even better!


----------



## gmo

faustinacat said:


> I know, the pricing is just bizarre and quite random! Can you see this link to the ones I thought I'd bought?  Not sure it will show as they are sold out: http://www.shoeaholics.com/azalea-9.html
> 
> They say some of them are ex-display so may have some minor cosmetic flaw, but  have never experienced any flaw in any of the shoes. Certainly the ones for 29 are perfect, as were the pistols for 95
> 
> I'm so sorry someone nicked your sandals en route. Such a shame! Do keep looking. Maybe you will find something even better!



Did you keep the Azaleas? I thought I'd let you know that I've had some success using a shoe stretcher on mine, despite their being patent. I just got the shoe stretcher for a different pair of shoes (boots, actually) and figured it wouldn't hurt to try it on them.


----------



## faustinacat

Hi  - yes I kept them. I almost bought some stretching spray, but it said on the back not to use on patent leather, so instead I've been wearing them around the house with thick socks. I'm thinking too of putting a rubber sole on them. Have you left yours with just the leather?


----------



## gmo

faustinacat said:


> Hi  - yes I kept them. I almost bought some stretching spray, but it said on the back not to use on patent leather, so instead I've been wearing them around the house with thick socks. I'm thinking too of putting a rubber sole on them. Have you left yours with just the leather?



Yay! Glad you kept them! Is the sock method working? Mine says don't use on patent but I just did it anyway! 

Mine are just the leather sole, but I always put heel taps on my shoes, so I have those there. I always wear down my heels before the sole needs replacing and I probably won't wear these in wet weather. I usually only get rubber soles put on my boots.


----------



## faustinacat

Not sure if it's working yet. It's so snowy here I haven't had a chance to wear them outside yet. I will persevere with the socks for a bit and then perhaps copy you with the spray if they still seem tight - thanks for the tip. 

It's always so wet here <sigh>, I might look into the rubber sole option


----------



## bellsbells

Spray the stretching spray on the inside of the shoes where the leather is absorbent.
I didn't put soles on mine. I don't like the way it looks, but yeah, in really wet weather they absorb a lot of moisture. I've been told you need to give leather shoes a break between wearing especially in wet weather.


----------



## faustinacat

thanks for the advice bellsbells. I can see what you mean about spoiling the look


----------



## bellsbells

Don't worry, they will stretch with wear even without the spray. Mine were really snug when I got them and are now *almost* loose. Very comfortable!


----------



## faustinacat

they're really comfortable at the moment with big thick cashmere socks - but it's not a good look!


----------



## Jaime

Have just bought a pair of pistols from my wardrobe with a 30% off code. After looking around at pricing it seemed the cheapest.
Can't wait to get them and hoping they fit. 
Just been having a read of this thread for more info on them. Glad it exists!


----------



## bellsbells

Congrats! Can you tell me where you found the 30% off code?


----------



## Jaime

I just found it googling mywardrobe codes. It's myx30
Don't know if it still works or when it expires.


----------



## ennna

Jaime said:


> Have just bought a pair of pistols from my wardrobe with a 30% off code. After looking around at pricing it seemed the cheapest.
> Can't wait to get them and hoping they fit.
> Just been having a read of this thread for more info on them. Glad it exists!



Wow, good deal! Which ones did you order?


----------



## Jaime

I got the black but if they fit well and I like them I'd like chestnut.


----------



## bellsbells

Jaime said:


> I just found it googling mywardrobe codes. It's myx30
> Don't know if it still works or when it expires.



Thanks!


----------



## bellsbells

BTW I picked up these today in Paris:

c893323.r23.cf3.rackcdn.com/catalog/product/cache/26/image/1200x/17f82f742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/1/E/1EQ131-229_B_332.jpg


----------



## faustinacat

your link isn't working!


----------



## bellsbells

I know, I tried to insert the image using the URL but it doesn't work. 

Here is a link to the shoes: http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/women/new-arrivals/taurus-satin-yellow.html


----------



## faustinacat

Very nice colour!


----------



## ennna

Jaime said:


> I got the black but if they fit well and I like them I'd like chestnut.


pretty! I own black ones too, but I'm lusting over the beige suede ones as well... REALLY don't need them because I already have beige IM sneakers and don't wear beige shoes that much haha!


----------



## Jaime

Well I received the black pistols today and so turned around and ordered the chestnut while the 30% code was still working.
I love them! Had hesitated ordering but glad I did. The bag I ordered with them, however, went straight back hours after arriving.


----------



## flower71

Hi all, I think this thread needs some pics...
I just got these Pistol boots in chestnut, to add to my black and taupe ones...I am addicted to these boots, esp with the weather that isn't getting better these days!
I took a 39 (I am usually 39,5IT or 40F) and they fit. All my Acne pistols are a 39 size.
The black ones are a bit  snug at first at the width but they do stretch with wear.


----------



## CloseUpje

I need some help with sizing

Does anybody know how the acne free boots from winter 12/13 fitting is? More big like the pistol or small like alma?

I have a lot acne shoes (shame on me), acne alma in 40, pistol chestnut 39, pistol beige 39 (are a bigger fit than the beige ones), acne track black in a 39, track in suede with leather a 40 (a little on the big side). Acne spin, 40 (to big), Acne Hybria 40 (also to big).

So Now I see the shoe names all together I am even more ashamed :S


----------



## bellsbells

Which ones are the Free boots? Don't know this model.


----------



## CloseUpje

images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/small_image/1000x1000/025fcbc026fa62826e71f375731f6a32/P/0/P00052719-FREE-LEATHER-ANKLE-BOOTS--STANDARD.jpg

This is the shoe I am talking about. Some say they are small, others say normal. I don't know what normal is 39 or 40 is. But my feet are 25 cm long...


----------



## Veske_gal

Thank you so much for this tread. I absolutely love Acne boots!! Acne is my go to brand for shoes, they are so comfortable


----------



## flower71

CloseUpje said:


> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/small_image/1000x1000/025fcbc026fa62826e71f375731f6a32/P/0/P00052719-FREE-LEATHER-ANKLE-BOOTS--STANDARD.jpg
> 
> This is the shoe I am talking about. Some say they are small, others say normal. I don't know what normal is 39 or 40 is. But my feet are 25 cm long...


Are you talking about these shoes? Did you buy them? They are sold out in many shops.
Acne FREE booties


----------



## bellsbells

CloseUpje said:


> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/small_image/1000x1000/025fcbc026fa62826e71f375731f6a32/P/0/P00052719-FREE-LEATHER-ANKLE-BOOTS--STANDARD.jpg
> 
> This is the shoe I am talking about. Some say they are small, others say normal. I don't know what normal is 39 or 40 is. But my feet are 25 cm long...



I don't know about this exact model, but my feet are 25.5 cm long and I wear either a 39 or 40 in Acne. My guess is you would be 39.


----------



## flower71

bellsbells said:


> I don't know about this exact model, but my feet are 25.5 cm long and I wear either a 39 or 40 in Acne. My guess is you would be 39.


I am also between 39 and 40 in Acne; if they run small, try the 40 . Last year the 39 was quite snug in the Pistols. This model, no idea, sorry


----------



## Ganymede

I just ordered a pair of Pistols in coffee, here's hoping the 37 fits


----------



## Veske_gal

Ganymede said:


> I just ordered a pair of Pistols in coffee, here's hoping the 37 fits



Congrats! The short pistols are my favorite, so comfortable and wearable  

But you may have to beak them in a bit... Mine were very stiff the first couple of days, esp around the ankle. After this - no problem!


----------



## 336

Hey girls, the Pistol boots are on sale for $330 at farfetch.com


----------



## Lynnia

336 said:


> Hey girls, the Pistol boots are on sale for $330 at farfetch.com


Great lead on the farfetch sale,* 336!*


----------



## Ganymede

It's a shame farfetch has hardly any sizes left, but thanks for the heads up 336 

Stevenalan.com has some Acne footwear on sale at the moment (Alma and Pistol) for under $400 AND lots of sizes.

And if you join their newsletter you get 15% off your order.

Shipping free for US if over $250, very cheap international rates.


----------



## Lynnia

Thx, Ganymede!  I don't know yet if I'm an IT41 or smaller -- have to wait until the 41s I ordered come in.  If I fit a 40, hope those coffee short boots are still at stevenalan...


----------



## Ganymede

My Pistols arrived today, love love love them.

 They fit so perfectly around my feet! Unbelievably comfortable for the size of the heel.
I love the colour too, not greyish at all like in some pics.

Ankle opening a bit tight but I'm sure will soften.


----------



## Lynnia

Beautiful, Ganymede!  I'm glad they fit so well.

I think I ordered too big.  I got IT41 in black and I'm normally a 10.  These feel too big!  Add to the fact that I have big feet overall and I'm tempted to go down to a 40.  I'm going to re-read the thread for sizing advice but I'm pretty bummed -- was hoping these were true to size.


----------



## Lynnia

Yep, these run large for me.  Tried on the 40s at Barney's this am -- fit great.  Maybe a little tight in the heel on my right foot, but felt like the kind of tight that will surely stretch.  Hope that helps anyone unsure about size.

I'm considering the coffee color...  

In case anyone is interested, the* white suede pistols sz 40 were on 30% sale in the BH store*.  I don't see that reflected on the website, so if you're interested, call them!  I didn't check the box closely, but I think they were white, a nice bone color.


----------



## Jaime

For me they run TTS. Or even a little small to size to me. If it were TTS I'd take a 40, but I had to get 41. I'm usually a 40 and size up to 41 if it's a smaller make.
Well I actually didn't try the 40, I got the 41 and it was perfect so I feel the 40 would be too small.


----------



## am2022

net a porter US site have 2 acne pistols on sale ! RUn!


----------



## Lynnia

amacasa said:


> net a porter US site have 2 acne pistols on sale ! RUn!



The Chestnut are sold out in my size.  

I got the Coffee at Steven Alan.  Plenty of sizes left on sale!  
*http://www.stevenalan.com/PISTOL-SHORT-BOOT/VENSP13_NA_SP13-PISTOL,default,pd.html?dwvar_VENSP13__NA__SP13-PISTOL_color=COFFEE#cgid=hidden-womens-sale-shoes-accessories&start=0&hitcount=49*


----------



## am2022

Arent chesnut same as terracota then?
terracota i see in stevenalan has all sizes available on sale as well...



Lynnia said:


> The Chestnut are sold out in my size.
> 
> I got the Coffee at Steven Alan.  Plenty of sizes left on sale!
> *http://www.stevenalan.com/PISTOL-SHORT-BOOT/VENSP13_NA_SP13-PISTOL,default,pd.html?dwvar_VENSP13__NA__SP13-PISTOL_color=COFFEE#cgid=hidden-womens-sale-shoes-accessories&start=0&hitcount=49*


----------



## Lynnia

From my limited awareness, Terracotta is a deeper auburn with more red in it.  

When I try to select my size in the Terracotta, it says they're sold out or "unavailable."  

Newbies to Steven Alan, there's a 15% first-timer discount...


----------



## am2022

I see..
try gimmeshoes.com then everything is on sale... even black!


Lynnia said:


> From my limited awareness, Terracotta is a deeper auburn with more red in it.
> 
> When I try to select my size in the Terracotta, it says they're sold out or "unavailable."
> 
> Newbies to Steven Alan, there's a 15% first-timer discount...


----------



## Lynnia

amacasa said:


> I see..
> try gimmeshoes.com then everything is on sale... even black!



Great lead!  Thanks!  I'm getting to know so many great online boutiques from this thread...


----------



## heyykelly

Ganymede said:


> My Pistols arrived today, love love love them.
> 
> They fit so perfectly around my feet! Unbelievably comfortable for the size of the heel.
> I love the colour too, not greyish at all like in some pics.
> 
> Ankle opening a bit tight but I'm sure will soften.


AHHH the coffee ones are beautiful!  I have the same ones, they'll loosen up soon enough so don't worry!  The heel height also becomes like nothing once you get used to wearing them  

For those wondering about sizing, the Pistols run a little large.  I'm a true US 8.  Acne defines their 38 as a 7.5 not exactly an 8.  I got my Pistols in a 38 and they are perfect


----------



## Ganymede

Lynnia said:


> Beautiful, Ganymede!  I'm glad they fit so well.
> 
> I think I ordered too big.  I got IT41 in black and I'm normally a 10.  These feel too big!  Add to the fact that I have big feet overall and I'm tempted to go down to a 40.  I'm going to re-read the thread for sizing advice but I'm pretty bummed -- was hoping these were true to size.



Thanks Lynnia 

As for sizing, I am normally anywhere between a 37 to 38 but it seems they run slightly large, I am glad I didn't cave in to the 38.
That's good that the 40 fit better! Black is lovely, goes with everything. 
You are lucky to be a 40, most shoes I see on sale they always have that size  37s always sell out!
I have found the pistols don't make feet appear big like some boots do.

I love the coffee, I thought it would go nicely with dresses + leggings considering I don't wear pants very often. They feel like little hooves haha 

I hope you love your new pistols, they are beautiful!



> AHHH the coffee ones are beautiful! I have the same ones, they'll loosen up soon enough so don't worry! The heel height also becomes like nothing once you get used to wearing them
> 
> For those wondering about sizing, the Pistols run a little large. I'm a true US 8. Acne defines their 38 as a 7.5 not exactly an 8. I got my Pistols in a 38 and they are perfect



Thankyou!  I love them so much


----------



## Lynnia

Ganymede said:


> Black is lovely, goes with everything.
> You are lucky to be a 40, most shoes I see on sale they always have that size  37s always sell out!
> I have found the pistols don't make feet appear big like some boots do.
> 
> I love the coffee, I thought it would go nicely with dresses + leggings considering I don't wear pants very often. They feel like little hooves haha



You know, I actually didn't get the black yesterday at Barney's, as they were full price.  Only the white suede were on sale.

I know what you mean about hooves!  That's exactly how they seem!  Funny about the pistols, when they're the right size, the style works.  When they're too big, it doesn't.  

Good news -- I thought I had a sale pair of Chesnut 41s coming my way and was so bummed.  There's nothing worse than waiting for something you know you're going to just send back.

However, I must have been confused somehow because the Net-a-Porters were 40s!  I have a pair of Chestnut Pistols that I get to keep!  They are unbelievably beautiful.  WOW, what a color.  My place is too dark now but tomorrow I'll put up some pix.  

I have a Coffee pair on the way and I can't wait.  These dress all the way up or down.  What a great boot...


----------



## Paris Darling

I just 'discovered' the Alma boots in black, and I'm in love. But unfortunately 400 is a bit too expensive for me, so I hope they go on sale soon... Keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## aizecarla

Ganymede said:


> My Pistols arrived today, love love love them.
> 
> They fit so perfectly around my feet! Unbelievably comfortable for the size of the heel.
> I love the colour too, not greyish at all like in some pics.
> 
> Ankle opening a bit tight but I'm sure will soften.



Do you mind me asking the measurement of your feet in inches? I have boots made in Italy and i'm a 37, but i just want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## ablueteacup

For other ladies with small feet - the pistol boots in chestnut in size 35 are on sale on net-a-porter for $285! If they sell out, gimme shoes also has them, but for $399.

I would have swooped them up in a second if I didn't have my heart set on the black. If anyone spots black 35 pistols on sale, I'd be eternally grateful! Happy hunting!


----------



## aizecarla

Can one of you ladies who own a pistol take a picture of the soles please? I posted on the authentication thread for but not replies yet. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Acne-Studios...autorefresh=true#shId&clk_rvr_id=491418625718


----------



## Ganymede

Lynnia said:


> You know, I actually didn't get the black yesterday at Barney's, as they were full price.  Only the white suede were on sale.
> 
> I know what you mean about hooves!  That's exactly how they seem!  Funny about the pistols, when they're the right size, the style works.  When they're too big, it doesn't.
> 
> Good news -- I thought I had a sale pair of Chesnut 41s coming my way and was so bummed.  There's nothing worse than waiting for something you know you're going to just send back.
> 
> However, I must have been confused somehow because the Net-a-Porters were 40s!  I have a pair of Chestnut Pistols that I get to keep!  They are unbelievably beautiful.  WOW, what a color.  My place is too dark now but tomorrow I'll put up some pix.
> 
> I have a Coffee pair on the way and I can't wait.  These dress all the way up or down.  What a great boot...



Oh right! My mistake  
The white is nice too, I was looking at a sale pair but I would probably ruin them 
Chestnut is sooo lovely, when I get another pair it will definitely be chestnut. 
Congratulations on your beautiful boots! I hope you like the coffee as much as I do 




aizecarla said:


> Do you mind me asking the measurement of your feet in inches? I have boots made in Italy and i'm a 37, but i just want to make sure. Thanks!



My feet are slightly under 9 and a half inches, hope that helps!



aizecarla said:


> Can one of you ladies who own a pistol take a picture of the soles please? I posted on the authentication thread for but not replies yet. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Acne-Studios-...d=491418625718


----------



## aizecarla

Ganymede said:


> Oh right! My mistake
> The white is nice too, I was looking at a sale pair but I would probably ruin them
> Chestnut is sooo lovely, when I get another pair it will definitely be chestnut.
> Congratulations on your beautiful boots! I hope you like the coffee as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feet are slightly under 9 and a half inches, hope that helps!



Thanks alot!


----------



## bellsbells

There are some colors of Pistol boots on sale right now on www.netaporter.com.

Not to kill the buzz of all the Pistol lovers, but anyone care to talk about other Acne models? I have my eye on the Chiara and hope to be able to snag a pair at the sales...


----------



## mordant

amacasa said:


> net a porter US site have 2 acne pistols on sale ! RUn!



I've been trying my best to save, but when I saw net-a-porter having its sale, I couldn't resist. I ended up picking up a pair of Pistols in Sand suede. My bank account isn't happy, but my feet sure are.


----------



## banannie

I just got my Acne Pistol boots from the NAP sale yesterday. I really didn't need any more leather boots but even my mom thought they were must-keep after seeing them on and feeling the leather. So glad I snagged one of the few pairs left and at 50% off!! 

The camera washed out the color, but these are in chestnut. It's a good, warm cognac kind of color. Can't wait to wear these in the fall!


----------



## Veske_gal

bellsbells said:


> There are some colors of Pistol boots on sale right now on www.netaporter.com.
> 
> Not to kill the buzz of all the Pistol lovers, but anyone care to talk about other Acne models? I have my eye on the Chiara and hope to be able to snag a pair at the sales...
> 
> View attachment 2223224



Has anyone seen the new Leopard Alma boots? I cant figure out how to upload a photo from my ipad, but they are soooo nice! They kind of remind me of the leopard Isabel Marant boots from a couple of seasons ago  definately going to chek them out when they hit the stores for fall....


----------



## Veske_gal

... And while on topic; "new" acne x Lanvin ballerinas  
(bought secondhand)


----------



## juju.

Would love to hear some from more people who have the Cypress boots? I'm desperately after these ones rather than the all black. Has anyone seen them for cheaper than RRP?


----------



## Veske_gal

juju. said:


> Would love to hear some from more people who have the Cypress boots? I'm desperately after these ones rather than the all black. Has anyone seen them for cheaper than RRP?



I really like the cypress model, but they dont look good on me. They look fantastic on other, but are not for me...  

i have seen the other colours on sale, but never the basic ones. However you might find them on ebay or similar secondhand page much cheaper? Or maybe a stockist who need to clean out the stock? (Often smaller shops, not acnestudios)


----------



## iraa

juju. said:


> Would love to hear some from more people who have the Cypress boots? I'm desperately after these ones rather than the all black. Has anyone seen them for cheaper than RRP?



I have a pair of beige Cypress they look great and are extremely comfortable. I bought them for 225 pounds down from the original. I have seen the version that you want on sale at Kurt Geiger. They are sold out there but here is another link http://www.gravitypope.com/shoes/product/18556-acne-1eh113-900-cypress-con

don't know if these are in your size but try searching a bit more you might just find some


----------



## meowmeow

I just want to share the Acne Star boots in Navy I got a couple weeks ago from thecorner.  I love them!  They are so well made!  Just one question though, will the leather soften after awhile as it is pretty stiff now and my feet hurts after all day wearing them...  Should I get them stretch? Here are a couple pictures with my Celine . Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bee_bianca

hello everyone!

i got these gorgeous Almas on sale at Net-a-Porter but I am afraid they look too nude on my already nude legs. I was hoping I could wear them with skirts and dresses. What do you think?


----------



## Ganymede

bee_bianca said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> i got these gorgeous Almas on sale at Net-a-Porter but I am afraid they look too nude on my already nude legs. I was hoping I could wear them with skirts and dresses. What do you think?



I am getting a pair of these  Mind if I ask a question?
I was wondering if they ran large like the pistols or are true to size?

As for skirts/dresses, I think they are perfect because of the more pointed toe.
They are a more feminine style - I will to wear mine with dresses.

I find lighter colours especially good for dresses, my pistols are quite light.
Black boots + feminine dresses = 90% of the time an eyesore.

Congratulations on your beautiful shoes


----------



## Veske_gal

Ganymede said:


> I am getting a pair of these  Mind if I ask a question?
> I was wondering if they ran large like the pistols or are true to size?
> 
> As for skirts/dresses, I think they are perfect because of the more pointed toe.
> They are a more feminine style - I will to wear mine with dresses.
> 
> I find lighter colours especially good for dresses, my pistols are quite light.
> Black boots + feminine dresses = 90% of the time an eyesore.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful shoes



As for siz; i have the pistols in 35 and the almas (black) in 36. So i would say they are true to size, however i didn't try the almas in 35 as they only had 36 where i bought them... 

They are really cute and comfortable


----------



## Veske_gal

bee_bianca said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> i got these gorgeous Almas on sale at Net-a-Porter but I am afraid they look too nude on my already nude legs. I was hoping I could wear them with skirts and dresses. What do you think?



I think they look great on you! Nude shoes just gives you longer legs....


----------



## am2022

The upcoming leopard star !!!


----------



## sammie225

amacasa said:


> The upcoming leopard star !!!



wow fabulous shoe


----------



## Veske_gal

amacasa said:


> the upcoming leopard star !!!


----------



## am2022

I know right? Here's wishing they make it to end of season sale.... But I highly doubt this!


----------



## Glamnatic

Does anyone here own a pair of the suede electric blue pistols??


----------



## julietta_jolie

Does anyone own Brush boots in white suede, I am curious on the sizing and how fast would they get dirty?


----------



## Ganymede

julietta_jolie said:


> Does anyone own Brush boots in white suede, I am curious on the sizing and how fast would they get dirty?



I saw these on mytheresa  Shame they don't have my size 

They are beautiful... But white AND suede all at once, I would ruin them in an instant.
Worse case scenario, you could try dying them once they have been marked beyond wearable.


----------



## Ganymede

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes/chiara-natural.html


bellsbells said:


> There are some colors of Pistol boots on sale right now on www.netaporter.com.
> 
> Not to kill the buzz of all the Pistol lovers, but anyone care to talk about other Acne models? I have my eye on the Chiara and hope to be able to snag a pair at the sales...



Hey bellsbells acne has some Chiaras (navy and natural) on sale if you are still interested 

http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes/chiara-natural.html


----------



## bee_bianca

Ganymede said:


> I am getting a pair of these  Mind if I ask a question?
> I was wondering if they ran large like the pistols or are true to size?
> 
> As for skirts/dresses, I think they are perfect because of the more pointed toe.
> They are a more feminine style - I will to wear mine with dresses.
> 
> I find lighter colours especially good for dresses, my pistols are quite light.
> Black boots + feminine dresses = 90% of the time an eyesore.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful shoes


Thank you!

I find that the Alma are indeed a true size.


----------



## bee_bianca

Veske_gal said:


> I think they look great on you! Nude shoes just gives you longer legs....


Thanks!


----------



## CloseUpje

Ganymede said:


> http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes/chiara-natural.html
> 
> Hey bellsbells acne has some Chiaras (navy and natural) on sale if you are still interested
> 
> http://shop.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes/chiara-natural.html


I found that they are small, compare to the pistols, I have a 39 of pistol and a 40 of the alma (my foot is 25 cm long and 8,8 wide). But if you have slim feet they will be true to size i think. But this is my opinion


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> The upcoming leopard star !!!



So wanting these!!!
Trying to talk myself down


----------



## am2022

I know .... But I don't know how successful you will be .... Waiting for mod pics and reviews from the ladies here... 


Straight-Laced said:


> So wanting these!!!
> Trying to talk myself down


----------



## ennna

Does any of you know how the sizing for the high shaft pistol boots is? I have short pistol boots in 37, they're perfect. They're a few years old (fall 2011) so I'm not sure if the sizing is still the same, and it's a slightly different model too. I prefer to order them online, but I'm not sure about the size. Can anyone give me advice on this?


----------



## Veske_gal

ennna said:


> Does any of you know how the sizing for the high shaft pistol boots is? I have short pistol boots in 37, they're perfect. They're a few years old (fall 2011) so I'm not sure if the sizing is still the same, and it's a slightly different model too. I prefer to order them online, but I'm not sure about the size. Can anyone give me advice on this?



I have the same size in both the long and short pistol boots. But my long boots are really old, so they might have changed the sizing...


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> I have the same size in both the long and short pistol boots. But my long boots are really old, so they might have changed the sizing...



Thanks! I tried them on today, one size bigger than my short boots, and I would need the same size because these were too big. The shaft was also really large, I'm not sure that would be better in a smaller size. I was in a hurry but I'll try them soon in the right size, they're just so beautiful!


----------



## Veske_gal

ennna said:


> Thanks! I tried them on today, one size bigger than my short boots, and I would need the same size because these were too big. The shaft was also really large, I'm not sure that would be better in a smaller size. I was in a hurry but I'll try them soon in the right size, they're just so beautiful!



I guess the shaft is wider than on most boots because they are pull on. Mine would look wide if used just with stockings, but with tucked in jeans it look normal. And for me during the winter it is vital with room for extra socks.... 

Good luck hunting for the right size, i really love mine (both high and low). Actually i am considering buying the rifle model as well (flat with high shafts in the same leather) 8-)


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> I guess the shaft is wider than on most boots because they are pull on. Mine would look wide if used just with stockings, but with tucked in jeans it look normal. And for me during the winter it is vital with room for extra socks....
> 
> Good luck hunting for the right size, i really love mine (both high and low). Actually i am considering buying the rifle model as well (flat with high shafts in the same leather) 8-)



Thanks! I know the Rifle boots, I also have those, haha! The sizing is different though, I'm a 38 in the Rifles (37 in pistols), so you might consider going a size up. I won't wear the boots with jeans, but the Rifle shaft doesn't bother me so the pistols should be okay then.


----------



## Veske_gal

ennna said:


> Thanks! I know the Rifle boots, I also have those, haha! The sizing is different though, I'm a 38 in the Rifles (37 in pistols), so you might consider going a size up. I won't wear the boots with jeans, but the Rifle shaft doesn't bother me so the pistols should be okay then.



Thank you for the advice! It seems like we have quite similar taste in boots


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> Thank you for the advice! It seems like we have quite similar taste in boots



haha, funny! I tried the 37s on yesterday and they were perfect! Even with tights! That's surprising since most boots are too large around my legs. I'm just trying to sell a few other boots before I buy these since I reeaaally don't need them, but they're just too beautiful to pass on. I know that I'll wear them until they fall apart. By the way, I digged up my Rifles to try them on again, but I thought Acne didn't sell those anymore? Or do they only sell them in Sweden?


----------



## Veske_gal

ennna said:


> haha, funny! I tried the 37s on yesterday and they were perfect! Even with tights! That's surprising since most boots are too large around my legs. I'm just trying to sell a few other boots before I buy these since I reeaaally don't need them, but they're just too beautiful to pass on. I know that I'll wear them until they fall apart. By the way, I digged up my Rifles to try them on again, but I thought Acne didn't sell those anymore? Or do they only sell them in Sweden?



So glad it was the right size! At lest you have a goal with selling the others, so just keep your mind on the pistol boots  i really dont use that many other black boots after i bought them ( just my acne almas). So no need for the other ones!! Good luck! 

The dont sell the rifles any more, but they pop up quite often on different secondhand places.... (Cheking almost daily now!) Because of a foot injury i will have to wear mostly flat boots this fall and winter, i like the rifles more than the flat boots they make now... Maybe because they remind me of the pistols (?)


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> So glad it was the right size! At lest you have a goal with selling the others, so just keep your mind on the pistol boots  i really dont use that many other black boots after i bought them ( just my acne almas). So no need for the other ones!! Good luck!
> 
> The dont sell the rifles any more, but they pop up quite often on different secondhand places.... (Cheking almost daily now!) Because of a foot injury i will have to wear mostly flat boots this fall and winter, i like the rifles more than the flat boots they make now... Maybe because they remind me of the pistols (?)



Thanks! I still have a lot of other shoes I wear a lot and love, and the pistols are a bit high for my weekend job so I know I'll still wear the others too but the ones I'm selling I've never even worn... So more a guilt kind of thing, haha! Ahh, too bad about your foot  I hope they pop up in your size! I think the rifles and pistols are the same series? Because of the same leather and details, and a rifle is also some sort of gun


----------



## ennna

I bought them! Couldn't wait anymore


----------



## raichu_thunder

Ladies...I need your help. I snagged a pair of alma boots during the saks sale, and they came today! The fit is fine and it goes with a lot of outfits, but there are a couple of things bugging me. One one of the shoes, there is a "wave" in the leather in the toe area. Also, there is some faint grey spot over the white fabric panel, and also some dark spot in the suede. I really love the boots, but I'm annoyed that store like saks to send their items in such bad condition! It also doesn't help that the boots are now sold out  Any tips on how to remove the stains/wave and what I should do to contact saks? TIA!


----------



## ennna

raichu_thunder said:


> Ladies...I need your help. I snagged a pair of alma boots during the saks sale, and they came today! The fit is fine and it goes with a lot of outfits, but there are a couple of things bugging me. One one of the shoes, there is a "wave" in the leather in the toe area. Also, there is some faint grey spot over the white fabric panel, and also some dark spot in the suede. I really love the boots, but I'm annoyed that store like saks to send their items in such bad condition! It also doesn't help that the boots are now sold out  Any tips on how to remove the stains/wave and what I should do to contact saks? TIA!



How annoying!! I think the shoes are made to be imperfect (the brushed suede, and there are colour differences through the shoe) but the stains shouldn't be there. I think you should send Saks an e-mail with these pictures and explanation, and see if they have a solution for you (a way to get the stains out, a returned pair, extra discount). I think you can get the stain on the fabric panel out using water and mild detergent. For the stain on the suede you could try using suede gum, but be careful to use other stuff. The wave, is it still there when your foot is in the boot? You could probably make the stains less, but the shoes will still not be perfect. If that bothers you too much you should probably send them back...


----------



## d-girl1011

raichu_thunder said:


> Ladies...I need your help. I snagged a pair of alma boots during the saks sale, and they came today! The fit is fine and it goes with a lot of outfits, but there are a couple of things bugging me. One one of the shoes, there is a "wave" in the leather in the toe area. Also, there is some faint grey spot over the white fabric panel, and also some dark spot in the suede. I really love the boots, but I'm annoyed that store like saks to send their items in such bad condition! It also doesn't help that the boots are now sold out  Any tips on how to remove the stains/wave and what I should do to contact saks? TIA!



That would bug me as well I'd return if they aren't final sale - looks like they were a display model


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Ladies,
Has anyone purchased the new season Colt boots? They look like the pistols but with a higher heel. I'm interested to know if the extra height makes much of a difference in the appearance of the shoe... IE whether or not I can justify buying a pair of boots so similar to the several pistols I already have.

Also, is anyone else totally DYING over the calf hair pistols? I'm obsessed.


----------



## LMG7

hello Acne lovers,

am about to buy my first pair from the Acne site - I live in Switzerland so it's all sorts of trouble if I get the size wrong and have to return. Can anyone please advise on the sizing for the Track boots? I'm normally a 39.5 so really torn about whether to get a 39 or 40. They already look quite long - will be wearing with tights/thin socks, so hoping I can go down rather than up. Any advice much appreciated 

Linda


----------



## sammie225

Does anyone have comparison pictures for the matte pistol boots and the ,,normal'' pistol boots?  because mywardrobe is having a 20off code but they only have the matte ones and i can't really tell a difference when looking at their photos 
thank you so much


----------



## ennna

sammie225 said:


> Does anyone have comparison pictures for the matte pistol boots and the ,,normal'' pistol boots?  because mywardrobe is having a 20off code but they only have the matte ones and i can't really tell a difference when looking at their photos
> thank you so much



I googled this one just to show you






but the all black pistol boots are all the matte leather. I don't know why mywardrobe calls them that, but they're not different. I have the low and high ones and the mywardrobe pictures look just like mine, and just like the one in the picture above.


----------



## sammie225

ennna said:


> I googled this one just to show you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the all black pistol boots are all the matte leather. I don't know why mywardrobe calls them that, but they're not different. I have the low and high ones and the mywardrobe pictures look just like mine, and just like the one in the picture above.



oh i didn't know that they are all matte leather,thanks for letting me know  i thought they would look totally different.but this is great news


----------



## CloseUpje

LMG7 said:


> hello Acne lovers,
> 
> am about to buy my first pair from the Acne site - I live in Switzerland so it's all sorts of trouble if I get the size wrong and have to return. Can anyone please advise on the sizing for the Track boots? I'm normally a 39.5 so really torn about whether to get a 39 or 40. They already look quite long - will be wearing with tights/thin socks, so hoping I can go down rather than up. Any advice much appreciated
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, 

I have the track in a 39 (black) and a 40 (beige with suede), I never know what size I am... But the 39 bought second hand and I had to break them in and cant wear them with normal socks. The 40 was a right fit, but wearing them, more often I find that they are a little too big for summer socks, (sliding slightly in the shoe when I am walking). 
My foot is 25 cm long and 8,8 wide so you can compare that with your foot. The black ones did stretch to give my toes a bit more room. 

Hoop this helps! 

PS I would recommend to put rubbers soles on the sole, I fell like 3 or more times with these shoes on the wooden floor at my school. Not fun, but if you never walk on wood you will be fine


----------



## LMG7

CloseUpje said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I have the track in a 39 (black) and a 40 (beige with suede), I never know what size I am... But the 39 bought second hand and I had to break them in and cant wear them with normal socks. The 40 was a right fit, but wearing them, more often I find that they are a little too big for summer socks, (sliding slightly in the shoe when I am walking).
> My foot is 25 cm long and 8,8 wide so you can compare that with your foot. The black ones did stretch to give my toes a bit more room.
> 
> Hoop this helps!
> 
> PS I would recommend to put rubbers soles on the sole, I fell like 3 or more times with these shoes on the wooden floor at my school. Not fun, but if you never walk on wood you will be fine


 
Thanks so much, that's really helpful. I'll measure my feet tonight  Hope you didn't hurt yourself too much in the fall(s). I've done that in leather soled boots - bf was highly embarassed with me...


----------



## annanas

s.s. alexandra said:


> Ladies,
> Has anyone purchased the new season Colt boots? They look like the pistols but with a higher heel. I'm interested to know if the extra height makes much of a difference in the appearance of the shoe... IE whether or not I can justify buying a pair of boots so similar to the several pistols I already have.
> 
> Also, is anyone else totally DYING over the calf hair pistols? I'm obsessed.




i just got the colt boots today!  in my case i do think they're different enough since my black pistols have the old gold zips and also I CAN'T FIND THEM   but i think the colt is nicer for skirts and dresses.  i'm probably not the person to ask since i have three pairs of pistols (i think anyway.  since i can't find the one pair.  oh and plus the long pair, three short and one long).  i'm also totally  over the calfhair pistols, and the shearling lined


----------



## tweet__

Hi everybody,

Just wanted to share my input on the sizing for Pistols. I'm usually somewhere between a 35 and 36 (mostly 36 because 35s are usually never an option), and I go the black pistols in 36. I found a cm conversion chart on Shopbop and from that it looked like the 35 was a bit too short. Anyway, the 36 fits me good even though my toes have room to wiggle. I think it will stretch over time but I'm not too worried about that since I will be wearing them with thicker socks and I can also put insoles in them! But if I ever decide to get another pair (yes, coffee pistols, I talking about you!) I will probably try the 35. 

Hope this helps someone who is debating the size!


----------



## sammie225

Hi I got my pistol boots yesterday  yeah!
Before I ordered I send Acne a message trough their facebook page because of the sizing. As I am between 37 and 38 (US7/UK5 usually) they recommended that I should go for the the 37 and that's exactly what I did and they fit perfect  I can even wear them with thick socks.
Now I only need to break them in.


----------



## tweet__

tweet__ said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Just wanted to share my input on the sizing for Pistols. I'm usually somewhere between a 35 and 36 (mostly 36 because 35s are usually never an option), and I go the black pistols in 36. I found a cm conversion chart on Shopbop and from that it looked like the 35 was a bit too short. Anyway, the 36 fits me good even though my toes have room to wiggle. I think it will stretch over time but I'm not too worried about that since I will be wearing them with thicker socks and I can also put insoles in them! But if I ever decide to get another pair (yes, coffee pistols, I talking about you!) I will probably try the 35.
> 
> Hope this helps someone who is debating the size!


Ok, nevermind my earlier post, I'm having second thoughts about the size :wondering I mean the 36s feel _good_ _now_, but I'm thinking if they stretch they'll be too big?? My left heel is slipping a little, but this happens with all my shoes because my heels are narrow. I'm scared that if I do exhange for the smaller size, they'll be too snug. The 36s feel great now out of the box.. My bigger foot is 22,2cm.. This is why I almost hate buying more expensive shoes, with cheaper ones I can be like 'whatever'.

I'm just so confused!


----------



## Shimmerpink

tweet__ said:


> Ok, nevermind my earlier post, I'm having second thoughts about the size :wondering I mean the 36s feel _good_ _now_, but I'm thinking if they stretch they'll be too big?? My left heel is slipping a little, but this happens with all my shoes because my heels are narrow. I'm scared that if I do exhange for the smaller size, they'll be too snug. The 36s feel great now out of the box.. My bigger foot is 22,2cm.. This is why I almost hate buying more expensive shoes, with cheaper ones I can be like 'whatever'.
> 
> I'm just so confused!



Hi, just to weigh in on your sizing concerns. Can you try on the 35? I am always a size 40 but after trying on the pistols in 40 and 39 I ended up going home with the 39 and have two pairs now. However I think if I'd ordered either size online I would have always thought I picked the wrong size, so it was really helpful to try them out together in person. I do think most people size down in the pistols though.


----------



## tweet__

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi, just to weigh in on your sizing concerns. Can you try on the 35? I am always a size 40 but after trying on the pistols in 40 and 39 I ended up going home with the 39 and have two pairs now. However I think if I'd ordered either size online I would have always thought I picked the wrong size, so it was really helpful to try them out together in person. I do think most people size down in the pistols though.


Thanks, unfortunately I would have to order the 35s and wait for them to arrive to try them on. I thought about ordering both sizes but ended up with the 36 only. The funny thing is I wouldn't be concerned about the size if I hadn't read ALL the comments about them being big and stretching  Now I got myself all paranoid about picking the wrong size. How much would you say they stretch over wear? Half size or more?


----------



## Shimmerpink

tweet__ said:


> Thanks, unfortunately I would have to order the 35s and wait for them to arrive to try them on. I thought about ordering both sizes but ended up with the 36 only. The funny thing is I wouldn't be concerned about the size if I hadn't read ALL the comments about them being big and stretching  Now I got myself all paranoid about picking the wrong size. How much would you say they stretch over wear? Half size or more?



Mine have only stretched a little width wise with wear so don't worry about them getting bigger in length, if you are comfortable in size 36 now it sounds like they are right for you sometimes reading all the posts can add to confusion!! Same thing happened me with the chloe susannas!


----------



## ennna

Shimmerpink said:


> Mine have only stretched a little width wise with wear so don't worry about them getting bigger in length, if you are comfortable in size 36 now it sounds like they are right for you sometimes reading all the posts can add to confusion!! Same thing happened me with the chloe susannas!



Mine didn't stretch much, but I don't have wide feet. I'm usually a 37.5, sometimes 38, but the pistol boots in 37 are perfect for me. The 38s are way too big, also length wise. I don't want to confuse you, but I think the 35s will be better for you. Do you have other brand shoes to compare?


----------



## green.bee

ennna said:


> Mine didn't stretch much, but I don't have wide feet. I'm usually a 37.5, sometimes 38, but the pistol boots in 37 are perfect for me. The 38s are way too big, also length wise. I don't want to confuse you, but I think the 35s will be better for you. Do you have other brand shoes to compare?



I second this opinion. Being an US size 8.5 i ordered two sizes 39 and 38. Size 39 was to large to begin with and the size 38 a little snug but after a couple of wears become perfectly comfy.


----------



## tweet__

I actually sent a message to Acne Studios through their Facebook on Sunday, and they replied within an hour (!). Amazing customer service IMHO. They recommended I try the 35 because - I quote "almost all of our customers tend to go one size down in these boots since they run a little large", I ended up ordering the 35s and it seems they'll arrive a day before I have to return the 36 so if they end up being small I can keep the 36. I've been hanging around my apartment wearing the 36 and they've become more loose and def feeling bigger, so I highly doubt the 35 will be too small  Fingers crossed they'll be a good fit!

Side note: I find it just a little weird that if nearly every customer has to go down one size, why not change the sizing to be TTS...


----------



## Veske_gal

tweet__ said:


> I actually sent a message to Acne Studios through their Facebook on Sunday, and they replied within an hour (!). Amazing customer service IMHO. They recommended I try the 35 because - I quote "almost all of our customers tend to go one size down in these boots since they run a little large", I ended up ordering the 35s and it seems they'll arrive a day before I have to return the 36 so if they end up being small I can keep the 36. I've been hanging around my apartment wearing the 36 and they've become more loose and def feeling bigger, so I highly doubt the 35 will be too small  Fingers crossed they'll be a good fit!
> 
> Side note: I find it just a little weird that if nearly every customer has to go down one size, why not change the sizing to be TTS...



Sorry for chiming in late, but i think you made the right choice. I'm also between 36 and 35 and have the 35 in both models of the pistol. And i can wear both with thick socks! My alma boots i have in 36 and they are a tight fit... 

Good luck! Let us know how it works out


----------



## Veske_gal

LMG7 said:


> hello Acne lovers,
> 
> am about to buy my first pair from the Acne site - I live in Switzerland so it's all sorts of trouble if I get the size wrong and have to return. Can anyone please advise on the sizing for the Track boots? I'm normally a 39.5 so really torn about whether to get a 39 or 40. They already look quite long - will be wearing with tights/thin socks, so hoping I can go down rather than up. Any advice much appreciated
> 
> Linda



Hi. Have you decided on a size yet? I tried the tracks on last weekend and found them to be rather big. I tried 36 as the SA said they were tts, but my feet looked really long in them. I think the fit is narrower than the pistol boots, but i will still need to size down... And as with most acne boots i guess they will strech! 

Please share the result


----------



## tweet__

Veske_gal said:


> Sorry for chiming in late, but i think you made the right choice. I'm also between 36 and 35 and have the 35 in both models of the pistol. And i can wear both with thick socks! My alma boots i have in 36 and they are a tight fit...
> 
> Good luck! Let us know how it works out


Thank you ladies for all your input! UPS just brought the 35 and I'm glad I ended up ordering them. Even though I can honestly say there isn't much of a difference between the 35 and 36, the 35 fits me more snugly around the ankle and heel. I compared them by placing the 35 and 36 heels and bottoms against each other (I don't know how better to explain it, hope you understand ) and lengthwise the difference was only about 3mm... Just by looking at them side by side I could not tell which was which! I would probably fit even into a smaller size if they made one. Anyway I am keeping the 35 and returning the 36. Yaay finally I can start wearing them! 

So for anyone who is debating 35 or 36, I would say the 35 is a bit more tight but definitely will loosen up a bit, but there isn't a huge difference in length. So if you normally wear 36 and your feet aren't really wide then go for the 35


----------



## LMG7

Veske_gal said:


> Hi. Have you decided on a size yet? I tried the tracks on last weekend and found them to be rather big. I tried 36 as the SA said they were tts, but my feet looked really long in them. I think the fit is narrower than the pistol boots, but i will still need to size down... And as with most acne boots i guess they will strech!
> 
> Please share the result


 
Am going to Paris in about a month so decided to wait and try them on - have only seen photos of them so far! I do think they look really long so I'd like to see them. In the meantime, I bought another pair of boots to keep me going 

I don't know what's happening with my feet, these are a 39 and I was always a 40 and my feet are sloshing about a bit in them. I probably should have tried a 38, but have never been a 38 in my life.


----------



## Veske_gal

I'm kind of obsessed with these boots as well... But i have a hard time deciding if it is actually the boots or just the fact that i have seen them on so many stylish ladies (with the kind of style i want ) lately... Do any of you have any thoughts on this? Are they really cool or is it just a passing obsession? Not quite sure i can pull them of, just because others can... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 images from lillisfashion.com and retro.no/blogg


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with these boots as well... But i have a hard time deciding if it is actually the boots or just the fact that i have seen them on so many stylish ladies (with the kind of style i want ) lately... Do any of you have any thoughts on this? Are they really cool or is it just a passing obsession? Not quite sure i can pull them of, just because others can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335875
> View attachment 2335873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images from lillisfashion.com and retro.no/blogg



We're liking the same shoes again!  I like them, and they would fit my style, but I didn't buy them because of the way the nose looks when you look down on them. Like this:

http://cdn.debijenkorf.nl/INTERSHOP...000412390_pro_flt_det_03_1108_1528_533358.jpg

But, the color, height (shaft and heel) and cowboy-ish style I like very much! Argh, you made me think about the again haha! By the way, size wise they are a little roomy as far as I remember, I tried a 37 and the size was good for me (same as pistol boots).


----------



## Catsandbags

I almost bought these boots! They are super cool. Unfortunately for me they made my feet look really long(I have big feet anyway) so I went with the Pistol boots instead.


----------



## Veske_gal

ennna said:


> We're liking the same shoes again!  I like them, and they would fit my style, but I didn't buy them because of the way the nose looks when you look down on them. Like this:
> 
> http://cdn.debijenkorf.nl/INTERSHOP...000412390_pro_flt_det_03_1108_1528_533358.jpg
> 
> But, the color, height (shaft and heel) and cowboy-ish style I like very much! Argh, you made me think about the again haha! By the way, size wise they are a little roomy as far as I remember, I tried a 37 and the size was good for me (same as pistol boots).



Ha ha &#128514; 
I actually see what you mean with the nose, but it is like that with all pointed shoes i guess...? 

I like the idea that they give a tough edge to outfits, i dont like looking too sweet. I tried a colleagues pair on yesterday and they seem to fit quite like the pistols, the heel felt excatly the same! &#128077; also she said they had not expanded much at all. My only concern is that they are pull on, i often think they start to "fall of" after some uses. 

And they are quite expensive i think. If they were a little less i would definately buy them... Now i have to think carefully how much i think i will use them. Or maybe wait for the sales?


----------



## Veske_gal

Catsandbags said:


> I almost bought these boots! They are super cool. Unfortunately for me they made my feet look really long(I have big feet anyway) so I went with the Pistol boots instead.



I had the same experience with the Track boots, me feet simply did not look good in them! I dont know why, but i guess they were not for me?  

The pistol boots are my all time favorite boots! They are so comfortable and stylish at the same time &#128522; and indeed they are flattering on the foot. But i bought mine three years ago, so i am in need of some variation &#128521;


----------



## Catsandbags

Veske_gal said:


> I had the same experience with the Track boots, me feet simply did not look good in them! I dont know why, but i guess they were not for me?
> 
> The pistol boots are my all time favorite boots! They are so comfortable and stylish at the same time &#128522; and indeed they are flattering on the foot. But i bought mine three years ago, so i am in need of some variation &#128521;



I'm all for different kinds of boots! I actually like how my acne pistols fit a lot. I think they are more comfortable than the rag and bone newbury boots I own(which are also pretty comfy). I think  it's the difference of heel height?


----------



## ennna

Veske_gal said:


> Ha ha &#128514;
> I actually see what you mean with the nose, but it is like that with all pointed shoes i guess...?
> 
> I like the idea that they give a tough edge to outfits, i dont like looking too sweet. I tried a colleagues pair on yesterday and they seem to fit quite like the pistols, the heel felt excatly the same! &#128077; also she said they had not expanded much at all. My only concern is that they are pull on, i often think they start to "fall of" after some uses.
> 
> And they are quite expensive i think. If they were a little less i would definately buy them... Now i have to think carefully how much i think i will use them. Or maybe wait for the sales?



It's not the pointed nose exactly that I'm not sure I like, but the broad part with the sole "sticking out". But it only annoys me when I look down on them while wearing, but from every other angle I love them. I don't think you should worry about them being pull on, if they're the right size it shouldn't make a difference. Most of my pull on ankle boots don't slide (one pair does, but they're a bit too big). I think you would have to be very lucky to get them on sale, at the shop where I bought my high shaft pistol boots they're a basic collection (with a code that never gets marked down), the black ones anyway. So... buy them!!  they're not thát much more expensive than pistol boots, really easy to wear, comfortable, nice and tough leather and sole... should I say more? (ok... I think I'm going to buy them if I haven't spent too much money on my trip next week)


----------



## annanas

the donna are possibly my favourite acne boots!  first i thought they were a bit ugly but i wear them more than any of my other ones, perhaps because they are pull-on.  i would be a little bit careful with the leather tab when putting them on though, i managed to break a couple of stitches in my right boot and had to get it re-stitched which was a bit of a pain.  the sole is really nice and solid though.


----------



## Veske_gal

&#128516; Everybody is sooo convincing here... I think i will just keep an eye on some secondhand sites to see if the pop up in my size. If not i might just have to bite the bullet and buy them full price &#128184;I think it is better to buy before winter kick in so, i might get as much use out of them as i can! In the past i have sometimes waited to long, and suddenly the season is mostly over... 

Thank you all for your nice (and enableling) comments! &#128516;


----------



## Veske_gal

And while on the topic of of-season buys.... I found these, old but in my eyes classic, acne sandals secondhand for a real bargain price! So i just had to get them .... &#128526; Now i just have to wait untill next spring to wear them....


----------



## Catsandbags

Veske_gal said:


> &#128516; Everybody is sooo convincing here... I think i will just keep an eye on some secondhand sites to see if the pop up in my size. If not i might just have to bite the bullet and buy them full price &#128184;I think it is better to buy before winter kick in so, i might get as much use out of them as i can! In the past i have sometimes waited to long, and suddenly the season is mostly over...
> 
> Thank you all for your nice (and enableling) comments! &#128516;



it might be possible to get them for a good price, but if that doesn't happen I think they are well worth the price tag. They will last quite a while


----------



## mazzthequeen

Why oh why cant bootmakers make for wide calf....Its so unfair..I love knee highs but have to go to specialty makers for them


----------



## ablueteacup

Shoescribe has some Acne boots on sale, including a few pistols!
http://www.shoescribe.com/us/women/sale


----------



## mmmsc

Veske_gal said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with these boots as well... But i have a hard time deciding if it is actually the boots or just the fact that i have seen them on so many stylish ladies (with the kind of style i want ) lately... Do any of you have any thoughts on this? Are they really cool or is it just a passing obsession? Not quite sure i can pull them of, just because others can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335875
> View attachment 2335873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images from lillisfashion.com and retro.no/blogg


LOVE these boots! I just got the Pistol in black and I have the Almas (black of course.) But these are very chic-looking for a low "cowboy" boot. I am too lazy to read the whole thread, but how do you ladies view the Acne sizing as far as boots go???


----------



## Julierose

Veske_gal said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with these boots as well... But i have a hard time deciding if it is actually the boots or just the fact that i have seen them on so many stylish ladies (with the kind of style i want ) lately... Do any of you have any thoughts on this? Are they really cool or is it just a passing obsession? Not quite sure i can pull them of, just because others can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335875
> View attachment 2335873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images from lillisfashion.com and retro.no/blogg


I love these Acne Donna boots!!!!!  I just got a pair on SSENSE but I think they are big on me. I usually wear a size 37, so I purchased a size 37 in these boots, but my heels keep slipping out of the back of them. I thinking of trying the size 36?  Acne boots always run large for me, was it the same for you? How was the sizing for you??? Thanks!


----------



## Julierose

annanas said:


> the donna are possibly my favourite acne boots!  first i thought they were a bit ugly but i wear them more than any of my other ones, perhaps because they are pull-on.  i would be a little bit careful with the leather tab when putting them on though, i managed to break a couple of stitches in my right boot and had to get it re-stitched which was a bit of a pain.  the sole is really nice and solid though.



I love these boots as well! How was the fit for you?? I got the size 37 and my heel keeps slipping out of the back. I wonder if the 36 will be better?  Thanks!!!


----------



## annanas

Julierose said:


> I love these boots as well! How was the fit for you?? I got the size 37 and my heel keeps slipping out of the back. I wonder if the 36 will be better?  Thanks!!!



i find them the biggest out of all my acne boots, but i got the same size as my pistols (which is half a size bigger than my normal size) and they're a good fit.


----------



## Veske_gal

Julierose said:


> I love these Acne Donna boots!!!!!  I just got a pair on SSENSE but I think they are big on me. I usually wear a size 37, so I purchased a size 37 in these boots, but my heels keep slipping out of the back of them. I thinking of trying the size 36?  Acne boots always run large for me, was it the same for you? How was the sizing for you??? Thanks!




Hi. I have only tried them on, but i had have 35. This is the same size ASA my pistol boots, but i have alma in 36... I have also heard they stretch a bit... In general i thin Acne boots run a bit large, but it also depends on the model i guess....


----------



## Veske_gal

Sorry for the spelling errors - autocorrect can be very irritating...


----------



## juju.

Just received my very first pair of Acne boots - Cypress Con. Scored them for about 30% off the retail price in Australia after factoring in the shipping costs.

I would say they run pretty true to size. I'm assuming they'll give a little after a few wears because at the moment they're quite snug with a thin pair of socks.


----------



## Veske_gal

juju. said:


> Just received my very first pair of Acne boots - Cypress Con. Scored them for about 30% off the retail price in Australia after factoring in the shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say they run pretty true to size. I'm assuming they'll give a little after a few wears because at the moment they're quite snug with a thin pair of socks.




Congrats! Hope you will be happy with them, and welcome to the family &#128521;


----------



## camelliaa

Hi all,
I don't know if anyone will see this message but I've got a bit of a dilemma- Acne Pistols (black) or Acne Frees? I've found both, miraculously, on sale in my daughter's size only (she has big feet, the saleslady told me they never go on sale but she couldn't sell these!). My issue is which to buy. The Pistols are iconic, versatile, and basically THE ankle bootie... but I feel like once they're broken in they'll look very casual, and at that pricepoint it doesn't seem worth it if they'll look like any run of the mill bootie. My daughter's 16 and adores fashion, especially Acne studios, and it's a splurge but I plan on getting one or the other for her christmas gift, if that helps. She loves both styles as well. I am just concerned that the relatively typical bootie silhouette may not be worth the price.
On the other hand, the Frees are not as well known but are a bit more dressy. They look a little more different. I think my daughter originally had her eye on these because she knew pistols never went on sale, but now that they're the same pricepoint she's confused. Are they too pointy/witchlike? They're gorgeous Acnes and perfect for everyday but seem a little more high fashion than the pistols... Thoughts? Anyone have either of these and care to share opinions? Thanks~


----------



## Catsandbags

the acne pistols go with everything and are really comfortable. I got mine on sale but honestly having owned them now... I would gladly pay full price, they are really well made. I understand about them looking to casual. That's my only gripe with them.


----------



## green.bee

camelliaa said:


> Hi all,
> I don't know if anyone will see this message but I've got a bit of a dilemma- Acne Pistols (black) or Acne Frees? I've found both, miraculously, on sale in my daughter's size only (she has big feet, the saleslady told me they never go on sale but she couldn't sell these!). My issue is which to buy. The Pistols are iconic, versatile, and basically THE ankle bootie... but I feel like once they're broken in they'll look very casual, and at that pricepoint it doesn't seem worth it if they'll look like any run of the mill bootie. My daughter's 16 and adores fashion, especially Acne studios, and it's a splurge but I plan on getting one or the other for her christmas gift, if that helps. She loves both styles as well. I am just concerned that the relatively typical bootie silhouette may not be worth the price.
> On the other hand, the Frees are not as well known but are a bit more dressy. They look a little more different. I think my daughter originally had her eye on these because she knew pistols never went on sale, but now that they're the same pricepoint she's confused. Are they too pointy/witchlike? They're gorgeous Acnes and perfect for everyday but seem a little more high fashion than the pistols... Thoughts? Anyone have either of these and care to share opinions? Thanks~



I would go with the Pistols for sure. As you said they are THE ankle bootie, timeless and the craftsmanship is amazing. I paid for my black Pistols full retail 2 years ago and they are worth every penny.


----------



## camelliaa

Do you find if they run a little large they break in to a very worn out look? They're a tiny bit on the bigger side and ive heard if theyre too big they crease in an odd way


----------



## green.bee

camelliaa said:


> Do you find if they run a little large they break in to a very worn out look? They're a tiny bit on the bigger side and ive heard if theyre too big they crease in an odd way



Yes, Pistols do run large. I sized down one full size. Didn't notice any odd creasing so far.


----------



## d-girl1011

^^I wear a 36 in pistols and a 37 in all other acne boots. in general, I find the pistols to be a very 'creased' type of boot.


----------



## Veske_gal

camelliaa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if anyone will see this message but I've got a bit of a dilemma- Acne Pistols (black) or Acne Frees? I've found both, miraculously, on sale in my daughter's size only (she has big feet, the saleslady told me they never go on sale but she couldn't sell these!). My issue is which to buy. The Pistols are iconic, versatile, and basically THE ankle bootie... but I feel like once they're broken in they'll look very casual, and at that pricepoint it doesn't seem worth it if they'll look like any run of the mill bootie. My daughter's 16 and adores fashion, especially Acne studios, and it's a splurge but I plan on getting one or the other for her christmas gift, if that helps. She loves both styles as well. I am just concerned that the relatively typical bootie silhouette may not be worth the price.
> 
> On the other hand, the Frees are not as well known but are a bit more dressy. They look a little more different. I think my daughter originally had her eye on these because she knew pistols never went on sale, but now that they're the same pricepoint she's confused. Are they too pointy/witchlike? They're gorgeous Acnes and perfect for everyday but seem a little more high fashion than the pistols... Thoughts? Anyone have either of these and care to share opinions? Thanks~




I would go for the pistols! They are my go to boots, and three years on i can still wear them at work (corporate dresscode). So i don't think they get to creased... I should proboably add that i have never tried on the free boots, so i can't make a comprison...i have short legs and therefore think they will come up to high on the leg for me. However, i have friends with bigger feet and they usually don't like pointed boots. Maybe someting to consider? 

good luck shopping. It will be a lovely christmas present anyway!


----------



## lovemyangels

d-girl1011 said:


> ^^I wear a 36 in pistols and a 37 in all other acne boots. in general, I find the pistols to be a very 'creased' type of boot.



That's why I am hesitated purchasing one.  I wish they could keep the shape after usage in certain degree.


----------



## ennna

lovemyangels said:


> That's why I am hesitated purchasing one.  I wish they could keep the shape after usage in certain degree.



I don't think the creasing is that bad, at least my boots are not too badly creased or out of shape. I do polish them (matte... not shiny polish) so I think that helps. I'm always surprised how many people don't take care of their shoes... 

And I bought the black Donna boots!


----------



## lovemyangels

Thank you ennna!  I am thinking to get a pair of Pistol but don't want them worn down too quickly.  Ok.  I am starting my searching now


----------



## lovemyangels

Now I am trying to decide between Pistol and Colt.  I understand Pistol should size down, but what about Colt?  Do they run TTS or size up or down?  Any comments about Colt?  TIA!


----------



## annanas

lovemyangels said:


> Now I am trying to decide between Pistol and Colt.  I understand Pistol should size down, but what about Colt?  Do they run TTS or size up or down?  Any comments about Colt?  TIA!



i have colt and pistol in the same size, but the colt are a bit tighter all over.  it took a while for me to decide whether or not to get a size up, but i'm glad i didn't, even if it's sometimes a bit hard to get my foot in them because they're fine once they're on and i really hate when my feet slide around in heels.   if you're trying to choose between the two i would say that pistols are significantly more comfortable, i could wear them every single day whereas the colts i wouldn't even though they aren't anywhere near the worst of my heels.


----------



## green.bee

lovemyangels said:


> Thank you ennna!  I am thinking to get a pair of Pistol but don't want them worn down too quickly.  Ok.  I am starting my searching now



Just for your reference:

Acne Pistol Boots - 1 week old; 1 year old & 3 years old

more pictures here


----------



## lovemyangels

green.bee said:


> Just for your reference:
> 
> Acne Pistol Boots - 1 week old; 1 year old & 3 years old
> 
> more pictures here



Thank you green.bee!!  Pistol got to be that great so you own three!  This photo really helped me a lot!


----------



## ennna

green.bee said:


> Just for your reference:
> 
> Acne Pistol Boots - 1 week old; 1 year old & 3 years old
> 
> more pictures here



Wow, nice picture! Funny to see the shoes that way. Are they yours?


----------



## green.bee

lovemyangels said:


> Thank you green.bee!!  Pistol got to be that great so you own three!  This photo really helped me a lot!





ennna said:


> Wow, nice picture! Funny to see the shoes that way. Are they yours?



I found the pictures on a blog, the boots belong to three different owners


----------



## lovemyangels

green.bee said:


> I found the pictures on a blog, the boots belong to three different owners



Lol. Still, thank you a lot!


----------



## lovemyangels

annanas said:


> i have colt and pistol in the same size, but the colt are a bit tighter all over.  it took a while for me to decide whether or not to get a size up, but i'm glad i didn't, even if it's sometimes a bit hard to get my foot in them because they're fine once they're on and i really hate when my feet slide around in heels.   if you're trying to choose between the two i would say that pistols are significantly more comfortable, i could wear them every single day whereas the colts i wouldn't even though they aren't anywhere near the worst of my heels.



So I glad I asked first.  I am going stick with Pistol search then.


----------



## annanas

lovemyangels said:


> So I glad I asked first.  I am going stick with Pistol search then.




happy to help


----------



## msmeow

Help!! Do the Donna's soften at the top of the shaft with wear? I bought a pair and not only am I totally confused about the size (smaller size difficult to get on and tight while the larger size, my regular size are a little loose), the top of the shaft is so hard and sharp that if I wore them sockless they would slice open my ankles!!!


----------



## ennna

msmeow said:


> Help!! Do the Donna's soften at the top of the shaft with wear? I bought a pair and not only am I totally confused about the size (smaller size difficult to get on and tight while the larger size, my regular size are a little loose), the top of the shaft is so hard and sharp that if I wore them sockless they would slice open my ankles!!!



I don't have experience with the shaft (I just got them) but I think the leather will soften with wear, although my pair is not that sharp. I hope someone else can help you with this.

Size wise; I got the same size as my pistol boots, 37. I own the Rifle boots in 38 though and IM sneakers in 38 and they are perfect size wise. I think the smaller size is better for you, unless your toes hit the front or they are REALLY tight. They are thick leather so they will probably not stretch that much, just a little. What size are you usually and which sizes did you get?


----------



## annanas

msmeow said:


> Help!! Do the Donna's soften at the top of the shaft with wear? I bought a pair and not only am I totally confused about the size (smaller size difficult to get on and tight while the larger size, my regular size are a little loose), the top of the shaft is so hard and sharp that if I wore them sockless they would slice open my ankles!!!



that's odd, i never had any trouble with them at all.  a few small blisters at the beginning but that's it.  i have them in the same size as my pistols.  i probably wouldn't wear them sockless anyway but i don't think i'd have an issue if i did


----------



## msmeow

^^ I'm a size 39 and got the 39. I got the 38s for my mum which is how I was able to compare the two. My Pistols are 38, but I literally could not walk in them initially, I wore them watching TV with socks on to loosen. Now they are perfect.

I think the Donnas with a proper sock will be ok, I just can't get over the sharpness of the edge of the shaft... I cut my finger on it! Might need to file it down or take to it with a hammer.


----------



## Ilin

Just got a question about the Star boots. I'm thinking about getting a pair but saw this on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acne-Star...54338?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a8a060862 The seller claims that they have only been worn twice. Do they wear that badly then? In the picture of the sole it even looks as though there's a bit coming off.


----------



## d-girl1011

Ilin said:


> Just got a question about the Star boots. I'm thinking about getting a pair but saw this on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acne-Star...54338?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a8a060862 The seller claims that they have only been worn twice. Do they wear that badly then? In the picture of the sole it even looks as though there's a bit coming off.



They look like they have been worn multiple times and the insole wearing off is reflective of that.


----------



## Ilin

That's what I thought, because I found these and the seller claims they've been worn five times and they look loads better... http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Acne_Star_Boots_51396615.htm?ca=11&w=3

I know many of the other designers on this forum have threads where you can get help regarding whether something is authentic or not, but since Acne isn't as popular as let's say Mulberry would I get fairly certain answers asking here? Just thought some things might not be as established (like in certain bags you can tell whether they're authentic or not by how the seams are etc).


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Ilin said:


> That's what I thought, because I found these and the seller claims they've been worn five times and they look loads better... http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Acne_Star_Boots_51396615.htm?ca=11&w=3
> 
> I know many of the other designers on this forum have threads where you can get help regarding whether something is authentic or not, but since Acne isn't as popular as let's say Mulberry would I get fairly certain answers asking here? Just thought some things might not be as established (like in certain bags you can tell whether they're authentic or not by how the seams are etc).



I think they look good, and authentic. My friend had the same star boots, and they looked like that after wearing them a couple of times.

The black ones you posted looks waaay more worn than five times. In my experience, when a seller claims that the shoes have only been worn x times, you can just multiply by at least two


----------



## d-girl1011

Heaviestmatter said:


> In my experience, when a seller claims that the shoes have only been worn x times, you can just multiply by at least two



or 10


----------



## Ilin

I was actually on about another pair of shoes, was just curious as how they wear. I need to ask for more pictures of the pair in question because there's only one picture of them, but will post them when I've got them. What sort of pictures should I ask for? I think they look good enough, just not sure what details to look for in terms of authenticity. The red pair on Blocket is sadly not my size, shame because that colour seems quite rare...


----------



## ehemelay

Anyone else LOVE the new Colt style?  I've wanted a pair of Acnes for so long, but it am short and the heel on the Pistol just isn't enough height for me.

I bought a black pair of Colts a few months ago and have been living in them ever since.  So comfortable!  And stylish but nondescript at the same time.

Just ordered a second pair in Cognac for spring.  I don't own other Acnes, but my Colt boots are TTS.


----------



## Ilin

I really like the Colts too. I'd prob have bought them in the sale but they don't fit me at all! 38 is so small that it really, really hurts and in size 39 my feet just slide around... Same as in the Pistols in other words... : (


----------



## seaofcowards

Ilin said:


> Just got a question about the Star boots. I'm thinking about getting a pair but saw this on eBay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acne-Star...54338?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a8a060862 The seller claims that they have only been worn twice. Do they wear that badly then? In the picture of the sole it even looks as though there's a bit coming off.



i've worn mine about 10 times, all day long, and minus the sole that's what they look like now


----------



## Geddes

I have just become the proud owner of a pair of Pistol Boots 
Now, i am a stickler for treating / protecting bags and shoes so what do you ladies use on your boots ? Acne themselves seem quite vaig on telling you exactly what to use prefering to leave it up to the shoe repair man to advise - which gets them off the hook should it all go pear shaped.

Any advice welcome.

Thank you


----------



## ennna

Geddes said:


> I have just become the proud owner of a pair of Pistol Boots
> Now, i am a stickler for treating / protecting bags and shoes so what do you ladies use on your boots ? Acne themselves seem quite vaig on telling you exactly what to use prefering to leave it up to the shoe repair man to advise - which gets them off the hook should it all go pear shaped.
> 
> Any advice welcome.
> 
> Thank you



I used a protection spray that's suitable for wax leather, and I sometimes use a shoepolish for waxed leathers (a colourless one). Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Geddes

Thank you enna. I got the matt black ankle boots 
Will go and see whats out there for them today, too scared to wear them with the wet weather that is due !


----------



## Veske_gal

Geddes said:


> I have just become the proud owner of a pair of Pistol Boots
> Now, i am a stickler for treating / protecting bags and shoes so what do you ladies use on your boots ? Acne themselves seem quite vaig on telling you exactly what to use prefering to leave it up to the shoe repair man to advise - which gets them off the hook should it all go pear shaped.
> 
> Any advice welcome.
> 
> Thank you




I treat mine mostly with the same spray that i use on my handbahs and other shoes. Occationaly i use a shoe polish or treatment balm. They have held up very well with this treatment! 

I actually use mine a lot in wet weather, so i wouldn't sorry to much about it. The matt leather holds up really well. &#128516; (just put on a rubber sole) 

Good luck


----------



## Geddes

Veske_gal said:


> I treat mine mostly with the same spray that i use on my handbahs and other shoes. Occationaly i use a shoe polish or treatment balm. They have held up very well with this treatment!
> 
> I actually use mine a lot in wet weather, so i wouldn't sorry to much about it. The matt leather holds up really well. &#128516; (just put on a rubber sole)
> 
> Good luck



Thank you, that was my thought to perhaps use the Collonil spray i use on my bags.
Will look into the polish side of things too.

Thanks for the advice ladies, now i just need to enjoy them


----------



## sbuxaddict

Would you ladies recommend the Pistol boot for someone with small ankles? I considered the Rag & Bone Newbury, but the opening was too big.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ennna

sbuxaddict said:


> Would you ladies recommend the Pistol boot for someone with small ankles? I considered the Rag & Bone Newbury, but the opening was too big.
> Thank you in advance!



Yes! My ankles are pretty small too, and the Newbury boots had a big gap! Pistol boots are perfect!


----------



## Geddes

sbuxaddict said:


> Would you ladies recommend the Pistol boot for someone with small ankles? I considered the Rag & Bone Newbury, but the opening was too big.
> Thank you in advance!



If it helps, my size 4 or 37 Pistol Boots ( i am really a size 5 but like most had to size down) measure app 9 inches around the ankle. I measured the circumference with the boot fastened and on the inside.


----------



## sbuxaddict

ennna said:


> Yes! My ankles are pretty small too, and the Newbury boots had a big gap! Pistol boots are perfect!



Even more reason for me to get them now  I've decided I _need_ a pair of ankle boots in my life!



Geddes said:


> If it helps, my size 4 or 37 Pistol Boots ( i am really a size 5 but like most had to size down) measure app 9 inches around the ankle. I measured the circumference with the boot fastened and on the inside.



Ah this does, thank you! Hopefully the opening doesn't get that much bigger when the sizing goes up, I hate when that happens.


----------



## sbuxaddict

ennna said:


> Yes! My ankles are pretty small too, and the Newbury boots had a big gap! Pistol boots are perfect!



Hi! Unfortunately there are no places near me to try on pistol boots, can you please post a picture? That would be incredibly helpful, thank you!


----------



## ennna

sbuxaddict said:


> Hi! Unfortunately there are no places near me to try on pistol boots, can you please post a picture? That would be incredibly helpful, thank you!



Sure! They're all wet and muddy because of the rain so just ignore that 
First picture is with running leggings and second tights. I'm wearing the size 37!


----------



## sbuxaddict

ennna said:


> Sure! They're all wet and muddy because of the rain so just ignore that
> First picture is with running leggings and second tights. I'm wearing the size 37!




Ahhh this is super helpful, thank you so much I really appreciate it!!! I can't wait to order mine soon


----------



## ennna

Hi! Just wondering if any of you has some advice for me. My high shaft pistol boots have this stitching on the inside at the top, where the pull tabs are stitched, and it really ruins my tights! Does anyone have this too or know how to fix this?


----------



## msmeow

ennna said:


> Hi! Just wondering if any of you has some advice for me. My high shaft pistol boots have this stitching on the inside at the top, where the pull tabs are stitched, and it really ruins my tights! Does anyone have this too or know how to fix this?


I had this with another boot. I stuck electrical tape over the stitching. HTH


----------



## ennna

msmeow said:


> I had this with another boot. I stuck electrical tape over the stitching. HTH



Thanks! I think this will work!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

sbuxaddict said:


> Would you ladies recommend the Pistol boot for someone with small ankles? I considered the Rag & Bone Newbury, but the opening was too big.
> Thank you in advance!


Hi, I just want to weigh in on the Pistol boots vs small ankles issue and push you to also consider the Acne Star boot.  I never considered my ankles particularly small but I did find the Pistol boots a bit too roomy in the ankles for my taste.  My ankles are 8.5" around and my feet are normally a size 7/37.  I tried the Pistols in both 36 and 37 but the 36s were definitely too short in length for my feet.

I had been disappointed that Pistols didn't work for me for several years before trying the Acne Star, which is absolutely fantastic.  The ankles fit perfectly and the elastic provides a bit of give to accommodate motion while walking.  The four-inch heel feels like nothing.  I can walk around for hours in them with no discomfort at all.  It's unbelievable.  Warning, though:  the sizing is way different from the Pistol.  Size up, seriously.  My 38 Stars are a perfect fit, while this size would be ridiculously big for me in any other shoe.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Sadie_Seamstrix said:


> Hi, I just want to weigh in on the Pistol boots vs small ankles issue and push you to also consider the Acne Star boot.  I never considered my ankles particularly small but I did find the Pistol boots a bit too roomy in the ankles for my taste.  My ankles are 8.5" around and my feet are normally a size 7/37.  I tried the Pistols in both 36 and 37 but the 36s were definitely too short in length for my feet.
> 
> I had been disappointed that Pistols didn't work for me for several years before trying the Acne Star, which is absolutely fantastic.  The ankles fit perfectly and the elastic provides a bit of give to accommodate motion while walking.  The four-inch heel feels like nothing.  I can walk around for hours in them with no discomfort at all.  It's unbelievable.  Warning, though:  the sizing is way different from the Pistol.  Size up, seriously.  My 38 Stars are a perfect fit, while this size would be ridiculously big for me in any other shoe.



I just did a quick image search on them and they're so cute! ShopBop already sold out of the pistol booties, so maybe this a sign to try these star ones. Thank you!


----------



## aizecarla

Hello ladies! I bought my pistol off eBay and wasn't able to try it on beforehand. Now the problem is that when i take a step, my heels lift up about an inch. Is that normal?


----------



## sbuxaddict

Just ordered my Pistol booties through ShopBop with their 25% off! They were sold out the first day but luckily they're back in stock!  Can't wait to get them!

@ Sadie_Seamstrix, thank you for the suggestion of the Star boot but I think the heels is a bit too high for me


----------



## heyykelly

Hi ladies! Just in case anyone was interested in the Acne Colts (the higher heel version of the Pistols)... I've been wearing them occasionally since January.  Their comfort level is definitely different from the regular Pistols due to the inch difference in heel height.  I put Dr. Scholls for heels in them and it solves a lot of the problem related to painful ball of feet pain.  Other than that I LOVE them and the higher heel definitely makes them more dressy. I even wore them for an interview and they looked great.


----------



## ennna

heyykelly said:


> Hi ladies! Just in case anyone was interested in the Acne Colts (the higher heel version of the Pistols)... I've been wearing them occasionally since January.  Their comfort level is definitely different from the regular Pistols due to the inch difference in heel height.  I put Dr. Scholls for heels in them and it solves a lot of the problem related to painful ball of feet pain.  Other than that I LOVE them and the higher heel definitely makes them more dressy. I even wore them for an interview and they looked great.



I just ordered them! I put those pads in most of my heels, really helps for the pain!

I've never tried the Colts on, so I took a bit of a gamble regarding the size. I'm a 37 in Pistol boots, but I'm usually between 37, 37.5 and 38. The Acne website said the Colts are TTS, while they advise to size down for Pistols. So i ordered the Colts in 38. What size did you get and what size are you usually?


----------



## crazyladyxo

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know if Acne fixed the sizing for their Pistol booties? I heard in the past that they run one size big, so I ordered two sizes recently to try (a 36 and 37 - I'm usually a 6.5-7). The 36 fits in terms of length, but it is really narrow in the toe area (and I don't consider my feet to be wide heheh). The 37 fits much better in the toe area, but is just a teensy bit loose in terms of length (can be fixed with thicker socks), but what bugs me the most is the difference in ankle width. I look like I'm swimming in the 37s. Do you girls think the 36s would stretch out with wear? I've been thinking about these boots for two years and finally got them and am so disappointed with the fit  Wish they came in half sizes...


----------



## kitcat

http://http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ACNE-WZ57&d=Womens


Dark Brown Pistols on sale $342 at Forward by Elyse Walker!
Use code "tulip" for an additional 10% off.


----------



## green.bee

crazyladyxo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know if Acne fixed the sizing for their Pistol booties? I heard in the past that they run one size big, so I ordered two sizes recently to try (a 36 and 37 - I'm usually a 6.5-7). The 36 fits in terms of length, but it is really narrow in the toe area (and I don't consider my feet to be wide heheh). The 37 fits much better in the toe area, but is just a teensy bit loose in terms of length (can be fixed with thicker socks), but what bugs me the most is the difference in ankle width. I look like I'm swimming in the 37s. Do you girls think the 36s would stretch out with wear? I've been thinking about these boots for two years and finally got them and am so disappointed with the fit  Wish they came in half sizes...



I had exactly the same situation when I purchased my Pistols about 2 years ago. Being a US size 8.5 I ordered a 38 and a 39. The 38 was snug in toe area but the 39 was obviously to large (around the ankle as well). I decided to go with the 38 and I am glad I did, as they stretched after a couple of wears and molded to my feet perfectly.


----------



## crazyladyxo

green.bee said:


> I had exactly the same situation when I purchased my Pistols about 2 years ago. Being a US size 8.5 I ordered a 38 and a 39. The 38 was snug in toe area but the 39 was obviously to large (around the ankle as well). I decided to go with the 38 and I am glad I did, as they stretched after a couple of wears and molded to my feet perfectly.



Thank you green.bee! I kept the 36 since it felt like I was dragging the 37s around. Hopefully they will stretch out!!


----------



## green.bee

crazyladyxo said:


> Thank you green.bee! I kept the 36 since it felt like I was dragging the 37s around. Hopefully they will stretch out!!



They will. You will love them as they are great boots


----------



## ennna

green.bee said:


> I had exactly the same situation when I purchased my Pistols about 2 years ago. Being a US size 8.5 I ordered a 38 and a 39. The 38 was snug in toe area but the 39 was obviously to large (around the ankle as well). I decided to go with the 38 and I am glad I did, as they stretched after a couple of wears and molded to my feet perfectly.



I also bought my pistol boots 2 years ago, but I bought the high shaft ones last year and they felt so much tighter than my old ones! I guess I didn't realize they stretched that much over the years. O'm sure the smaller ones will be perfect, since the larger boots are already big


----------



## jsmdesign

does anyone have issues with the shaft digging in with the Track boot. and is it as comfortable as the reviews online say?


----------



## Veske_gal

jsmdesign said:


> does anyone have issues with the shaft digging in with the Track boot. and is it as comfortable as the reviews online say?




I don't own them myself, but two friends have them. Both agree it's the most comfortable boot they have...

When i tried them i found them a bit stiff, but i belive they will soften like the pistol boots with use. I'm contemplating buying them come fall... &#128521;


----------



## d-girl1011

Does anyone know if the sizing of the suede pistol boots are the same as their regular calfskin pistols? In other acne boots (e.g. star and alma) I take a 37 as opposed to pistols where I take a 36. Just wondering if this holds true with all leathers/suedes in the pistols?


----------



## s.s. alexandra

d-girl1011 said:


> Does anyone know if the sizing of the suede pistol boots are the same as their regular calfskin pistols? In other acne boots (e.g. star and alma) I take a 37 as opposed to pistols where I take a 36. Just wondering if this holds true with all leathers/suedes in the pistols?




Although I mysteriously take my usual size in pistols when everyone else seems to go down a size, I've just bought a pair of suede pistols and they are the same size as my calfskin pairs. HTH!


----------



## d-girl1011

s.s. alexandra said:


> Although I mysteriously take my usual size in pistols when everyone else seems to go down a size, I've just bought a pair of suede pistols and they are the same size as my calfskin pairs. HTH!



Brilliant - thanks for responding


----------



## melbgal

Hello 

Long time lurker, first time poster. Have been looking at your boots / bags with envy. 

Wondering if anyone knows the cost of Acne Pistol Boots in Copenhagen? 

My lovely Mother, the lucky duck, will be travelling around Northern Europe soon, and I was hoping to ask her to pick me up a pair.. 

Many thanks


----------



## d-girl1011

melbgal said:


> Hello
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. Have been looking at your boots / bags with envy.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows the cost of Acne Pistol Boots in Copenhagen?
> 
> My lovely Mother, the lucky duck, will be travelling around Northern Europe soon, and I was hoping to ask her to pick me up a pair..
> 
> Many thanks


shouldn't they be the same price across the board regardless of country? If not, you are being ripped off. Check the Acne website and change the country setting for Denmark. that will give you the correct pricing.


----------



## kikikaboom

I'm interested in the Track boots....I am an EU 37.5 (US 7) and I have the Pistols from this year in 37 (US 6.5). In which size should I order the Track? I hate that Acne hasn't half sizes...


----------



## Veske_gal

kikikaboom said:


> I'm interested in the Track boots....I am an EU 37.5 (US 7) and I have the Pistols from this year in 37 (US 6.5). In which size should I order the Track? I hate that Acne hasn't half sizes...




I take the same size in Track as in pistols.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Has anyone bought or tried the Comet boots? I'm eyeing a pair on NAP but not sure if the neoprene detail will make my ankles look weird...


----------



## littlegirlnyc

just bought a pair of donna boots! my first acne shoes


----------



## noitsyou

Does anyone own a pair of Adriana anchor stud shoes? I wonder if the studs are too much.


----------



## melbgal

d-girl1011 said:


> shouldn't they be the same price across the board regardless of country? If not, you are being ripped off. Check the Acne website and change the country setting for Denmark. that will give you the correct pricing.


belated thanks d-girl1011 !


----------



## oh_my_bag

Hello!
Does anyone know the sizing for the Lottie sandals?

TIA!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Just got my first pair of pistols today (Mocha, suede) and while I'm in love with them in just about every way, I'm surprise how little padding there is in the toe box! Anyone else dislike this?

It's bumming me out!


----------



## candied

Acne Pistols in mocca castoro are on sale for 40% off at the Acne website!  Bonus: these exact ones are available at Nordstrom, so I think they should PM the price for you.
http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes/pistol-sh-u-mocca-castoro.html

and the other sale shoes are here:
http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/sale/sale-women/shoes.html


----------



## kikikaboom

Veske_gal said:


> I take the same size in Track as in pistols.




I finally ordered the size I wear in the Pistols (EU 37) and they fit perfectly 
Now I have my eyes on the Alma Suede in black...


----------



## littlegirlnyc

I was wondering if anybody had experience with the donna boot? The leather on mine is very hard around my ankles and rubs them a lot when I walk. I was looking at photos of other girls wearing them online and the ankle part seems more stretched out and wider on their boots. Mine is very close to my leg and goes straight up and down, while theirs seems to flare a bit. Should I expect it to loosen up or do you think it was just the photo angle? Hopefully somebody will say they loosen loads because they're so uncomfortable right now, I'm thinking about putting them on ebay haha


----------



## heartswap

any thoughts on the philippa wedge pumps? does anyone own them? i'm really keen but am unsure of the quality and sizing :/

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430406/Acne_Studios/philippa-leather-wedge-pumps#
http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes/philippa-black.html


----------



## rdgldy

Just ordered black lamb Jensens-super excited to receive them!!!


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I really want the acne pistols!!! It's not a muust but I got a dv boot that looks kind of similar...just not comfy


----------



## ennna

rdgldy said:


> Just ordered black lamb Jensens-super excited to receive them!!!



Nice! Will you post a picture if you've received them?


----------



## rdgldy

I will post pictures as soon as they arrive!!


----------



## HiromiT

heartswap said:


> any thoughts on the philippa wedge pumps? does anyone own them? i'm really keen but am unsure of the quality and sizing :/
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430406/Acne_Studios/philippa-leather-wedge-pumps#
> http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/women/shoes/philippa-black.html



I love this shoe and was hoping there would be reviews either online or here, but haven't seen any. Hope someone chimes in although it's pretty much sold out everywhere now.


----------



## rdgldy

my Jensens in leather, true to size-they're really lovely!


----------



## grispoivre

Just bought the Colt at 30% off at Madison LA ( http://madisonlosangeles.com/acne-colt-bootie-black.html). They have the tan color at discount too!


----------



## kikikaboom

littlegirlnyc said:


> I was wondering if anybody had experience with the donna boot? The leather on mine is very hard around my ankles and rubs them a lot when I walk. I was looking at photos of other girls wearing them online and the ankle part seems more stretched out and wider on their boots. Mine is very close to my leg and goes straight up and down, while theirs seems to flare a bit. Should I expect it to loosen up or do you think it was just the photo angle? Hopefully somebody will say they loosen loads because they're so uncomfortable right now, I'm thinking about putting them on ebay haha




I ordered them in January and my pair was not too tight at my ankles (and I don't have the smallest ankles/legs ). I thought they are very comfortable, I'm just not the girl for cowboyish boots, so I returned them. Maybe you got a faulty pair?


----------



## ennna

rdgldy said:


> my Jensens in leather, true to size-they're really lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673695
> View attachment 2673696



nice boots!!


----------



## ennna

kikikaboom said:


> I ordered them in January and my pair was not too tight at my ankles (and I don't have the smallest ankles/legs ). I thought they are very comfortable, I'm just not the girl for cowboyish boots, so I returned them. Maybe you got a faulty pair?



My black leather Donna boots don't rub and aren't tight around my ankle, but I've only worn them with tights. Maybe they're a little big, so your foot is sliding forward and the shaft is digging in? I would try to wear them in the house, with socks to prevent the ankle rubbing, and see if it gets better... The leather is pretty thick so I think it will loosen up, I hope so!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

ennna said:


> nice boots!!



Thank you! I really love the design-I am very pleased.


----------



## Glamnatic

I love my new electric blue suede pistol boots!! I got them 50% off from SSense! I had been dreaming for a pair in this color since they launched a limited edition one for mywardrobe.com some years back....I'm so happy!!


----------



## ennna

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2679104
> 
> 
> I love my new electric blue suede pistol boots!! I got them 50% off from SSense! I had been dreaming for a pair in this color since they launched a limited edition one for mywardrobe.com some years back....I'm so happy!!



Pretty! I bought these too! I know the special edition you're talking about, those had a black sole instead of wood right? I was in doubt a little since I already have a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers in almost the same colour, and bought a lot of shoes this season, but the colour is so nice!


----------



## Glamnatic

ennna said:


> Pretty! I bought these too! I know the special edition you're talking about, those had a black sole instead of wood right? I was in doubt a little since I already have a pair of Isabel Marant sneakers in almost the same colour, and bought a lot of shoes this season, but the colour is so nice!



Yes the my wardrobe ones had black sole and heels, and these new ones a tinted blue wood heel, more flattering, no so harsh as black. Perfect combination, glad you also bought them, they are not easy to come around, I have been looking for ages, at one point I gave up and randomly I found them on ssense, I'm so happy! I get what you feel I also had a pair of electric blue suede boots before these and I was not going to get them, but when the price dropped to 50% I was sold. When they arrive I realized they are a deep electric blue, my other boots look washed against the acne ones, so I'm super happy with the purchase!


----------



## Glamnatic

My acne shoes collection. Top one hydra boots, then my black pistol boots, they have been well loved but still have a lot of life left!! And finally my new pistol boots in electric blue suede, love them all!!!!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2680179
> 
> 
> My acne shoes collection. Top one hydra boots, then my black pistol boots, they have been well loved but still have a lot of life left!! And finally my new pistol boots in electric blue suede, love them all!!!!




Great boots all round! I've been eyeing the blue for a long time but my size is nowhere. I also already have three pairs of pistols so probably shouldn't buy another pair anytime soon...


----------



## ennna

s.s. alexandra said:


> Great boots all round! I've been eyeing the blue for a long time but my size is nowhere. I also already have three pairs of pistols so probably shouldn't buy another pair anytime soon...



http://www.kurtgeiger.com/brands/acne/pistol-short-u-blue-suede-36-acne-shoe.html

Kurt Geiger has them, not marked down yet but I think they will be soon... but they might not send to the US? I'm not sure. 

The blue ones are my third pair of pistol boots too... (fourth included my high shaft ones) but they are SO easy to wear, I wear ankle boots almost every day in fall/winter/spring.


----------



## Glamnatic

s.s. alexandra said:


> Great boots all round! I've been eyeing the blue for a long time but my size is nowhere. I also already have three pairs of pistols so probably shouldn't buy another pair anytime soon...







ennna said:


> http://www.kurtgeiger.com/brands/acne/pistol-short-u-blue-suede-36-acne-shoe.html
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Geiger has them, not marked down yet but I think they will be soon... but they might not send to the US? I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue ones are my third pair of pistol boots too... (fourth included my high shaft ones) but they are SO easy to wear, I wear ankle boots almost every day in fall/winter/spring.




In what colors do you own the pistol boots? I'm curious to know  I think I need more in mi life, like in burgundy suede (don't know of that ever was made) and a camel color.


----------



## ennna

Glamnatic said:


> In what colors do you own the pistol boots? I'm curious to know  I think I need more in mi life, like in burgundy suede (don't know of that ever was made) and a camel color.



Black leather (ankle and high shaft), beige suede and blue suede! Did you check out other Acne boots? I also really like the Donna and Cypress boots, they're kind of the same style (ankle, mid heel)


----------



## rdgldy

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2679104
> 
> 
> I love my new electric blue suede pistol boots!! I got them 50% off from SSense! I had been dreaming for a pair in this color since they launched a limited edition one for mywardrobe.com some years back....I'm so happy!!


sweet!!!


----------



## kikikaboom

Can anyone help me with the sizes of the Alma Suede Boots? I wear an EU 37 (UK 4, US 6.5) in my Tracks and (new) Pistols. Do the Almas run big or small? 
Unfortunately, I do not have a shop around


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Glamnatic said:


> In what colors do you own the pistol boots? I'm curious to know  I think I need more in mi life, like in burgundy suede (don't know of that ever was made) and a camel color.



I have black leather and black suede, and a silver leather pair  .
The black leather are getting so old though so I will need another pair soon. I've always wanted a coffee coloured pair too, for Autumn and Spring wear...
They are just the perfect boot!


----------



## ennna

Ugh... Net-a-porter sent me the wrong size Acne track boots, they do fit but they are one size smaller than I wear in Pistol boots. The length is fine, and I have pretty narrow feet but I don't know, it's 1,5 size down from what I normally wear. I e-mailed them and they said that they are probably mismarked and I can prescribe to the wishlist for a bigger size since they're sold out. They're not mismarked, I can feel it's a size smaller but they still fit and they could work, but I think I'd prefer a size bigger... Not sure though, they might be big? What size do you wear in Acne track and other Acne boots?


----------



## MoriBlu

Just (like an hour ago via DHL) received my first pair of pistols in Walnut from myteresa and I love them SO much.  Am a size 8 and ordered the 38, after reading that they do stretch and mold, looking forward to really getting some mileage out of them!  

Also, $399 from Madison LA here...

http://madisonlosangeles.com/designer-sale/shopby/acne/


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Has anyone seen the "peach" color irl? They are on sale at acnestudios, and I'm considering ordering them. They look beige on the website. Are beige ankle boots a bad idea, in general?


----------



## ennna

Heaviestmatter said:


> Has anyone seen the "peach" color irl? They are on sale at acnestudios, and I'm considering ordering them. They look beige on the website. Are beige ankle boots a bad idea, in general?



I think they look beige too! But I haven't seen them IRL. I love my (suede) beige pistol boots. I mostly wear dresses and skirts, and in summer they're great with bare legs or maybe when it's colder thin black tights. To me, they're a great alternative for the IM Dicker boots because those aren't sturdy enough for the cobblestones and rain here... Beige might get dirty easier than a dark colour but if you just take normal care of them, they'll be okay.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

ennna said:


> I think they look beige too! But I haven't seen them IRL. I love my (suede) beige pistol boots. I mostly wear dresses and skirts, and in summer they're great with bare legs or maybe when it's colder thin black tights. To me, they're a great alternative for the IM Dicker boots because those aren't sturdy enough for the cobblestones and rain here... Beige might get dirty easier than a dark colour but if you just take normal care of them, they'll be okay.



I placed my order, but have not received my order confirmation yet. Hopefully they will actually have the shoes in stock. Also ordered the Canada scarf in purple for only $58


----------



## ennna

Heaviestmatter said:


> I placed my order, but have not received my order confirmation yet. Hopefully they will actually have the shoes in stock. Also ordered the Canada scarf in purple for only $58



Nice! I hope they're still available! 

I sent the Acne track boots back, they didn't have a bigger size... Sucks! Probably better though, bought so much shoes this season. Maybe I'll order them again in fall/winter. For sizing: I think they're even bigger than the Pistols, but I'd take the same size for them (so size down from your usual size).


----------



## Heaviestmatter

ennna said:


> Nice! I hope they're still available!
> 
> I sent the Acne track boots back, they didn't have a bigger size... Sucks! Probably better though, bought so much shoes this season. Maybe I'll order them again in fall/winter. For sizing: I think they're even bigger than the Pistols, but I'd take the same size for them (so size down from your usual size).



Just received shipping confirmation, so looks like I'll be one pair of pistols richer soon.

Too bad your shoes didn't fit, I love the look of the track boots. I am planning on buying black pistols this fall, but maybe I have to consider the track as well. Hope the stores near me that carries Acne gets them so I can try them on.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

My peach pistols have arrived! The color is definitely nude, but lighter than expected.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Heaviestmatter said:


> My peach pistols have arrived! The color is definitely nude, but lighter than expected.
> View attachment 2693406




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Okay guys...the Clover Boot. http://tinyurl.com/lf22a5j

Any tips on how it fits? 

True to size for once? Or, like the Pistol? Like the Star?


----------



## Heaviestmatter

kaydelongpre said:


> Okay guys...the Clover Boot. http://tinyurl.com/lf22a5j
> 
> Any tips on how it fits?
> 
> True to size for once? Or, like the Pistol? Like the Star?



I wear pistols in 37, and clover in 37 was a little snug. I didn't like the clover, too clumsy and "flat" in a way.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Heaviestmatter said:


> I wear pistols in 37, and clover in 37 was a little snug. I didn't like the clover, too clumsy and "flat" in a way.


Thanks for the info! Gotta say....after browsing around Ebay for Clover listings I'm not as impressed. They look kinda limp. Not at all like the retail pics.


----------



## FendiBagLady

How are the Pistols running this season?  

Anyone have both he Pistols and the Dickers?  Can't decide between the two.  I am having a boot dilemma.  I want too many of them and my budget won't allow it right now...


----------



## s.s. alexandra

FendiBagLady said:


> How are the Pistols running this season?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have both he Pistols and the Dickers?  Can't decide between the two.  I am having a boot dilemma.  I want too many of them and my budget won't allow it right now...




I have Pistols and Dickers. I love them both but for me the Pistols are a bit more versatile - Dickers are firmly casual whereas I think Pistols can be dressed up a little. Let me know if you have any specific questions!


----------



## kaydelongpre

s.s. alexandra said:


> I have Pistols and Dickers. I love them both but for me the Pistols are a bit more versatile - Dickers are firmly casual whereas I think Pistols can be dressed up a little. Let me know if you have any specific questions!


Mind if I jump in here and as you (or anyone who knows) if the fit for pistols varies much depending on the leather and/or season to season? 

I have only one pair. I'm assuming that 37 will be my size for good--as long as they stretch out as like I'm anticipating. & It's not like we have half sizes to contend with.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

kaydelongpre said:


> Mind if I jump in here and as you (or anyone who knows) if the fit for pistols varies much depending on the leather and/or season to season?
> 
> I have only one pair. I'm assuming that 37 will be my size for good--as long as they stretch out as like I'm anticipating. & It's not like we have half sizes to contend with.






All of my pistols are my true size (40) and fit me perfectly. And they are all from different seasons! The suede pair feels no different fit-wise from the leather either.
HOWEVER - I know a lot of people tend to go down a size in the pistols, so you may want to seek other opinions just in case!


----------



## kaydelongpre

s.s. alexandra said:


> All of my pistols are my true size (40) and fit me perfectly. And they are all from different seasons! The suede pair feels no different fit-wise from the leather either.
> HOWEVER - I know a lot of people tend to go down a size in the pistols, so you may want to seek other opinions just in case!


Nice! Yup, I had to size down  but was curious about the suede vs. leather fit the most!
Thx girl!


----------



## blonderocknroll

I just ordered my first pistol boots!  ive been wanting these boots for years and years im so glad i finally ordered them, i took a size 36 and im usually a size 37 so i hope they fit!


----------



## blonderocknroll

My pistols arrived today!  I ordered one size down and they fit perfectly! And the quality is just wow!

Here they are!


----------



## Geddes

blonderocknroll said:


> My pistols arrived today!  I ordered one size down and they fit perfectly! And the quality is just wow!
> 
> Here are they are!



They are great. I love mine. Cant wait to be wearing them again and the more worn they look the more i like them and they are the only things apart from Converse that i can wear all day long. If i have a dizzy spell i might even treat myself to the tan ones. Enjoy !


----------



## blonderocknroll

Geddes said:


> They are great. I love mine. Cant wait to be wearing them again and the more worn they look the more i like them and they are the only things apart from Converse that i can wear all day long. If i have a dizzy spell i might even treat myself to the tan ones. Enjoy !



I can't wait to wear mine out! I just have to resole them first. The first thing that struck me was how incredible comfortble they are. I can't wait to have them be a bit worn out i love that look of the pistols!


----------



## Geddes

blonderocknroll said:


> I can't wait to wear mine out! I just have to resole them first. The first thing that struck me was how incredible comfortble they are. I can't wait to have them be a bit worn out i love that look of the pistols!



I was a tad worried at first because i kept reading that some people found them stiff and took a while to wear in. I found neither of this to be true, they were on my feet i was off ! Like you i was a size down and 4 / 37 is perfect , a size 5 / 38 just rattled around my foot and looked huge.

I dont even want to get mine re heeled ( i usually get shoes re heeled after  or 7 wears) because i like the noise they make !


----------



## blonderocknroll

Geddes said:


> I was a tad worried at first because i kept reading that some people found them stiff and took a while to wear in. I found neither of this to be true, they were on my feet i was off ! Like you i was a size down and 4 / 37 is perfect , a size 5 / 38 just rattled around my foot and looked huge.
> 
> I dont even want to get mine re heeled ( i usually get shoes re heeled after  or 7 wears) because i like the noise they make !



I feel i need to get them resoled so they will last longer and i cant actually wear them. for me they fit great a little snug around the ankles but no biggie and they will stretch


----------



## Geddes

blonderocknroll said:


> I feel i need to get them resoled so they will last longer and i cant actually wear them. for me they fit great a little snug around the ankles but no biggie and they will stretch



Mine were resoled which probably helped make them easier to wear all day. A few wears and they will feel like a pair of slippers


----------



## Harpertoo

I just bought a pair of navy suede pistols and they are TTS on me (40).
They are unbelievably comfortable for me. They look very well made - glad I finally gave in & bought them.


----------



## kikikaboom

I finally bought the Almas (the textured ones) and I had to size up. I usually wear an EU 38, in my Pistols and Tracks EU 37, and now EU 39 in the Almas. Crazy...


----------



## kaydelongpre

Geddes said:


> Mine were resoled which probably helped make them easier to wear all day. A few wears and they will feel like a pair of slippers


Mind if I ask why you resole so quickly? Do you just want a thicker rubber sole on the pistols?  

And how does resoling make them easier to wear all day?


----------



## Geddes

kaydelongpre said:


> Mind if I ask why you resole so quickly? Do you just want a thicker rubber sole on the pistols?
> 
> And how does resoling make them easier to wear all day?



Because its what i have always been advised to do with leather soles, its habit now and cant remember why ! I also re heel most of my high heel shoes after 6 or 7 wears, boots a bit longer.

Sorry forgot..........rubber soles are softer on the feet than leather. Like the differnce between standing on Lino or Stone all day.


----------



## mcs1111

Do the Jensen boots stretch a good bit?  My normal size was huge but the size down is a tad snug only across the base of my toes where they join my foot. The heel, pointy part and every where else is fine.  Trying to decide what to do...


----------



## ennna

mcs1111 said:


> Do the Jensen boots stretch a good bit?  My normal size was huge but the size down is a tad snug only across the base of my toes where they join my foot. The heel, pointy part and every where else is fine.  Trying to decide what to do...



I don't have any experience with the Jensen boots, but I'd take the smaller size. Width will stretch, especially since it's just a little bit. They are really nice boots!!


----------



## lotusflower111

Hypnosis said:


> I just purchased a pair of the tall black ACNE Pistol boots and I'm so excited!  I have been admiring them forever in tPF member *Purses & Pugs*' mod shots and so glad I finally got a chance to buy them from Mytheresa.com. Of course now I'm eying the shorter model of the Pistol style that Caroline of Caroline Mode wears with such style but I can't make up my mind whether I should get the black or beige version.


Hello. I adore the Acne boots. I got the Colt ones last year and had them pretty new. Took them to the shoemaker (from hell). He put polish on them. I know... he nearly killed them. However, he tried to remove the polish so harshly that they look like a went to war and lost... awful. Well, I am sure I can put something on them in order to make them look better. The soles are new. all is perfect. I can post pictures. Just need advise as to which polish is the best for them to look better. Also, I see that now the Colt can be a little shiny, so, maybe they are not finished yet? Please help!


----------



## Ilin

So I bought a pair of Acne Star in chestnut. The sales assistant and the Acne website says that I should just waterproof them with a spray, but I've done quite a bit of research into this and I'm not sure. Some people say that the leather can't breathe if you waterproof it with a spray, and I don't want that. It's also supposed to make the leather stiff and this is very undesirable to me. Will a waterproof spray do these things to the shoes? What about change of colour?

I went out one day because I had to get some clothes for a party the same day. I wanted to wear my shoes so I rushed around town trying to find Collonil. I managed to find a cobbler who sold some waterproof sprays, but he was out of Collonil and he recommended something called "Spring yard (Possibly Springyard) eco-proofer". I was really stressed and just paid up and left. When I came back home I started to think about this and came to the conclusion that since I wouldn't be able to wear them the same day anyway (the shop keeper told me to spray them in the evening and leave overnight) then perhaps I should get something else for them. Everyone recommends Collonil, so I thought there has to be a reason why. Anyone heard of what I bought instead? I couldn't find any reviews at all online. It contains: hydrotreated heavy naphtha, butanol, zirconium salt, propane and butane. Does Collonil contain similar things? One difference between the two is that Collonil protects against UV-rays but my spray doesn't seem to.

People say that you also need to nourish the leather and moisturize it with a cream. Do I need to do this before waterproofing it? The way I'm thinking is that waterproofing will make it difficult for fat in the cream to penetrate the leather. 

I'm just really confused because all I ever read and hear about Acne shoes is "just waterproof with Collonil" but once you start to do research into leather shoes in general you get lots of conflicting advice...

Sorry, this post ended up a bit long.


----------



## ennna

lotusflower111 said:


> Hello. I adore the Acne boots. I got the Colt ones last year and had them pretty new. Took them to the shoemaker (from hell). He put polish on them. I know... he nearly killed them. However, he tried to remove the polish so harshly that they look like a went to war and lost... awful. Well, I am sure I can put something on them in order to make them look better. The soles are new. all is perfect. I can post pictures. Just need advise as to which polish is the best for them to look better. Also, I see that now the Colt can be a little shiny, so, maybe they are not finished yet? Please help!



Aaah I would be SO frustrated. In fact a friend of mine had the same thing with her shoemaker and she didn't let him "fix" it and after a while the shine went away. But he should know better, it's his job! However, to fix it... I have a matte polish: "Collonil wax leather", it's to nourish matte/wax leather. It's not expensive (8 euros or something) and I've used it for 2 years on my pistol boots and they still look good (that's the same leather as the Colts). It won't hurt the shoes, it's not shiny at all, and it might make them look better. Good luck!




Ilin said:


> So I bought a pair of Acne Star in chestnut. The sales assistant and the Acne website says that I should just waterproof them with a spray, but I've done quite a bit of research into this and I'm not sure. Some people say that the leather can't breathe if you waterproof it with a spray, and I don't want that. It's also supposed to make the leather stiff and this is very undesirable to me. Will a waterproof spray do these things to the shoes? What about change of colour?
> 
> I went out one day because I had to get some clothes for a party the same day. I wanted to wear my shoes so I rushed around town trying to find Collonil. I managed to find a cobbler who sold some waterproof sprays, but he was out of Collonil and he recommended something called "Spring yard (Possibly Springyard) eco-proofer". I was really stressed and just paid up and left. When I came back home I started to think about this and came to the conclusion that since I wouldn't be able to wear them the same day anyway (the shop keeper told me to spray them in the evening and leave overnight) then perhaps I should get something else for them. Everyone recommends Collonil, so I thought there has to be a reason why. Anyone heard of what I bought instead? I couldn't find any reviews at all online. It contains: hydrotreated heavy naphtha, butanol, zirconium salt, propane and butane. Does Collonil contain similar things? One difference between the two is that Collonil protects against UV-rays but my spray doesn't seem to.
> 
> People say that you also need to nourish the leather and moisturize it with a cream. Do I need to do this before waterproofing it? The way I'm thinking is that waterproofing will make it difficult for fat in the cream to penetrate the leather.
> 
> I'm just really confused because all I ever read and hear about Acne shoes is "just waterproof with Collonil" but once you start to do research into leather shoes in general you get lots of conflicting advice...
> 
> Sorry, this post ended up a bit long.



Usually I polish my shoes, and after that I waterproof them. If you don't waterproof them you will get stains in the leather if there's heavy rain. Some people say you should use old fashioned "fatty" polish that will keep the rain out, but it doesn't. My boyfriend was stubborn and did this, with good quality shoes and good polish and they were ruined after walking in the rain for 10 minutes. I use different waterproofing sprays and don't always polish before spraying and all my shoes look good, because I take good care of them. But you should polish in addition to the spraying. There are nourishing sprays by the way, but I trust the old fashioned polishing more


----------



## Ilin

Does the spray make the leather feel different? I really like the Stars because they're so soft.

Do you have to use an old fashioned shoe cream? I don't know why but I don't like the idea of coloured shoe cream much, I want to keep the leather as natural as possible. Can't you just use some type of grease that will condition the leather? Not sure what that would be.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Ilin said:


> Does the spray make the leather feel different? I really like the Stars because they're so soft.
> 
> Do you have to use an old fashioned shoe cream? I don't know why but I don't like the idea of coloured shoe cream much, I want to keep the leather as natural as possible. Can't you just use some type of grease that will condition the leather? Not sure what that would be.




The spray shouldn't change the feeling of the leather, but if you're worried try a patch test somewhere discreet and check it for changes once it's dry. You can get neutral conditioning creams instead of coloured ones - collonil do some but if you have a trusted cobbler/shoe repairer then you can ask them for other recommendations! I always patch test with creams too, just in case. They take a while to dry so don't fret if the colour looks darker at first.


----------



## QuirkyCool

Aaaargh, I have two pairs of Pistol Boots in size 38 and the fit is perfect. Now I have just received the Jaycee Loafers in size 38, and while they're just slightly big on the left foot, the right one flies right off when I wear a stocking. So I am hoping the size 37 fits me and is not too tight on my bigger foot; I wish there were half sizes!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi all, do the pistols rub anyone at the top front of the boot (front of your leg)? I just received mine today and they're gorgeous... but not super comfortable straight out of the box. The leather is stiff, which I can get over since they'll break in. I'm wondering if they'll break in enough to stop rubbing on the front, though. 

Thanks for your advice!
P.S.-I have been deciding between these and the R&B newbury. But I like the look of the pistol better, so think the newbury is going back to the store.


----------



## Scandibabe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi all, do the pistols rub anyone at the top front of the boot (front of your leg)? I just received mine today and they're gorgeous... but not super comfortable straight out of the box. The leather is stiff, which I can get over since they'll break in. I'm wondering if they'll break in enough to stop rubbing on the front, though.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> P.S.-I have been deciding between these and the R&B newbury. But I like the look of the pistol better, so think the newbury is going back to the store.




Dear Justpeachy! I am a super fan of Acne pistols, and have them also in the winter model with fur inside. My both pairs have become very comfy shortly after I started to use them and I actually had to downsize them when I bought them. I literally live in those boots and they come just great with all my motos  I hope your problem with rubbing will soon go away.


----------



## green.bee

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi all, do the pistols rub anyone at the top front of the boot (front of your leg)? I just received mine today and they're gorgeous... but not super comfortable straight out of the box. The leather is stiff, which I can get over since they'll break in. I'm wondering if they'll break in enough to stop rubbing on the front, though.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> P.S.-I have been deciding between these and the R&B newbury. But I like the look of the pistol better, so think the newbury is going back to the store.



No, my Pistols don't rub at all, they are the most comfortable boots straight out of the box. the more I wear them the softer they become. I am sure that yours will soften and mold to your feet with time as well.


----------



## Shea

Hi, I'm trying to identify these boots, they look like Acne pistols, but when I look closely it seems that the stitching is different... Do you guys have an idea if they are ACNE? Thanks!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Scandibabe said:


> Dear Justpeachy! I am a super fan of Acne pistols, and have them also in the winter model with fur inside. My both pairs have become very comfy shortly after I started to use them and I actually had to downsize them when I bought them. I literally live in those boots and they come just great with all my motos  I hope your problem with rubbing will soon go away.



Hi scandibabe!  Did your pistols rub at all when you got them? I can get over the stiffness since the leather will soften, but I don't want to be stuck with boots that rub my skin or give blisters in the spots I feel right now. Thanks!


----------



## Scandibabe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi scandibabe!  Did your pistols rub at all when you got them? I can get over the stiffness since the leather will soften, but I don't want to be stuck with boots that rub my skin or give blisters in the spots I feel right now. Thanks!




They did rub just a bit, right on my toe, because of downsizing, I guess. But very shortly the leather stretched and the problem disappeared. But it was never so bad, that I had to use bandaid or something. They are indeed very stiff in the start, but in a week or so of frequent use, they become very comfy. One of my friends loves pistols also, the high boot model, which are also stunning, btw. But she prefers to buy them used (of course very slightly) bc then the leather is much smoother and broken in already 
Do you get rubbing in several spots? Do you have the model with fur inside or with leather inside? The suede model is less stiff btw.


----------



## annanas

mine rubbed a bit at the ankle at first but they definitely soften up (i have the old black with gold zips, chestnut and a khaki sort of colour in nubuck)!  the colts were a bit slower to break in because they're higher at the ankle (and i wear them less often because they're higher) but even they did.  i so want to get the fur lined pistols, may need to this year


----------



## kikikaboom

My old ones (2010) broke in very fast, but my new ones (January 2014) are still quite stiff. I don't wear them often though, because I moved and now I've to walk a lot to get anywhere and prefer flat shoes. Wearing the boots with wet socks helped me a lot with some other boots and my Scarosso loafers, will definitely try it with the Pistols.

I also bought the black leather Jensen Boots last week and they're adorable! Absolutely georgeous und so comfortable. Btw, they fit tts.


----------



## adayinparadise

HI all,

I am very keen in getting my very first pair of Acne boots as I will be heading to Norway this week! Woots!!

Do you guys have any recommendation as to which of the Acne boots are the most comfortable and most versatile? I have never own a pair of ankle boots before and I am quite petite, hence the hesitation.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Scandibabe

adayinparadise said:


> HI all,
> 
> I am very keen in getting my very first pair of Acne boots as I will be heading to Norway this week! Woots!!
> 
> Do you guys have any recommendation as to which of the Acne boots are the most comfortable and most versatile? I have never own a pair of ankle boots before and I am quite petite, hence the hesitation.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!




Definitely Pistols!


----------



## crazyladyxo

Hi all,

What did you guys use to protect your Acne boots (specifically pistols) from the rain and snow?


----------



## adayinparadise

Scandibabe said:


> Definitely Pistols!


Thank you for the recommendation! I am eyeing on the Pistol too!
Do you know if it is cheaper in Norway? As I am also heading to Copenhagen and Vienna


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Love the booties and that G Nightingale is super cute too!


----------



## Scandibabe

adayinparadise said:


> Thank you for the recommendation! I am eyeing on the Pistol too!
> Do you know if it is cheaper in Norway? As I am also heading to Copenhagen and Vienna




I don't think they are cheaper, but you'll get the tax refund of about 13% if you are non EU citizen. They cost here 3260 Norwegian crowns, approx 540 $


----------



## annanas

Nothing is cheaper in norway  they're 3095DKK in Denmark, pretty close to the Norwegian price (about $520).  They're cheapest in Sweden usually.  Not sure how the tax refund is in Denmark vs Norway though


----------



## adayinparadise

Thanks for all the tips! 
In bergen now and the people here are sooo friendly!
I went to the acne store just then and fell in love with the pistol with fur (it's so comfortable).

But I will take all your advice on board. .and will buy in Sweden


----------



## gazoo

Finally got a pair of Pistols.  I am a straight up 7 in most sizes but tried the 37s and they were too large, so I downsized to a 36 as recommended but man they hurt.  How long will it take to break these in?  I already have bandaids on my ankles and am wearing them as often I can.  Love the look of them, but ouch in the ankle.  The length is perfect as is the width so I know the size isn't too small.  Just very, very stiff leather.  I have very high arches which I suspect are making matters worse.


----------



## LotusCactus

Could you please post pics of you wearing them? It would be so nice to see how they actually fit and look!


----------



## ennna

gazoo said:


> Finally got a pair of Pistols.  I am a straight up 7 in most sizes but tried the 37s and they were too large, so I downsized to a 36 as recommended but man they hurt.  How long will it take to break these in?  I already have bandaids on my ankles and am wearing them as often I can.  Love the look of them, but ouch in the ankle.  The length is perfect as is the width so I know the size isn't too small.  Just very, very stiff leather.  I have very high arches which I suspect are making matters worse.



Ughhh! I bought the high shafted ones last winter, same size as the short ones I already had for 3 years and same material. The size is also perfect (besides that it's the same size, I can feel it is) but they are not as comfortable as my older ones, so I remembered that I had to break those in too. Completely forgot about that... So I've only worn the high ones one time so far. Oops. But... What I'd do in your situation is to not wear them until your blisters have heeled. After that, wear them with tights for short amounts of time at first and build that up. The leather will get smoother and they will be perfect for years. I can wear the older ones with socks now, but I just feel like new boots that are hard to break in are easier to wear with smooth tights. 

Good luck!! Which ones did you buy?


----------



## gazoo

ennna said:


> Ughhh! I bought the high shafted ones last winter, same size as the short ones I already had for 3 years and same material. The size is also perfect (besides that it's the same size, I can feel it is) but they are not as comfortable as my older ones, so I remembered that I had to break those in too. Completely forgot about that... So I've only worn the high ones one time so far. Oops. But... What I'd do in your situation is to not wear them until your blisters have heeled. After that, wear them with tights for short amounts of time at first and build that up. The leather will get smoother and they will be perfect for years. I can wear the older ones with socks now, but I just feel like new boots that are hard to break in are easier to wear with smooth tights.
> 
> Good luck!! Which ones did you buy?



Out of the box I wore them around the house and they seemed stiff but fine, no pain.  So I ventured out on errands and by the end of the 1st hour, OUCH.  So much pain as they were rubbing my lower ankles and this thru semi thick socks.  Will let my feet recover and then try tights.  Thank you for the suggestions and assurance.  I kept second guessing the sizing and now of course cannot return them since they've been worn outdoors.  

I bought the regular black matte ones, just love the look of them!  But the wincing in pain, dainty steps isn't very attractive.


----------



## annanas

I'd do what ennna suggests  they do get so much better! The new black ones do seem to be particularly stiff, I have the Colts and they haven't given my blisters but I do sigh with relief when I take them off  all my Pistols (older) are super comfy though.


----------



## ennna

annanas said:


> I'd do what ennna suggests  they do get so much better! The new black ones do seem to be particularly stiff, I have the Colts and they haven't given my blisters but I do sigh with relief when I take them off  all my Pistols (older) are super comfy though.



Oh wow, I didn't even think about this but I think I've noticed this difference too! I also have the Colts, bought them last year, and they're the same matte leather as my older pistol boots and rifle boots. The pistols and rifles are softer! And I didn't wear the rifles a lot. The colts and high pistols, which I both bought last year, are a little thicker or something? 

Did you buy the Colts in your pistol size by the way?


----------



## annanas

ennna said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even think about this but I think I've noticed this difference too! I also have the Colts, bought them last year, and they're the same matte leather as my older pistol boots and rifle boots. The pistols and rifles are softer! And I didn't wear the rifles a lot. The colts and high pistols, which I both bought last year, are a little thicker or something?
> 
> Did you buy the Colts in your pistol size by the way?




I got my Pistol size BUT they are a bit tighter, the size up was clearly too big though.  And they take definitely longer to break in because I wear them way way less


----------



## ennna

annanas said:


> I got my Pistol size BUT they are a bit tighter, the size up was clearly too big though.  And they take definitely longer to break in because I wear them way way less



Thanks! I bought the Colt boots in my usual size, so one size bigger than the Pistols, and they are a little big. They didn't sell them anywhere here to try on so I ordered them online and got the size up based on reviews I found online. They are OK though, but I was wondering if the size down would have been better. Haha, I don't wear them that much either, they're a lot higher!


----------



## gazoo

ennna said:


> Ughhh! I bought the high shafted ones last winter, same size as the short ones I already had for 3 years and same material. The size is also perfect (besides that it's the same size, I can feel it is) but they are not as comfortable as my older ones, so I remembered that I had to break those in too. Completely forgot about that... So I've only worn the high ones one time so far. Oops. But... What I'd do in your situation is to not wear them until your blisters have heeled. After that, wear them with tights for short amounts of time at first and build that up. The leather will get smoother and they will be perfect for years. I can wear the older ones with socks now, but I just feel like new boots that are hard to break in are easier to wear with smooth tights.
> 
> Good luck!! Which ones did you buy?



I wanted to let you know that I did what you told me, waited a few days for my feet to heal (they're not 100% but much better) and slipped on trouser socks with the new Pistols.  Wore them for about an hour running errands today and there was no pain.  Thank you!  I was seriously dreading another go at them, since they'd been very painful the first day.  I appreciate your advice so much, it's not something I would have thought of doing at all.  Who'd have thought that thinner socks would be better than regular?  Anyway, thank you again!! You rock!


----------



## annanas

gazoo said:


> I wanted to let you know that I did what you told me, waited a few days for my feet to heal (they're not 100% but much better) and slipped on trouser socks with the new Pistols.  Wore them for about an hour running errands today and there was no pain.  Thank you!  I was seriously dreading another go at them, since they'd been very painful the first day.  I appreciate your advice so much, it's not something I would have thought of doing at all.  Who'd have thought that thinner socks would be better than regular?  Anyway, thank you again!! You rock!




Yay!  They do get so comfy, I live in them (and Chloé Susannas).


----------



## ennna

gazoo said:


> I wanted to let you know that I did what you told me, waited a few days for my feet to heal (they're not 100% but much better) and slipped on trouser socks with the new Pistols.  Wore them for about an hour running errands today and there was no pain.  Thank you!  I was seriously dreading another go at them, since they'd been very painful the first day.  I appreciate your advice so much, it's not something I would have thought of doing at all.  Who'd have thought that thinner socks would be better than regular?  Anyway, thank you again!! You rock!



So sweet! You're welcome and I'm glad it worked out


----------



## littlegirlnyc

does anybody have a problem with the tassel on the pistol not laying flat? mine keep getting twisted as I walk so they sort of stick out and I have to shake my feet to make them lay straight again


----------



## Surferrosa

I've got my eye on some Acne Track boots but before I jump in and splurge can anyone tell me about the sizing and comfort levels? I'm a UK 6, EU39 and have Pistols in a 39. 

TIA


----------



## Heaviestmatter

littlegirlnyc said:


> does anybody have a problem with the tassel on the pistol not laying flat? mine keep getting twisted as I walk so they sort of stick out and I have to shake my feet to make them lay straight again



Yes! Mine does that too, so annoying. And I feel that the more worn in the shoes get, the zipper starts to slide down.


----------



## ennna

Surferrosa said:


> I've got my eye on some Acne Track boots but before I jump in and splurge can anyone tell me about the sizing and comfort levels? I'm a UK 6, EU39 and have Pistols in a 39.
> 
> TIA



I found them to be quite big! Maybe even bigger than the pistols, because I could fit into a 36 (they sent the wrong size). I'm usually a 37.5/38 and my pistols are 37. I would order the tracks for myself in 37 too. A lot of people size down for the pistols, so without knowing you took your own size in those I'd advise you to take a 38 track boot. The tracks are longer and the leather is softer. So unless you have really wide feet or the 39 pistols are not roomy for you, I'd take the 38.


----------



## ennna

Oh, and I thought they were really comfortable! Because of the platform, the heel does not feel high, and I think they were cushioned.


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Heaviestmatter said:


> Yes! Mine does that too, so annoying. And I feel that the more worn in the shoes get, the zipper starts to slide down.



same, my zipper is always a half inch open 

i'm glad it's not just my boots though! i was thinking they were defective haha


----------



## Heaviestmatter

littlegirlnyc said:


> same, my zipper is always a half inch open
> 
> i'm glad it's not just my boots though! i was thinking they were defective haha



A lot of people in my city have the black pistols, and I see this a lot.


----------



## Ljlj

Last year I tried on the Pistol boots at Barney's and the 39 looked huge on me and I thought it just wasn't for me. I'm a US8.5 btw and tried on a 39. It didn't occur to me to even size down because they only come in whole sizes.


I have been reading this thread and decided to give it another shot. The sales were tempting so I gave in. 


I ordered the black contrast Pistol boots in a size 38 and the suede grey Alma boots in a 39. I hope they fit! Ah, I don't like the waiting part! Lol


----------



## Geddes

I bought another pair last week from My Wardrobe - same size - different colour and they dont fit the same as the ones i have that is despite me calling Acne and asking if anything had changed before i went ahead and ordered.

Any yes, my zip is always half done up to........


----------



## green.bee

Ljlj said:


> Last year I tried on the Pistol boots at Barney's and the 39 looked huge on me and I thought it just wasn't for me. I'm a US8.5 btw and tried on a 39. It didn't occur to me to even size down because they only come in whole sizes.
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread and decided to give it another shot. The sales were tempting so I gave in.
> 
> 
> I ordered the black contrast Pistol boots in a size 38 and the suede grey Alma boots in a 39. I hope they fit! Ah, I don't like the waiting part! Lol



You will be fine with a 38.
I am a US 8.5 and a 38 fits great (a little narrow at first but after a few wears they stretched out) even with a thicker socks.


----------



## Ljlj

green.bee said:


> You will be fine with a 38.
> I am a US 8.5 and a 38 fits great (a little narrow at first but after a few wears they stretched out) even with a thicker socks.



That's great then! Thank you for the reassurance. Can't wait for them to be delivered.


----------



## green.bee

^^^ you are welcome 
I bet you will love the Pistols.


----------



## Ljlj

My boots arrived last week and I wore my Pistols on Sunday. I got the black contrast and wow, I think that's the most number of compliments I received on a pair of boots.
I love, love the look. I just have to break them in. The leather is so stiff but you can really tell that they're sturdy and well-made. I have yet to wear the Alma boots.


----------



## gazoo

My Pistols are very comfortable now.  I LOVE that strap/tassel flapping away as I walk.  They've become my favorite shoes, just adore them.  Once broken in, they're heaven.   Now I'm eyeing the Colts.  Are they TTS or should I size down?


----------



## Ljlj

gazoo said:


> My Pistols are very comfortable now.  I LOVE that strap/tassel flapping away as I walk.  They've become my favorite shoes, just adore them.  Once broken in, they're heaven.   Now I'm eyeing the Colts.  Are they TTS or should I size down?



I love the tassels too.  I'm very much tempted to get a suede pair of Pistols! Ah, why am I so addicted to ankle boots?! LOL

Glad to hear that yours are very comfortable now. I'm wearing mine today and they're getting a bit softer.


----------



## ennna

Ljlj said:


> I love the tassels too.  I'm very much tempted to get a suede pair of Pistols! Ah, why am I so addicted to ankle boots?! LOL
> 
> Glad to hear that yours are very comfortable now. I'm wearing mine today and they're getting a bit softer.



Aaah haha I understand that, ever since I bought my first Pistols a few years ago I'm constantly buying other Acne boots! I just got the black suede Pistols with the 'fur' on the inside. They didn't need any breaking in?! Not at all what I'm used to regarding Pistol boots 

For Colt sizing, there is info on that back in this thread. I ordered them in a 38 (my Pistol size is 37) because I read at the Acne site that they were true to size while the Pistols were large. I think I could've gone with a 37 after all, but the 38 is fine with an insole.


----------



## Ljlj

ennna said:


> Aaah haha I understand that, ever since I bought my first Pistols a few years ago I'm constantly buying other Acne boots! I just got the black suede Pistols with the 'fur' on the inside. They didn't need any breaking in?! Not at all what I'm used to regarding Pistol boots
> 
> For Colt sizing, there is info on that back in this thread. I ordered them in a 38 (my Pistol size is 37) because I read at the Acne site that they were true to size while the Pistols were large. I think I could've gone with a 37 after all, but the 38 is fine with an insole.


 
Yeah, I was thinking suede Pistols might have a shorter break-in period.


Browsing online, I am seeing 2 versions of the suede short Pistols. What does SH U mean? Does it pertain to the U stitching at the back? Is that the only difference? TIA!


----------



## gazoo

ennna said:


> Aaah haha I understand that, ever since I bought my first Pistols a few years ago I'm constantly buying other Acne boots! I just got the black suede Pistols with the 'fur' on the inside. They didn't need any breaking in?! Not at all what I'm used to regarding Pistol boots
> 
> For Colt sizing, there is info on that back in this thread. I ordered them in a 38 (my Pistol size is 37) because I read at the Acne site that they were true to size while the Pistols were large. I think I could've gone with a 37 after all, but the 38 is fine with an insole.



Thank you for the advice on the Colts.  I'd hate to have to break in a higher heel the way I had to break in the Pistols.


----------



## green.bee

Ljlj said:


> Yeah, I was thinking suede Pistols might have a shorter break-in period.
> 
> 
> Browsing online, I am seeing 2 versions of the suede short Pistols. What does SH U mean? Does it pertain to the U stitching at the back? Is that the only difference? TIA!



I think SH stands for short (according to the Acne Studio website). There is a regular suede boot and shearling lined suede boot. Is the price the same or different?


----------



## Ljlj

green.bee said:


> I think SH stands for short (according to the Acne Studio website). There is a regular suede boot and shearling lined suede boot. Is the price the same or different?


 
It is a bit confusing. They are not shearling-lined. The only difference I see aside from the price is the stitching at the back.


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306624247&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446701752&R=469698264772&P_name=Acne+Studios&N=4294907002+306624247&bmUID=kFAOw9U


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Studios&N=4294907002+306624247&bmUID=kFAOwa2


edit: One is 75 mm, the other one is 70mm


----------



## green.bee

Ljlj said:


> It is a bit confusing. They are not shearling-lined. The only difference I see aside from the price is the stitching at the back.
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306624247&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446701752&R=469698264772&P_name=Acne+Studios&N=4294907002+306624247&bmUID=kFAOw9U
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Studios&N=4294907002+306624247&bmUID=kFAOwa2
> 
> 
> edit: One is 75 mm, the other one is 70mm



you're right, it is confusing. as far as the heel hight is concerned I think that they are just sloppy measuring it. I can see that someone even asked about the difference between those boots but Saks doesn't even care to answer.


----------



## gazoo

Ok everyone that has Colts and Pistols, are the Colts hella more uncomfortable or just slightly?  Is it true that there's a ½" platform in there?  I have to order sight unseen because of where I live and plan to order them in my true size vs the Pistol size, so that I have room for an insert if the balls of my feet hurt.  But would like some more perspective on the style.  I've read this entire thread and the information on Colts isn't as detailed as on Pistols.


----------



## Ljlj

I caved in and ordered black suede Pistol boots. They got here today and I didn't realize that I ordered the one with felt lining. They are softer than my regular leather ones. The thing is, I'm new to this type of lining material.

Can somebody please share some input? Pros and cons of felt lining? Is the material breathable?

They were on sale and I'm wondering if I should keep them or just get a suede pair that's leather-lined.

Thanks!


----------



## Ljlj

gazoo said:


> Ok everyone that has Colts and Pistols, are the Colts hella more uncomfortable or just slightly?  Is it true that there's a ½" platform in there?  I have to order sight unseen because of where I live and plan to order them in my true size vs the Pistol size, so that I have room for an insert if the balls of my feet hurt.  But would like some more perspective on the style.  I've read this entire thread and the information on Colts isn't as detailed as on Pistols.



Hi gazoo! I hope somebody can help you. I feel like the 2 of us are on a major ankle boots buying spree this season, LOL.


----------



## gazoo

Ljlj said:


> Hi gazoo! I hope somebody can help you. I feel like the 2 of us are on a major ankle boots buying spree this season, LOL.



I love ankle boots best of all styles.    I think with one more pair, I'm set.  For a while.


----------



## ennna

Ljlj said:


> I caved in and ordered black suede Pistol boots. They got here today and I didn't realize that I ordered the one with felt lining. They are softer than my regular leather ones. The thing is, I'm new to this type of lining material.
> 
> Can somebody please share some input? Pros and cons of felt lining? Is the material breathable?
> 
> They were on sale and I'm wondering if I should keep them or just get a suede pair that's leather-lined.
> 
> Thanks!



I think those are the ones I've got! I really like the lining, it's really warm and comfortable. I've worn them a lot already.


----------



## Ljlj

ennna said:


> I think those are the ones I've got! I really like the lining, it's really warm and comfortable. I've worn them a lot already.



I decided to keep mine and I wore them for the first time today. You are absolutely right. No break-in required and they are warm and comfortable. My feet are happy. 

here's a mod pic


----------



## li_li

love them! I just bought my first pair of pistols.. I bought the chestnut. I'm a tad nervous as I'm not sure how it will fit and how long it will take to break in. I tried on the suede in 37 and that was huge so I sized down in the chestnut. 

Anybody else have the chestnut pistols and what are your thoughts on it? Pics? I'm not even sure how to wear it.. colour wise. hahah tips anyone?


----------



## little_j

Hi ladies, need some advice! 

So my suede pistols came in the mail today and I'm absolutely in love with them although the sizing is doing my head in. I ordered a size 39. I had no idea what size to get and my shoe size ranges from 39/39.5/40. I have Isabel Marant bobbys in a size 39 and find them even a tiny tiny bit loose. 

My issue with the size 39 in the suede pistols is that my feet are more on the wider side. The shoes are snug in the width however when I press to feel my big toe, I just feel that theres a little too much space left in the length if that makes sense. I suspect that my feet are staying in place due to them fitting snug in the width, but as soon as they stretch in the width I fear my feet may slip forward? I don't know if I should even bother to try the 38s? My biggest pet peeve with shoes is that they stretch out to be too big and I don't want that to happen with these.


----------



## AmFo5

I'm thinking of buying my first pair of pistols and not sure what size to get. I'm a 41 in rag and bone. I've heard they run big. Should I order a 40 or 41? 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Hed Kandi

AmFo5 said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first pair of pistols and not sure what size to get. I'm a 41 in rag and bone. I've heard they run big. Should I order a 40 or 41?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



They do run large for  me. Had to take a full size  down.


----------



## gazoo

AmFo5 said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first pair of pistols and not sure what size to get. I'm a 41 in rag and bone. I've heard they run big. Should I order a 40 or 41?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



I'm a 37.5 in Rag and Bone Newbury and a 38 in Rag and Bone Kinsey, but took a 36 in my Pistols.  HTH!


----------



## AmFo5

Hed Kandi said:


> They do run large for  me. Had to take a full size  down.




Thanks so much for your rely. I ordered a 40. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## AmFo5

gazoo said:


> I'm a 37.5 in Rag and Bone Newbury and a 38 in Rag and Bone Kinsey, but took a 36 in my Pistols.  HTH!




Thanks for the advise. I ordered a 40. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## gazoo

AmFo5 said:


> Thanks for the advise. I ordered a 40. Can't wait for them to arrive!



Wonderful!  Just take your time breaking them in.  Trouser socks or tights will be your friend big time.  It took me a couple of wearings to finally be comfortable, but now I love them more than any other shoe in my closet.  Their silhouette is very flattering.


----------



## wantitneedit

can i please get some advice.  I bought my first pair of the Pistol boots with the shearling lining in size 38.   I am usually a 38 in most booties and anywhere from 37.5 to 38.5 for normal pumps etc. When trying on without socks, they feel a little long near the toes, not abnormally so, and my feet look longer if you know what i mean. they are fine in the width and not especially wide near the heel.  With socks, my feet feel comfy and supported but i'm worried with tights/opaques my feet might move around too much and blister up.  I will say that i would only wear these during autumn/winter and mostly with jeans.   However, if i tried to size down to 37 they might be too tight all around.  I do have wide feet.  I wish i were able to try on the all leather ones to compare.  I got these from Matches.  Should i stick with the 38?  tia...


----------



## li_li

Quick questions ladies - how do you take care of your pistols? I am sooo ridiculously happy that I bought the chestnuts  but I got them a tad wet before I got a chance to protect them and now they've dried out the leather on one of the boots. It's not cracking but you can tell it's dry.  

I've tried to apply the waterproof lotion to it, sprayed it but still it shows that cracking look..or dry look. 

Any tips? TIA


----------



## AmFo5

gazoo said:


> Wonderful!  Just take your time breaking them in.  Trouser socks or tights will be your friend big time.  It took me a couple of wearings to finally be comfortable, but now I love them more than any other shoe in my closet.  Their silhouette is very flattering.




Thanks for the advise. They came and I love them. A little snug on one foot but I think it will stretch.


----------



## littlegirlnyc

I'm thinking about getting the textured almas but I'm not sure about the sizing. I have the pistols in 36 and they fit perfectly, the donnas in 36 and they're a touch loose and the jensons in 36 and they're kind of tight (but I haven't worn them yet so hopefully they'll stretch like the pistols did)

Can anybody with the almas advise? I'm usually a 36 but all my Acne 36's are so different I don't know!


----------



## Ljlj

littlegirlnyc said:


> I'm thinking about getting the textured almas but I'm not sure about the sizing. I have the pistols in 36 and they fit perfectly, the donnas in 36 and they're a touch loose and the jensons in 36 and they're kind of tight (but I haven't worn them yet so hopefully they'll stretch like the pistols did)
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody with the almas advise? I'm usually a 36 but all my Acne 36's are so different I don't know!




Hi! I'm a US8.5 and usually a EU39. For the pistols I sized down to EU38 and for the Almas my normal EU39. I like my Alma boots a lot. I have the grey suede. The design is quirky and fun, and the heel very walkable. I'm thinking of getting another pair, in plain black, probably around fall. 
The textured almas look so unique and fun. I'm sure you're going to like them. &#128512;


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Ljlj said:


> Hi! I'm a US8.5 and usually a EU39. For the pistols I sized down to EU38 and for the Almas my normal EU39. I like my Alma boots a lot. I have the grey suede. The design is quirky and fun, and the heel very walkable. I'm thinking of getting another pair, in plain black, probably around fall.
> The textured almas look so unique and fun. I'm sure you're going to like them. &#128512;



Thank you! I ordered my usual size 

Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## la_garc

Has anyone tried on the Alleas, and if so does anyone know how they fit? 

I have the Pistols and Comets in 36, and they fit perfectly. I also have the Jensens in 37 (fits slightly loose, but I'm ok with it) and the Almas in 37 (just a tiny bit tight, but I'll live). I normally get a 6.5/37 in most shoes. I can never be certain with Acne's sizing  

Thanks!


----------



## bleedgold

What do you guys think of the Vita boots? I'm not a big fan of exposed zips but I don't mind them too much on these


----------



## little_j

Okay finally bit the bullet and bought the pistols in black leather. I originally had the suede in a size 39 but just felt too long and made me look like I had slight clown feet. Also it rains here a lot during the winter so I wanted the plain leather ones. 

I'm usually a 39/39.5 in designer shoes and an australian 9. I emailed Acne with the sizing issue and they said to get the 38. Going by their chart shoe size, I should go with the 38 in the Pistols. 

Heres hoping when they arrive they fit me  Please send me positive thoughts haha. 


Meanwhile I'm also eyeing the star boots! Are they more true to size? Should I get those in the 39?


----------



## ennna

little_j said:


> Okay finally bit the bullet and bought the pistols in black leather. I originally had the suede in a size 39 but just felt too long and made me look like I had slight clown feet. Also it rains here a lot during the winter so I wanted the plain leather ones.
> 
> I'm usually a 39/39.5 in designer shoes and an australian 9. I emailed Acne with the sizing issue and they said to get the 38. Going by their chart shoe size, I should go with the 38 in the Pistols.
> 
> Heres hoping when they arrive they fit me  Please send me positive thoughts haha.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm also eyeing the star boots! Are they more true to size? Should I get those in the 39?



They will fit! 39 would be too big. 

I'm not sure about the Star boot sizing, but I thought they were really uncomfortable. The insole felt really hard.


----------



## little_j

My boots arrived today and I just squeezed my foot in them. They are GREAT length wise however they are super narrow! :cry:

I know the 39s would have been way too big length wise but these are just so narrow that it borderline is way too tight to wear. Should I go to a cobbler so that they can stretch them a bit or should I cut my losses and let them go? 

I absolutely love them so much though and they are defs the perfect winter boot so I'm torn. Do these stretch a lot in the width??


----------



## rdgldy

I just purchased my second pair of Jensens, in burgundy leather, from Net A Porter.  Will post pictures as soon as they arrive.


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> My boots arrived today and I just squeezed my foot in them. They are GREAT length wise however they are super narrow! :cry:
> 
> I know the 39s would have been way too big length wise but these are just so narrow that it borderline is way too tight to wear. Should I go to a cobbler so that they can stretch them a bit or should I cut my losses and let them go?
> 
> I absolutely love them so much though and they are defs the perfect winter boot so I'm torn. Do these stretch a lot in the width??



Sorry just saw this-they might stretch a bit if you try wearing them with a thick sock to stretch them out.


----------



## little_j

rdgldy said:


> Sorry just saw this-they might stretch a bit if you try wearing them with a thick sock to stretch them out.



I couldn't make them work unfortunately  It's weird though because I bought the adriana sneakers in a 38 and they fit perfectly. I think the pistol style may just be too narrow for me.


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> I couldn't make them work unfortunately  It's weird though because I bought the adriana sneakers in a 38 and they fit perfectly. I think the pistol style may just be too narrow for me.




they are cut pretty narrow


----------



## jellybebe

rdgldy said:


> I just purchased my second pair of Jensens, in burgundy leather, from Net A Porter.  Will post pictures as soon as they arrive.




I love the look of the Jensens but I am between sizes, and sizing up made my foot look too big. Love them though!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> I love the look of the Jensens but I am between sizes, and sizing up made my foot look too big. Love them though!




they are really awesome-too bad they didn't work out for you.


----------



## meganfm

Does anyone have the Jensen boots in the tumbled leather?  I tried them on today and fought the 39 a bit snug and I couldn't wiggle my toes much in the toe box.  The 40 on the other hand felt very comfortable but my foot was already moving around in the shoe a bit which I know would only get worse with time.  If only they came in half sizes!!!

How much could I expect them to stretch out?


----------



## rdgldy

meganfm said:


> Does anyone have the Jensen boots in the tumbled leather?  I tried them on today and fought the 39 a bit snug and I couldn't wiggle my toes much in the toe box.  The 40 on the other hand felt very comfortable but my foot was already moving around in the shoe a bit which I know would only get worse with time.  If only they came in half sizes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How much could I expect them to stretch out?




I don't know how the tumbled leather fit. Both my pair are smooth leather and true to size.


----------



## rdgldy

My new Jensens!  Really pretty fall color, purchased from Net a Porter.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3123215
> 
> My new Jensens!  Really pretty fall color, purchased from Net a Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123216



Cool boots for fall  
Love the edgy silver metal trim.


----------



## Gixxer

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3123215
> 
> My new Jensens!  Really pretty fall color, purchased from Net a Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123216



Ooh they look beautiful and comfy! I was thinking I should wear my Acnes tomorrow and this thread just popped up. Love these boots!


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Cool boots for fall
> Love the edgy silver metal trim.


Thanks!!! The silver trim is a nice addition, I agree!!



Gixxer said:


> Ooh they look beautiful and comfy! I was thinking I should wear my Acnes tomorrow and this thread just popped up. Love these boots!


Thank you.  They are really great boots, aren't they?


----------



## jellybebe

meganfm said:


> Does anyone have the Jensen boots in the tumbled leather?  I tried them on today and fought the 39 a bit snug and I couldn't wiggle my toes much in the toe box.  The 40 on the other hand felt very comfortable but my foot was already moving around in the shoe a bit which I know would only get worse with time.  If only they came in half sizes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How much could I expect them to stretch out?




I had the same problem. But I am going to try them again with socks. I was thinking of getting the smaller size and hoping they would stretch, but am worried that could get painful.


----------



## fruu

I'm thinking about purchasing my first part of Jensens. Normally I'm EUR 38, I sized down to 37 in Pistols. From what I've read here, even my usual size can prove to be too small :O, haha, what do you think? Should I take 38? Thank God for you girls and purse forum, because initially I was wondering if I should size down like in Pistols .


----------



## rdgldy

fruu said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing my first part of Jensens. Normally I'm EUR 38, I sized down to 37 in Pistols. From what I've read here, even my usual size can prove to be too small :O, haha, what do you think? Should I take 38? Thank God for you girls and purse forum, because initially I was wondering if I should size down like in Pistols .


Both my pair are TTS and smooth leather.


----------



## frzsri

Would really appreciate it if anyone that has Pistol ankle boots in leather size 38/8 and 39/8.5 could let me know the insole length. Have no option to try it out IRL and really love the style. 
I am generally 38.5/UK5.5, should I size up or down? If it matters, I have wide feet. Need at least 3 inch width to be comfortable.
Really appreciate it if could post today as I'd like to bid on a pair on the Bay ending tomorrow night.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jellybebe

frzsri said:


> Would really appreciate it if anyone that has Pistol ankle boots in leather size 38/8 and 39/8.5 could let me know the insole length. Have no option to try it out IRL and really love the style.
> I am generally 38.5/UK5.5, should I size up or down? If it matters, I have wide feet. Need at least 3 inch width to be comfortable.
> Really appreciate it if could post today as I'd like to bid on a pair on the Bay ending tomorrow night.[emoji173]&#65039;




I'm a 39 and should have sized down. Mine are roomy and have space for a thick cushiony insole. My 39s have a 25 cm (9.8 inches?) length and the width is 3.5 inches at the ball of the foot, narrower elsewhere.


----------



## frzsri

jellybebe said:


> I'm a 39 and should have sized down. Mine are roomy and have space for a thick cushiony insole. My 39s have a 25 cm (9.8 inches?) length and the width is 3.5 inches at the ball of the foot, narrower elsewhere.




Thank you so much, really appreciate your reply![emoji8][emoji8]
Guess I will take 38, seems that the width should be fine for me.
Wish me luck!!


----------



## jellybebe

frzsri said:


> Thank you so much, really appreciate your reply![emoji8][emoji8]
> Guess I will take 38, seems that the width should be fine for me.
> Wish me luck!!




You're very welcome! Hope you love them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Love this styling of the suede Jensens  




_youheshe_


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Love this styling of the suede Jensens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _youheshe_


me too!!!


----------



## Ljlj

I can't wait for cooler weather so I can wear boots again. Alas, today was 100F. Sigh.
I purchased 3 pairs last year..2 pistols and 1 alma. I was planning to get a black leather pair of Alma boots (I have grey suede almas) this year but I don't see it anywhere. Has anybody seen it? (online or in stores). Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mellecyn

Ljlj said:


> I can't wait for cooler weather so I can wear boots again. Alas, today was 100F. Sigh.
> I purchased 3 pairs last year..2 pistols and 1 alma. I was planning to get a black leather pair of Alma boots (I have grey suede almas) this year but I don't see it anywhere. Has anybody seen it? (online or in stores). Please let me know. Thanks!



I think the Almas got so big last year that they discontinued...Like I was trying to buy a used pair of someone for 140$ and she said no way. And now a hardly used pair will easily sell for that price...cause too many of them available.

This year I´m aiming at the Jensen. But I´m hesitating between grain leather or plain leather (black). What do you all think?


----------



## jellybebe

mellecyn said:


> I think the Almas got so big last year that they discontinued...Like I was trying to buy a used pair of someone for 140$ and she said no way. And now a hardly used pair will easily sell for that price...cause too many of them available.
> 
> 
> 
> This year I´m aiming at the Jensen. But I´m hesitating between grain leather or plain leather (black). What do you all think?




I love the Jensens too, I'm eyeing black suede. But if the choice is between grain or plain, I pick grain. I like the texture and doesn't show creases as much as plain.


----------



## Ljlj

mellecyn said:


> *I think the Almas got so big last year that they discontinued...Like I was trying to buy a used pair of someone for 140$ and she said no way. And now a hardly used pair will easily sell for that price...cause too many of them available.*
> 
> *This year I´m aiming at the Jensen. But I´m hesitating between grain leather or plain leather (black). What do you all think?*



I see. Thanks for replying. Maybe I should check out European sites as I don't see the Almas in US sites. Wish me luck! 

For the Jensen, I like the grained leather more. The texture gives it a certain kind of character.


----------



## mellecyn

jellybebe said:


> I love the Jensens too, I'm eyeing black suede. But if the choice is between grain or plain, I pick grain. I like the texture and doesn't show creases as much as plain.





Ljlj said:


> I see. Thanks for replying. Maybe I should check out European sites as I don't see the Almas in US sites. Wish me luck!
> 
> For the Jensen, I like the grained leather more. The texture gives it a certain kind of character.



Thank you for the answers! My first intuition said grain too, like you, and it was just when I tried them on IRL than suddenly the smooth looked more polished and dressed up, and grain more relaxed so I was in doubt. Also the pair of grain I tried on were a bit "used" on the top.
I´m gearing back towards grain though cause I also wanted some "texture" on my booties.

Ljlj : I think the Alma have been discontinued here in Europe. They were heavily discounted at the end of last winter (which never happens with Acne!) 
I just checked european website and Acne texture are available in the small sizes 35-36-37.
Otherwise you still have the pistols, and the Star which I got 3 years ago yey! and the focus for this season seem to be the Jensen booties and the Adriana sneakers. They discontinued the Donna as well... :/
Your best bet would be second hand...


----------



## frzsri

jellybebe said:


> You're very welcome! Hope you love them!




The boots have arrived and it fits perfectly with thick socks on&#129303; 
Am so thrilled and looking forward to taking these out on the town[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jellybebe

frzsri said:


> The boots have arrived and it fits perfectly with thick socks on&#129303;
> Am so thrilled and looking forward to taking these out on the town[emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats!


----------



## mellecyn

My colleague at work just bought them....I don't know what to do. I told her and she wouldn't mind I get the same but still...


----------



## rdgldy

frzsri said:


> The boots have arrived and it fits perfectly with thick socks on&#129303;
> Am so thrilled and looking forward to taking these out on the town[emoji173]&#65039;


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## jellybebe

White Jensens with black detailing are coming out for Cruise! I'm still working on getting a plain black suede pair. I keep hoping they will be included in the upcoming sales...


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> White Jensens with black detailing are coming out for Cruise! I'm still working on getting a plain black suede pair. I keep hoping they will be included in the upcoming sales...



oh, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## jess236

I am new to Acne boots.  I was wondering if the Acne Cypress boots are discontinued? I really like them but can't seem to find them.


----------



## ekbright

I finally got my suede Jensens. I love them but there are two small dots near the front of one of the shoes that's annoying me. I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning them so doing my best not to let that imperfection ruin my excitement. I'm hoping it will get less noticeable with time.


----------



## Surferrosa

ekbright said:


> View attachment 3171228
> 
> 
> I finally got my suede Jensens. I love them but there are two small dots near the front of one of the shoes that's annoying me. I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning them so doing my best not to let that imperfection ruin my excitement. I'm hoping it will get less noticeable with time.[/
> 
> Where did you get them from? I would contact their customer service and see if they will give you a small discount as they are defective.


----------



## ekbright

Closer look at the dots. Do you guys think this merits some kind of complaint? I got the shoes from Matches Fashion.


----------



## rdgldy

ekbright said:


> View attachment 3171253
> 
> Closer look at the dots. Do you guys think this merits some kind of complaint? I got the shoes from Matches Fashion.


I'd at least contact their CS and see what they say.


----------



## jellybebe

ekbright said:


> View attachment 3171228
> 
> 
> I finally got my suede Jensens. I love them but there are two small dots near the front of one of the shoes that's annoying me. I don't want to deal with the hassle of returning them so doing my best not to let that imperfection ruin my excitement. I'm hoping it will get less noticeable with time.




These are gorgeous. I agree with the others, contact Matches and see what they say. You're right though, returning to them is such a hassle if you're not in the UK, although I thought they started offering refunds of customs/duties?


----------



## ekbright

jellybebe said:


> These are gorgeous. I agree with the others, contact Matches and see what they say. You're right though, returning to them is such a hassle if you're not in the UK, although I thought they started offering refunds of customs/duties?




Yah they do refund the duties but it's more about the inconvenience of having to return/exchange. I'm so impatient to wear them haha . But I've emailed customer service to see if I could get at least a small discount. I think I could live with the marks then.


----------



## ekbright

Update: The representative offered me an extra 10% off. I'm going to take that as I already got the shoes 10% off, and I think 20% of a pair of Acne boots is a great deal.


----------



## jellybebe

ekbright said:


> Update: The representative offered me an extra 10% off. I'm going to take that as I already got the shoes 10% off, and I think 20% of a pair of Acne boots is a great deal.




Seems impossible to get any deals on Acne... 20% off isn't bad!


----------



## rdgldy

ekbright said:


> Update: The representative offered me an extra 10% off. I'm going to take that as I already got the shoes 10% off, and I think 20% of a pair of Acne boots is a great deal.


awesome!!


----------



## jellybebe

Finally scored a pair of black suede Jensens, and for 40% off! So excited!


----------



## rdgldy

jellybebe said:


> Finally scored a pair of black suede Jensens, and for 40% off! So excited!


That's wonderful!!


----------



## alyss

jellybebe said:


> Finally scored a pair of black suede Jensens, and for 40% off! So excited!




Where


----------



## jellybebe

alyss said:


> Where




Net a porter's VIP sale. It's over now, but it probably means their sale will start after Black Friday.


----------



## Rina337

After two winters trying to decide whether I should/shouldn't get the pistols, I finally caved. Got them from selfridges with 20% discount. Luckily the store had 38s, I think the 39 would have been too loose (though I do like to put insoles in them for comfort.)


----------



## Catash

jellybebe said:


> Finally scored a pair of black suede Jensens, and for 40% off! So excited!



I bought the same ones too!


----------



## jellybebe

Catash said:


> I bought the same ones too!




Yay! I'm debating the beige ones too, although they are harder to find.


----------



## Catash

jellybebe said:


> Yay! I'm debating the beige ones too, although they are harder to find.



You know the black suede ones are not in the actual NAP sale! I checked this morning. Wonder how we got these from the VIP presale.


----------



## MsSusan

Just got my brand new Pistol-babes back home from my Cobbler... Cant' wait to wear them!
It's pur love&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I never wear shoes with heels this high, but I've heard these are the most comfortable shoes 
to wear all day long, and since they are SO gorgeous looking boots...could not resist them any longer&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
They fit perfect with insoles. Took 38, normally wear 38,5-39.


----------



## gazoo

Need help again.  Anyone have both the Pistols and Colts?  Did you take the same size in both? I'm a US7 and wear a 36 in the Pistols. I cannot find a size 37 in the Colts only a 36.  Would a 36 be way too tight?  There are no returns allowed from the place that has the 36s so I'm worried about buying without checking here for advice first.  Anyone?


----------



## Knicole

My new olav box boots.


----------



## gail13

Knicole said:


> My new olav box boots.



Wow, love those.


----------



## Knicole

gail13 said:


> Wow, love those.




Thanks! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Dodo_doll

Knicole said:


> My new olav box boots.



So pretty!


----------



## SabinaLin

I got these Clover boots 50% off yesterday! So excited


----------



## demicouture

Knicole said:


> My new olav box boots.




Gorgeous!! [emoji177][emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## mitzdemeanor

anyone have the pebbled acne short pistols? 
i rarely see them around but since size 38 mattle blacks are sold out EVERYWHERE I'm looking, these look to be the next best alternative without settling


----------



## Knicole

Thank you!


----------



## Hed Kandi

danae said:


> If you live in a cold place, extra sock room is important!  I've come to appreciate that here.
> BUT  Help please!
> I wore my khaki short Pistols for the first time tonight and the zippers on both shoes kept becoming half undone while walking. SO ANNOYING. Has this happened to any of you? Is it normal? Should I call the store asap?





Livia1 said:


> This was a problem with the Short Pistols on the first few seasons but they should have repaired that problem by now.
> I would definitely take the shoes back and ask for another pair.



Hello ladies, 

Anyone having problems with their pistols? My pistols are constantly unzipping and its driving me mad. I brought them to acne and they've replaced the zipper and they're still unzipping. and thoughts? Maybe its my feet? 

Thanks


----------



## tsuzen

Both of my pairs unzip- and honestly it bothers me as much as having to tug at my tights during the day.. annoying- but the nature of the beast. I know a lot of people have the same issue- good to know that Acne will replace the zipper tho! 



Hed Kandi said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Anyone having problems with their pistols? My pistols are constantly unzipping and its driving me mad. I brought them to acne and they've replaced the zipper and they're still unzipping. and thoughts? Maybe its my feet?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## loulilu

Hello,

i like to buy the acne pistols. My husband don't like them and find they are ugly :/   He thinks for this price it's not normal that they have no leather soles...  Have shoes with high quality always a leather sole? 

And is the  sole of  the pistol "ready to go"? I read here in this thread that i will be better to put a rubber sole on ? 

And is there still the problem with the Zip which goes half down? I have to order the shoes online, and if i will have a problem with the zip in some weeks, what will i do?


----------



## Hed Kandi

tsuzen said:


> Both of my pairs unzip- and honestly it bothers me as much as having to tug at my tights during the day.. annoying- but the nature of the beast. I know a lot of people have the same issue- good to know that Acne will replace the zipper tho!



Thanks for getting back to me. So its not my feet phew...
Acne dud replace the zipper but they still unzip.  Unfortunately,  I'm not add tolerant as you are so I'll go back to the store. Thanks again.


----------



## Hed Kandi

loulilu said:


> Hello,
> 
> i like to buy the acne pistols. My husband don't like them and find they are ugly :/   He thinks for this price it's not normal that they have no leather soles...  Have shoes with high quality always a leather sole?
> 
> And is the  sole of  the pistol "ready to go"? I read here in this thread that i will be better to put a rubber sole on ?
> 
> And is there still the problem with the Zip which goes half down? I have to order the shoes online, and if i will have a problem with the zip in some weeks, what will i do?



As above.  I think you need to decide for yourself if it's the look you want to achieve. On the positive they're such a nice pair to own. Good luck in deciding.


----------



## loulilu

ok, i decided to buy the pistols

now i don't know which size will be the right one. I have always 36, narrow feet. 

I like to buy them from net-a-porter. They recommend to take the normal size , so true to size.

on the acne webside they recommend that they runs big and to take one size down.

are they different? is this not the same collection?


----------



## tsuzen

I'm in the mood to buy a new pair of Acne boots!

I have two pairs of trusty Pistols, I am a TTS40, but bought both in a 39 and they stretched to fit- 

I really like the pointy toe and the textured leather looks of the Jensen and the Lomas- 

Has anyone tried on or bought the Loma? How do they fit and is the heel height the same as the Pistol?

What about the Donna? I like their more western styling, and I assume they pull on like a cowboy boot. 

BTW- just found some suede Donnas for an insanely good price on Yoox! $218!!

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## hhawkmothh

Where do you guys and girls go to find good deals/sales on Acne? Do sites like Rue La La ever have them on sale?

I just ordered a pair through Solestruck's try@home to see how they fit. I don't reeeeally need more black boots, I guess (hah, yeah right) but they're so cute!


----------



## tsuzen

hhawkmothh said:


> Where do you guys and girls go to find good deals/sales on Acne? Do sites like Rue La La ever have them on sale?
> 
> I just ordered a pair through Solestruck's try@home to see how they fit. I don't reeeeally need more black boots, I guess (hah, yeah right) but they're so cute!


I have seen a few on Yoox this weekend, some very new pairs on Vestiaire Collective and The Real Real, and then of course eBay. 

It's just difficult to figure out sizing on all of the styles- TTS is not universal!


----------



## hhawkmothh

tsuzen said:


> I have seen a few on Yoox this weekend, some very new pairs on Vestiaire Collective and The Real Real, and then of course eBay.
> 
> It's just difficult to figure out sizing on all of the styles- TTS is not universal!


Ugh. Are there differences in sizing in the Pistols from year to year?


----------



## tsuzen

loulilu said:


> ok, i decided to buy the pistols
> 
> now i don't know which size will be the right one. I have always 36, narrow feet.
> 
> I like to buy them from net-a-porter. They recommend to take the normal size , so true to size.
> 
> on the acne webside they recommend that they runs big and to take one size down.
> 
> are they different? is this not the same collection?


I bought one pair from the acne store in Paris and I tried on my normal size (40) and then teh SA recommended I definitely go down to a 39. The 40s felt too big and teh 39s felt too tight- but I trusted her and bought the 39s. 

I wore them with thicker wool socks during the winter and they stretched to fit. 

The second pair i bought on line I went ahead and bought the 39s and they did the same. 

The Pistols do have leather soles, but they have the rubber tread on them- so yes- they are "ready to go". I found that to be a plus- because I always take my leather soled shoes immediately to a cobler for vibram covers. 

I would definitely recommend you go one size down.

Regarding the zipper- they seem to start to get broken in after a lot of wear and a LOT of walking. It definitely does not happen immediately, and for me they seem to creep down only about 1". I think some peoples zippers seem to have loosened up more, but I can't speak definitively on other people's boots. 

Post pics when you get your boots!


----------



## tsuzen

hhawkmothh said:


> Ugh. Are there differences in sizing in the Pistols from year to year?


I meant that the sizing wasn't universal between different Acne boots styles- like i know my size in Pistols, but I am trying to figure out what size I would wear in a Donna, Jensen, Lomo, Orbit. 

From my experience, Pistols run consistently large.


----------



## loulilu

tsuzen said:


> I bought one pair from the acne store in Paris and I tried on my normal size (40) and then teh SA recommended I definitely go down to a 39. The 40s felt too big and teh 39s felt too tight- but I trusted her and bought the 39s.
> 
> I wore them with thicker wool socks during the winter and they stretched to fit.
> 
> The second pair i bought on line I went ahead and bought the 39s and they did the same.
> 
> The Pistols do have leather soles, but they have the rubber tread on them- so yes- they are "ready to go". I found that to be a plus- because I always take my leather soled shoes immediately to a cobler for vibram covers.
> 
> I would definitely recommend you go one size down.
> 
> Regarding the zipper- they seem to start to get broken in after a lot of wear and a LOT of walking. It definitely does not happen immediately, and for me they seem to creep down only about 1". I think some peoples zippers seem to have loosened up more, but I can't speak definitively on other people's boots.
> 
> Post pics when you get your boots!



merci beaucoup tzusen!

i have ordered them and i will see    do you already have tried the newburys?


----------



## hhawkmothh

tsuzen said:


> I meant that the sizing wasn't universal between different Acne boots styles- like i know my size in Pistols, but I am trying to figure out what size I would wear in a Donna, Jensen, Lomo, Orbit.
> 
> From my experience, Pistols run consistently large.


Better a bit large than small, in my experience. Thanks for the info!


----------



## loulilu

So  i received the pistols today and the first impression when i saw them was not like : WOW 
:/ 
They are nice, but i don't know if they are nice for this money. They are very stiff and the matt look of the leather reminds me of rain-boots. 

I wear in the most of my shoes 36. I orderd 35 are they a fine. i still have room in the lenght. My left feet fits perfect, the right feet is fine as well, but it hurt a little bit my little toe and the heel is slipping lightly out, but not very much. In other shoes i have sometimes the same problem, that my right feet is smaller than the left one. 

But i don't know if i will keep them. i'm a little bit disappointed, because i  expect something better because of this hype arround this boots? 
The newbury looks nicer, but the heel will be too high for me. i'm looking for boots which i can wear all the day..

perhaps i will keep them and hope that the leather will get softer...

can i wear them in a little bit of rain or have to protect them first with spray or a cream or something like this?


----------



## loulilu

and then i d'ont know if this (look picture is a fabric default? 


img5.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/dsc02001qgozulfvp5_thumb.jpg

i c'ant describe in english, but do you see that there is about 1mm space between the upper and the sole? isn't the upper sewed to the sole? i don't know if it matters when there at this little area (about 3-4cm long) is this space? it's on the right shoe on the left side.


----------



## hanhniee

I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?


----------



## jellybebe

hanhniee said:


> I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?




I am usually a 39 (8.5 US sizing) and I stuck with 39. It gets quite narrow in the front but the shoe itself is pretty roomy, depends if you have a wide foot or not. I don't. Good luck!


----------



## sheanabelle

hanhniee said:


> I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?



I'm usually a 39.5 in Valentinos/Rag & Bone/Chanel and got the Jensen in a 39 and I'm thinking they may be too tight. Although I am 2 weeks away from giving birth so I think I'm a bit swollen...but still not sure if I should size up. I can't really find them anywhere right now though unfortunately so I feel like I should just make it work??


----------



## KookyMeow

hanhniee said:


> I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?




I'm a TTS 35 with narrow feet, and got 35 in the Jensen boot just yesterday. They fit quite snug with socks, which is probably why they suggest to go up a size if you are a half size. Sizing down may be too tight for you [emoji4]


----------



## annanas

tsuzen said:


> I meant that the sizing wasn't universal between different Acne boots styles- like i know my size in Pistols, but I am trying to figure out what size I would wear in a Donna, Jensen, Lomo, Orbit.
> 
> From my experience, Pistols run consistently large.



I can't help with all of them, but I wear my Pistol size in Donnas too.  I think I've tried on a pair of Jensens in the same size bit I'm not 100%


----------



## rdgldy

hanhniee said:


> I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?



I am a US 9/39 and my Jensens are a 39.  I wear them with thin socks.  They're fine, but as others have said, they are narrow at the front.  If you are a half size, perhaps go up to the next full size.  You could always add an innersole if they're too big.


----------



## annanas

Just tried on the Jensen in smooth black and I did need a size up from my Pistols.  Also tried the Loma and they only had a size up from my Pistols and I would have preferred my Pistol size


----------



## Cooperharrison1

I'm a size 36 in pistols and tracks, and a size 37 in my stars. Would I be a 37 in the Jensens?


----------



## Sushibaby123

hanhniee said:


> I am planning on buying the Jensen boots and it seems that many sites suggest going to the next size up if you are a half size (I am a 36/36.5 in shoes and got a 37 for the R&B Harrow Boots). Is this true?




I don't own these but when I tried them on My pistol size was ok but felt tight at the toe but the size up was a little big. I guess the question is how much do they stretch once they are broken in


----------



## thebigmeowski

I ordered Jensens in my usual size, eur 38, but when they arrived I could barely fit my foot in... They seemed very narrow at the front, but one should think they'd stretch out a bit... What worried me more is that they seemed narrow in the back, I could feel my heel, generally I'd say they were too tight, but I was still considering keeping them. In the end, I exchanged them for 39, and they arrived yesterday. They seem so huge... I'm not sure, but 38 seemed to do me more favour, so to say? I have this strange feeling they have been worn before? Lol. Eur 38 seemed very sleek, compared to 39, I'm not sure how to describe it, but the area where your fingers are feels so roomy and uplifted compared to my foot, whereas in 38 everything was so tight and flattering lol (obviously tight...) Now I have no idea what I should do, maybe I'll just have to return them. Eh, those dream boots are not for me maybe. Any ideas or thoughts about the fit?

Sorry for unnecessary babbling, I just wanted these for so long, and first they arrive they seem too tight, now too big. Eh. I guess I'm just hopeless. Either me, or my feet.


----------



## Feeqiao

I bought a pair of pistols from Vestiaire Collective, I'm beyond thrilled! I've been thinking about buying a pair forever now and I decided to try second hand first. If they really are the thing for me, I will buy a new pair (in different color, ofc). 

Here's hoping 37 will fit. I'm usually 37-38, so it should be ok. 

I love using ankle boots, pistols are such a classic


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Hi everyone &#9786;

For those of you who own the Jensen boots how do you find the boot opening? Does it sit snug around your ankle or does it gape? I have really skinny ankles and prefer a snug fit around them. 



KookyMeow said:


> I'm a TTS 35 with narrow feet, and got 35 in the Jensen boot just yesterday. They fit quite snug with socks, which is probably why they suggest to go up a size if you are a half size. Sizing down may be too tight for you [emoji4]



KookyMeow, would you be able to post measurements of the opening for the size 35 as that is the size I am interested in. &#9786;

TIA everyone. &#128154;


----------



## KookyMeow

Brasilian_Babe said:


> KookyMeow, would you be able to post measurements of the opening for the size 35 as that is the size I am interested in. &#9786;




Heya, I've posted pics of the opening with measurements + a pic of me wearing them with dress socks (the thin type) to show how snug they are. For reference, the circumference above my ankle is 19cm.

Hope this helps! They are definitely a beautiful pair [emoji171]


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

KookyMeow said:


> Heya, I've posted pics of the opening with measurements + a pic of me wearing them with dress socks (the thin type) to show how snug they are. For reference, the circumference above my ankle is 19cm.
> 
> Hope this helps! They are definitely a beautiful pair [emoji171]



Thank you so so much for taking the time to do this KookyMeow I really appreciate it. These boots are indeed perfect.  Now i just need to decide on colour, I'm torn between the grainy black leather or grainy sandy leather


----------



## KookyMeow

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thank you so so much for taking the time to do this KookyMeow I really appreciate it. These boots are indeed perfect.  Now i just need to decide on colour, I'm torn between the grainy black leather or grainy sandy leather




You're welcome  I understand the decision-making that goes behind a purchase like this; I found the ladies here to be super helpful and I wanted to pay it forward 

I'm sure whatever you choose will be perfect!


----------



## nikkich

Hi everyone, I am planning to buy Acne Studios Laurie bag, could you tell me your honest opinion on its authenticity please. and are there any fakes on the market of this style if you know. Kindest regards


----------



## Myrkur

Is there anyone who has the Bois Jodphur Boots and know how they fit? 
I've been wanting these for a while and now they are one sale, however I can't return them as they are a sale item ..  
Thank you in advance !


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wondering if anyone can help

I don't own any Acne boots but bought the Pistols a few years ago in a 35 and they were ridiculously large.  In Louboutins I am TTS 35-35.5
Can anyone advise what size I should take in the Star boots?  TIA


----------



## cartobr31

I just bought the Star boots in my regular size. I'm a US size 6 and got them in size 36 and they fit perfectly


----------



## Nightowl

Hey ladies. I'm looking for the Acne Alice silk platform from 2012. Anyone know of where to get a pair? 

Im also debating between sizes - 37 or 38. Shopbop still has the product page live and it says to go down a size if you are a half size (I am a true US 7.5). Anyone have any experience with this shoe?


----------



## Bombalurina

Any Pistol owners here? I just purchased my first pair and I'm freaking out over the sizing a bit... I'm usually a 37 but the Acne Studios customer service suggested that 36 with Pistols might fit me better since I'm a 37 with Jensens. I bought the Pistols in 36 and they fit well, the heel is really sturdy and fits perfectly, my toes don't hit the end and have space, and I feel confident walking in them...

BUT, since I've started properly walking in them I've noticed that the little toe on my left foot is pressing against the side of the boot pretty hard and I'm getting a blister there now. I'm wondering if the leather will stretch and expand on the sides over repeated use? It's frustrating that the shoes fit so well everywhere else, except that one spot... I think I have slightly wide feet.


----------



## annanas

I wouldn't worry, my Jensens are a 39, all my pistols a 38 and they are a bit stiff to begin with but they definitely give [emoji4]


----------



## Bombalurina

annanas said:


> I wouldn't worry, my Jensens are a 39, all my pistols a 38 and they are a bit stiff to begin with but they definitely give [emoji4]


Thanks! I've been wearing them in the office for a couple of weeks now and finally today I could put them on with chunky socks and not have any discomfort. Now with thin socks they're the perfect size.

I wish I had studied a little bit more on these boots, as I'm now getting the problem with the zipper falling down on one of the boots.  No idea why the other one is ok and the other's not, but it looks like it's a common problem for people with these boots.


----------



## green.bee

Bombalurina said:


> Thanks! I've been wearing them in the office for a couple of weeks now and finally today I could put them on with chunky socks and not have any discomfort. Now with thin socks they're the perfect size.
> 
> I wish I had studied a little bit more on these boots, as I'm now getting the problem with the zipper falling down on one of the boots.  No idea why the other one is ok and the other's not, but it looks like it's a common problem for people with these boots.


the Pistols get softer and will mold to your feet with wear. I have mine for a few years now and didn't experience any problems with zippers so far.


----------



## x_ninja

Ladies who are a size 40.. 

Net-a-porter has the Cony for 60% off!! I hope someone can take advantage of the sale!
https://www.net-a-porter.com/ca/en/...udios-Google&gclid=CI6QlPeb9NACFUWCfgodbfsH5w


----------



## newpistolgirl

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say thanks for all the great advice and info here on the Pistol boots.  I've been coveting them for over 2 years and couldn't get myself to just buy them.  I kept looking for cheaper knock-offs, always sending them back, disappointed.  Well, I finally did it! I bought them and I'm thrilled!  I had tried them on a while back, but couldn't remember the size I was given.  Anyway, because of all the sizing advice I read here, I bought the size 38 (I'm a US 8/8.5).  In the past, I'd buy the 39, but given what everyone wrote here, I got the 38's and they fit perfectly!  I was so scared as they were on sale at Opening Ceremony and I was buying them online. They were final sale, given the price.  I love them!  They're beautiful, fit perfectly, and I'm psyched to finally have them.  I feel like such a big girl! 

Anyway, if it helps anyone, I do have a wide ball-of-foot and a skinny ankle, making side-zip ankle boots a pain to size for me.  Usually I have to go up a size, but I think the 38 was the right way to go.  The heel is perfect.  I have a pair of beautiful Barbara Bui boots that I'll unfortunately have to sell off, as the height of the platform heel tweeks an old ankle injury.  I don't think I'll have that problem with the Pistols.

Thanks for all the help and advice!  I was so grateful to comb thru this forum and get all that sizing info.  Here's to happy times in our ACNE boots ladies!


----------



## jiangjiang

Grab these at the sale


----------



## Nanni84no

Hi everybody! I bought a pair of Acne Jensen boots in dark blue grainy leather about a month ago. I originally wanted the black but the blue were on sale 40% off. I tried them on in the shop and the size 36 felt good and it is my regular size. The first time I wore them I got 2 huge blisters on each foot  Had to wear uggs and slippers for a week for them to heal. After that I have been wearing them With very thin socks and pantyhoes. They have softened up a bit, but I still cannot wear them With regular Cotton socks. They are taking longer to expand than expected. I was hoping the leather would give in With 3 wears, but still not after 2 weeks wear at work. I will try to squize in a thicker pair of socks 30 min each day to make them expand more. Thinking I should have bought the 37, since it is Winter and Cold here. Would prefer to have thicker socks in them. Have any of you had this issue??


----------



## PriscillaK

Nanni84no said:


> Hi everybody! I bought a pair of Acne Jensen boots in dark blue grainy leather about a month ago. I originally wanted the black but the blue were on sale 40% off. I tried them on in the shop and the size 36 felt good and it is my regular size. The first time I wore them I got 2 huge blisters on each foot  Had to wear uggs and slippers for a week for them to heal. After that I have been wearing them With very thin socks and pantyhoes. They have softened up a bit, but I still cannot wear them With regular Cotton socks. They are taking longer to expand than expected. I was hoping the leather would give in With 3 wears, but still not after 2 weeks wear at work. I will try to squize in a thicker pair of socks 30 min each day to make them expand more. Thinking I should have bought the 37, since it is Winter and Cold here. Would prefer to have thicker socks in them. Have any of you had this issue??



Exactly the same here! Just bought a pair of jensens size 40 in black but after 2 weeks of wearing them at work still have blisters. Just don't wear them anymore.. wish I bought them in size 41..


----------



## Bombalurina

Nanni84no said:


> Hi everybody! I bought a pair of Acne Jensen boots in dark blue grainy leather about a month ago. I originally wanted the black but the blue were on sale 40% off. I tried them on in the shop and the size 36 felt good and it is my regular size. The first time I wore them I got 2 huge blisters on each foot  Had to wear uggs and slippers for a week for them to heal. After that I have been wearing them With very thin socks and pantyhoes. They have softened up a bit, but I still cannot wear them With regular Cotton socks. They are taking longer to expand than expected. I was hoping the leather would give in With 3 wears, but still not after 2 weeks wear at work. I will try to squize in a thicker pair of socks 30 min each day to make them expand more. Thinking I should have bought the 37, since it is Winter and Cold here. Would prefer to have thicker socks in them. Have any of you had this issue??



Yes, I have the exact same issue, I'm usually size 37 and sized down to 36 on Pistols. Fine with tights/super thin shoe liners, blisters and discomfort with cotton socks. The shoes aren't wide enough for my feet (I don't wear wide sizes in any other shoes) but the 37 is too big for me.  I've had the boots for months but haven't worn them much because of this issue... Taking them to a cobbler to get them stretched helped a bit but they're still very uncomfortable and the leather is stiff and unforgiving. I'm thinking of getting them stretched again, I'm not ready to put them on eBay yet!


----------



## Catash

Bombalurina said:


> Yes, I have the exact same issue, I'm usually size 37 and sized down to 36 on Pistols. Fine with tights/super thin shoe liners, blisters and discomfort with cotton socks. The shoes aren't wide enough for my feet (I don't wear wide sizes in any other shoes) but the 37 is too big for me.  I've had the boots for months but haven't worn them much because of this issue... Taking them to a cobbler to get them stretched helped a bit but they're still very uncomfortable and the leather is stiff and unforgiving. I'm thinking of getting them stretched again, I'm not ready to put them on eBay yet!



Pistol has stiff leather but somehow they are relatively comfortable for me. My feet are small but wide.


----------



## madigan

Acne Jensen in suede dark sand on sale for $168! Had shopbop price match... https://elizabeth-charles.com/products/acne-studios-jensen-suede-boot-dark-sand?irgwc=1
39 is a bit snug but 40 is too big, hope the suede is more forgiving than the smooth black leather


----------



## samanthad8

Hi everyone, I just bought a brand new pair of black pistol boots from Acne & wore them for the first time today and the zips keep falling halfway down after walking a few blocks. Is this a common problem? Is anyone else having the same issue?

I didn't realise the boots would be doing this when I bought them. The store said I can take them back tomorrow and they'll take a look at them - but I don't know if it's worth it, if other people are having the same issue. It's a bit frustrating having the zips fall down!


----------



## Bombalurina

samanthad8 said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a brand new pair of black pistol boots from Acne & wore them for the first time today and the zips keep falling halfway down after walking a few blocks. Is this a common problem? Is anyone else having the same issue?
> 
> I didn't realise the boots would be doing this when I bought them. The store said I can take them back tomorrow and they'll take a look at them - but I don't know if it's worth it, if other people are having the same issue. It's a bit frustrating having the zips fall down!



They did that for me as well. Over time as the boots softened and broke in the zips stopped falling down.

Love how the boots look but mine have been a huge PITA to wear and they’re still not comfortable. Wish I hadn’t sized down!


----------



## Ljlj

The boot bug is biting me again, lol. Love my pistols and one style I can't recall the name. 
Eyeing the Jensens! They look so sleek. Ah, hoping for some holiday deals.


----------



## Ljlj

Before I preferred the grained leather but now I'm considering the smooth black. What do you guys think?


----------



## shuze

I’m a new convert and bought my first pair of Acne last spring. Grabbed a pair of NWOB on the internet and forgot the name but they’re cross banded silver and black totally flat on a beefy platform w a rubber sole. So comfy and people stop me on the street to ask about them.

Love them and the quality is great. I think they run true to full as I’m a 9.5 US and a 40 Italian except for Prada/MiuMiu where I can usually wear a 39.5

Sandals are a 40 and fit me on the full side but a 39 would have been small and I don’t think they make 39.5 in a construction like this. Their shoes are great but someone please tell me-did this Swedish company not do an English name check before expanding into English speaking markets? That’s usually the first thing a foreign company does when looking to expand into other markets. 

I thought I was reading the name incorrectly at first and now think I should do a shoe line named Zit...how do you think it would do?


----------



## Ljlj

shuze, enjoy your Acnes and the compliments you constantly receive. [emoji4]

I was trying on my boots the other day in preparation for colder weather. Hubby saw the boxes and asked, Acne? I'm just glad he's not familiar with the brand and how pricey they are lol.

Ladies, can somebody please confirm? 
I'm a 38 in both of my pistols and a 39 in my Almas.
Should I take a 39 in the Jensens?


----------



## annanas

shuze said:


> I’m a new convert and bought my first pair of Acne last spring. Grabbed a pair of NWOB on the internet and forgot the name but they’re cross banded silver and black totally flat on a beefy platform w a rubber sole. So comfy and people stop me on the street to ask about them.
> 
> Love them and the quality is great. I think they run true to full as I’m a 9.5 US and a 40 Italian except for Prada/MiuMiu where I can usually wear a 39.5
> 
> Sandals are a 40 and fit me on the full side but a 39 would have been small and I don’t think they make 39.5 in a construction like this. Their shoes are great but someone please tell me-did this Swedish company not do an English name check before expanding into English speaking markets? That’s usually the first thing a foreign company does when looking to expand into other markets.
> 
> I thought I was reading the name incorrectly at first and now think I should do a shoe line named Zit...how do you think it would do?






I’m pretty sure they’re aware [emoji23] it’s an acronym and definitely a memorable one! It stands for Ambition to create novel expressions.


----------



## annanas

Ljlj said:


> shuze, enjoy your Acnes and the compliments you constantly receive. [emoji4]
> 
> I was trying on my boots the other day in preparation for colder weather. Hubby saw the boxes and asked, Acne? I'm just glad he's not familiar with the brand and how pricey they are lol.
> 
> Ladies, can somebody please confirm?
> I'm a 38 in both of my pistols and a 39 in my Almas.
> Should I take a 39 in the Jensens?



I’m the same size as you and wear a 39 in my Jensens [emoji4]


----------



## Ljlj

annanas said:


> View attachment 3892502
> 
> 
> I’m pretty sure they’re aware [emoji23] it’s an acronym and definitely a memorable one! It stands for Ambition to create novel expressions.



Awesome! Wasn’t aware that it’s an acronym



annanas said:


> I’m the same size as you and wear a 39 in my Jensens [emoji4]



I just saw your reply!
Been lusting after the smooth black Jensens and can’t resist much longer, lol.
Thanks for the sizing tip. I will order the 39s [emoji4]


----------



## Ljlj

My Jensens are here! I literally gasped when I opened the box. So beautifully made! I love the smooth black leather. Sorry pistols, I may have a new favorite. These are much more walkable coz of the lower heel. The pointy silhouette elongates my legs. [emoji173]️ 
Can’t wait to wear them and yes, I already want a 2nd pair! 
Wow, gotta give it to Acne. They really know what they’re doing with their boots. [emoji1360]


----------



## indiglow

Hi all,

I normally wear 6 in flats/sandals, but I prefer a 7 in boots/sneakers. Would the Jensens be okay for me in 7 or should I size up?


----------



## Ljlj

indiglow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I normally wear 6 in flats/sandals, but I prefer a 7 in boots/sneakers. Would the Jensens be okay for me in 7 or should I size up?



Hello! In my opinion, 37s should be fine. Let us know how it goes! You won’t be disappointed. I wore my Jensens a lot this past season [emoji1360][emoji4]


----------



## Antigone

I'm thinking of buying the Acne Pistol boots. Are they totally outdated now? I need a comfortable pair of shoes for work (corporate but business casual).


----------



## Catash

Antigone said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Acne Pistol boots. Are they totally outdated now? I need a comfortable pair of shoes for work (corporate but business casual).



Pistol are not comfy. They are very stiff. In addition, the tassel pull of one of my shoes kept getting bent for unknown reason, I eventually got rid of them.


----------



## Antigone

Catash said:


> Pistol are not comfy. They are very stiff. In addition, the tassel pull of one of my shoes kept getting bent for unknown reason, I eventually got rid of them.



Thank you!!! You just saved me $$$!


----------



## Antigone

Hi! 

Does anyone have an experience with the suede Jensen? How is the wear and tear? Thanks!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Antigone said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have an experience with the suede Jensen? How is the wear and tear? Thanks!


Got them in February and just sent them back. The black suede went greyisch and the silver clasp in the front went blackish. Got a full refund though.


----------



## Antigone

Sterntalerli said:


> Got them in February and just sent them back. The black suede went greyisch and the silver clasp in the front went blackish. Got a full refund though.



Thanks! Glad I didn’t get them!


----------



## Jaded81

has the acne pistol boots been. discontinued?


----------

